# [3DS/WiiU] Super Smash Bros.



## Tazmo (Jul 31, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2013)

There will be updates here when there are any.

And discussion offc 

Sorry had to vent enthousiasm

*Info so far:*
- Sakurai is involved
- The Wii U version and the 3DS version of SSB4 will be somehow able to connect

*SSB4 still in early stages of development (article):*


*Iwata asks about smash bros. (interview):*


Please provide (new) info if you get across/remember any, too.

*Edit:*
SSBU/3DS will be released in 2014
E3 Trailer:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV5nH1kToa8[/youtube]

Smash Dojo: 

*Edit 2 (24-6-2013):*


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 31, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Top tier.


Meta Knight is for pussies.

Metroid is where it's at


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 31, 2013)

Captain Falcon will get his super Falcon Punch right? 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa5OkdP3-r8[/youtube]


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 31, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Captain Falcon will get his super Falcon Punch right?
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa5OkdP3-r8[/youtube]


Death to all those who resist it


----------



## -JT- (Jul 31, 2013)

Can we replace Falcon Punch with FALCON LUNCH! ?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 31, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Death to all those who resist it



This should be his new final smash.


----------



## creative (Jul 31, 2013)

>subscription post engaged 
>threadlurker.exe


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 31, 2013)

I feel that we need another F-Zero game ...

...

I feel like that I need another F-Zero game ...

...

I want another F-Zero game dammit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2013)

I want a Nintendo made Mega Man.

ck


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 31, 2013)

Inafune would have to be involved somehow as Megaman is his baby. Man ought to try getting it back personally.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 31, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I feel that we need another F-Zero game ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




There needs to be another one. The thing is, they need to advertise it as the hardcore racer to differentiate from Mario Kart, otherwise it'll always be compared to it. Or rather just advertise it or else it'll be like F-Zero GX and GP legends...

Also needs to be on 3DS, as it's the hottest selling thing and MK7 is already out, then when MK8 is on Wii U, they make an F-Zero for that about a year or two afterward, again trying to sell it as the hardcore racer.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 1, 2013)

Have their been any original Earthbound games since the older generations?  Just trying to assess how likely it is that Ness will return.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Have their been any original Earthbound games since the older generations?  Just trying to assess how likely it is that Ness will return.



Him being in Smash 64 is pretty much 100% confirmation of his inclusion as a playable character, as I see it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2013)

The 3DS version's Kid Icarus stage. Phase 2: After the reset bomb hits.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Have their been any original Earthbound games since the older generations?  Just trying to assess how likely it is that Ness will return.


This is kind of laughable man....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2013)

So, anyone else expecting Meta Knight and King Dedede to be revealed on Sakurai's birthday? (It's the third of August)


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 1, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So, anyone else expecting Meta Knight and King Dedede to be revealed on Sakurai's birthday? (It's the third of August)


Definitely


----------



## -JT- (Aug 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Him being in Smash 64 is pretty much 100% confirmation of his inclusion as a playable character, as I see it.





RemChu said:


> This is kind of laughable man....



Hey, he was relegated back to being a secret character in Brawl 

I know the likes of Captain Falcon were too, but he's at least had a stint on the Gamecube. 

Plus, the inclusion of Lucas as a starter character added to the feel that they might have originally tried to push Ness out, seeing as how the former was pretty much a clone of the latter.
To be honest I much preferred Lucas to Ness anyway.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2013)

If they reveal characters on Sakurai's birthday, they should make a video where the reveal Meta Knight, King Dedede, Kirby, Pit, and Palutena giving Sakurai a cake for his birthday.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Hey, he was relegated back to being a secret character in Brawl
> 
> I know the likes of Captain Falcon were too, but he's at least had a stint on the Gamecube.
> 
> ...



The original twelve transcend present day reasoning as I see it; they'll most likely just be in Sm4sh.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 1, 2013)

Or them popping out of the cake. 

Cake Dance No Jutsu!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Or them popping out of the cake.
> 
> Cake Dance No Jutsu!



Sakurai's Cat then kills them all like how the WFT killed Mario, Link, and Kirby.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir (Aug 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mkyNxEgKALw[/YOUTUBE]

Hahahahaha


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 1, 2013)

I heard Sakurai's birthday is coming up soon maybe we'll get something interesting.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The original twelve transcend present day reasoning as I see it; they'll most likely just be in Sm4sh.



Meh, I guess you're right.

I want Jiggly back anyhow  Dat puffball


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 1, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Sakurai's Cat then kills them all like how the WFT killed Mario, Link, and Kirby.



I wonder if his cat is a genius too.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Sakurai's Cat then kills them all like how the WFT killed Mario, Link, and Kirby.



So, what you're saying is...

Sakurai's cat for Sm4sh?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2013)

Shirker said:


> So, what you're saying is...
> 
> Sakurai's cat for Sm4sh?



It can replace the Nintendog Assist Trophy.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 1, 2013)

Satisfaction.


----------



## creative (Aug 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5Ib_XiYkD4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe I'm crazy but possible foreshadowing to Little Mac?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Maybe I'm crazy but possible foreshadowing to Little Mac?


----------



## -JT- (Aug 2, 2013)

Little Mac was an assist character right?

Maybe he will in fact be upgraded to fully playable


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 2, 2013)

He wasn't the greatest assist ... but then again ... I never played with items on ...

Little Mac would be interesting.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 2, 2013)

A punching exclusive character will be very interesting.

Hoping he has the dempsey roll somewhere in his moveset if he becomes playable. Shit is hype.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

Little Mac would indeed be a nice addition.

But I hope there'll be at least one newcomer that I'm anticipating.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 2, 2013)

Need moar spoilars.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2013)

Little Mac confirmed

Pac Man has been nuked


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 3, 2013)

Old news.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2013)

Not news at all.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 3, 2013)

God damn it I love Reggie.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 3, 2013)

Lord have mercy..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 4, 2013)

Another "LEAK".


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2013)

He's right. There's a surprising lack of rigmarole this time around.

Interesting read. A lot of the logic behind it's pretty sound too. I'd like to hear more from this guy, even if he's a fake, simply because he's good at writing up theoretical ideas.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 5, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Lord have mercy..


The Kirby one destroyed me.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Another "LEAK".



An interesting read indeed.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 5, 2013)

In my opinion the lamest pic so far .-.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh my god.. I really miss the dojo updates.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have no idea what i'm looking at.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> In my opinion the lamest pic so far .-.



Yeah. Doesn't help that he (or someone else) already did that before, just better.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 5, 2013)

Seriously, I want Brawl-style updates back


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 5, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Yeah. Doesn't help that he (or someone else) already did that before, just better.


Yeah, even in Melee someone did it better:


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 5, 2013)

^Dammmnnnnnnn


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol DKirby.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 6, 2013)

Well that's interesting... Seems to be a Pilot Wings Stage


----------



## -JT- (Aug 6, 2013)

I want more character updates


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 6, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> In my opinion the lamest pic so far .-.


Easily so 

Sakurai really must have not been bothered this time around


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 6, 2013)

PILOTWINGS!!!!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

Not sure what I feel about that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 6, 2013)

Pilotwings is awesome.

I can already tell you potential hazards.

Hazards:
- Planes that come by and shoot missiles.
- A cannon shoots out pilots at the players (Pilotwings 64)
- Turrets from the final level of Pilotwings SNES will shoot at the stage.
- Mii's on hand gliders come down and cock block players.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 6, 2013)

Fucking Pilotwings stage.

My body is ready.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 6, 2013)

Need to fight on a biplane while the cannon from Pilotwings 64 shoots pilots at the plane!


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds dangerous ... hopefully it is off list for tourney if that was the case.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 6, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Sounds dangerous ... hopefully it is off list for tourney if that was the case.



Pilotwings 64 cannon should be at EVO.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 6, 2013)

Is this the first time we are seeing this new stage?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep.

I'm curious as to what the actual fighting area will be. A giant plane, perhaps...?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe it will be like Delfino plaza?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 6, 2013)

Expect the Pilotwings stage to have a lot of peaceful music. Lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2013)

Bowser looks like he packs so much fucking power. At first, I genuinely thought they downgraded him from Brawl but he's really growing on me. Can't wait for Ganondorf.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

I really like how most of the the characters look in this game, far better use in color makes them stand out i believe. 

Link is the most noteworthy.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2013)

Today's picture is the most hype inducing picture so far imo


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Today's picture is the most hype inducing picture so far imo



not to me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 6, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> not to me.



Terrible. You're full of terrible.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bowser looks like he packs so much fucking power. At first, I genuinely thought they downgraded him from Brawl but he's really growing on me. Can't wait for Ganondorf.



Yes! I love how they've changed his running speed and made his stance and general appearance so much more badass.
I felt like not enough of the veteran characters in Brawl felt 'fresh' enough, but at the same time I liked how they kept them all with a similar feel to the earlier games.
It's a very hard balance to get right (making characters feel both fresh and familiar), but it looks like they've nailed it with Bowser


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Luigi confirmed (during today's ninetndo direct)!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 7, 2013)

WEEGEE!!

10char


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 7, 2013)

He got confirmed early this time


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hoping for some Poltergust moves. Also, I hope he's a starter this time.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like he has the same moves..




Luigi is witnessing the true terror of Villager in the first pic


----------



## -JT- (Aug 7, 2013)

Luigi 

I imagine he'll be a starter now. Nice little upgrade for him.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

That Weegee is a pretty cool guy, fihgting ghosts.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, shit. Professor Layton vs Phoenix is coming to the west. Took them long enough.
> 
> 2 Ace Attorney games for the 3DS. The library is slowly catching up.



Layton 4 Smash support?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2013)

Phoenix is already in UMxC3 so why not Layton in Smash? I'd buy it. Hell, I'd buy the fuck out of it if Kyle Hyde was in, he'd fight with paperclips he found.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 7, 2013)

Luigi-kun is an early reveal. Yhey!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope that if Wonder Red gets in they show all the current characters in the roster with W101 masks.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope the Captain is next. :amazed


----------



## creative (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't do luigi's flaming up-B special. jesus I suck at brawl


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

The 'challenger approaching' link on the smashbros site links to Olimar atm (while it should link to Luigi)


----------



## -JT- (Aug 7, 2013)

Isn't the flaming up-B random? Or is it a sweetspot? I forget


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 7, 2013)

creative said:


> I can't do luigi's flaming up-B special. jesus I suck at brawl




I literally run right into the enemy and then smack Up-Special as hard as humanely possible


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Isn't the flaming up-B random? Or is it a sweetspot? I forget



It's a sweetspot.

Luigi's side B rocket missle is random if I recall correctly.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The 'challenger approaching' link on the smashbros site links to Olimar atm (while it should link to Luigi)


Yeah, had the same problem on the german site, but on the US site it's fixed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2013)

Luigi one of my favorite characters.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 7, 2013)

I need to see Zelda's new Wii U look  Where is she?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2013)

Yay Luigi.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 7, 2013)

Really hoping his final smash involves the Poltergust and the use of ghosts.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Really hoping his final smash involves the Poltergust and the use of ghosts.



Lol ... I liked his drug trip final smash.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DNH3QgGxBk[/youtube]

HAHAHAHAHHAHAH OH GOOD LORD OF MOTHER FLUCKING GLORY AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAKEHEHAHA


Oh shit. Lol.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DNH3QgGxBk[/youtube]
> 
> HAHAHAHAHHAHAH OH GOOD LORD OF MOTHER FLUCKING GLORY AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAKEHEHAHA
> 
> ...


I literally stopped watching after the first three Oh Mah Gawds.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2013)

I didn't even watch because i've seen that guy before.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

In real lifers^?@!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> In real lifers^?@!



God no. I'm talking about videos and shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2013)

MEGA POKEMONZ!

Lucario might come back.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

^TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES

turtles in a half shell....


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm hoping for (Mega)Blaziken as a playable character in Sm4sh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2013)

"Mega" Pokemons, huh?

Christ.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

They're awakened forms

which is what mewtwo is.

Its a battle mechanic where they change types/abilities/stat distribution in exchange for the ability to hold an item.


Shit like this is legit AF


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 9, 2013)

I really wish they'd have waited to reveal Luigi. Everyone already knows he's going to be in the game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wonder Red *MIGHT* be getting in.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 9, 2013)

All my favorite characters in one shot, thank you Sakurai.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They're awakened forms
> 
> which is what mewtwo is.
> 
> ...



Bidoof's face...


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They're awakened forms
> 
> which is what mewtwo is.
> 
> ...


Oh my god 

Lucario Mega Transformation as Final Smash 

But god I want Blaziken to be playable


----------



## Bioness (Aug 9, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> All my favorite characters in one shot, thank you Sakurai.



Yeah Saharah is awesome, and Pelly is so nice unlike her sister Phyllis.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 9, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> All my favorite characters in one shot, thank you Sakurai.


It looks like Mario and Luigi are scared by Kirby... and then Luigi took care of him:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> But god I want Blaziken to be playable



Me too


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 9, 2013)

Well you can use Blaziken in this game:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NrKPGQpzJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Well you can use Blaziken in this game:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NrKPGQpzJU[/YOUTUBE]



That's not the same.


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 9, 2013)

I put a Blaziken skin over Captain Falcon in Project M. 

There's also Ronald McDonald. I'm not sure which one I like more.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd love it if Crash/Spyro got in as 3rd Party characters after Playstation All Stars rejected them


----------



## creative (Aug 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Really hoping his final smash involves the Poltergust and the use of ghosts.



I would be legitimate disappointed if that becomes a thing. I've grown all to fond of fireball camping till a smash ball comes out for me to use the opening color screen for breaking bad to cheat my way to victory. 

sometimes, when I feel like a true asshole and want to really rub in the stench of victory and piss of my bros, I'll loudly hum the breaking bad intro acrostic during luigi's final smash and victory. 

I even tag my user name as walt when I play with luigi just because of my apparent love for the breaking bad series.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I put a Blaziken skin over Captain Falcon in Project M.
> 
> There's also Ronald McDonald. I'm not sure which one I like more.



I want Project M (and that Blaziken skin) so bad, but I have no idea how to go about it. And my Wii may not be suitable.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 9, 2013)

Crash Bandicoot wouldn't be that bad. Loved the racing game.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 9, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I put a Blaziken skin over Captain Falcon in Project M.
> 
> There's also Ronald McDonald. I'm not sure which one I like more.



I did that as well. All the skins in my game were replaced by something.

Though I never got a chance to try out Project M, I played them on Brawl Minus.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 9, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Crash Bandicoot wouldn't be that bad. Loved the racing game.



Crash Bandicoot would be awesome, and would be a middle finger to Playstation Allstars 

And YES! CTR was amazing


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I want Project M (and that Blaziken skin) so bad, but I have no idea how to go about it. And my Wii may not be suitable.



As long as you have Brawl and an SD card, it will work. I didn't hack my wii because I didn't want to delete all my data in case it would get bricked.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 10, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> As long as you have Brawl and an SD card, it will work. I didn't hack my wii because I didn't want to delete all my data in case it would get bricked.



Well I have those =D
Could you please explain to me how I can make it work or link me to an explaination on how I can make it work?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2013)

Beware the villager


----------



## -JT- (Aug 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Beware the villager



 Love it.
Villager is so haxx


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't get it. Luigi stars in his own video game in a very long time, and there isn't so much as a nod to it anywhere in his moveset. Whereas Mario's B-down is replaced with FLUDD from Sunshine.

Sakurai seems to be going with the flow with alot of things like using Link's Twilight Princess design despite Skyward Sword existing while using Samus' Other M design, although plenty redesigned.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 11, 2013)

When FLUDD was first revealed in Brawl, I assumed that Luigi would have the Poltergust as his Down B too.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 12, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I'd love it if Crash/Spyro got in as 3rd Party characters after Playstation All Stars rejected them



 they were rejected? How the hell do you not include those two Playstation? 

Send them to Brawl 

Anyone seeing another old school 8-bit character being brought back in this game?


----------



## -JT- (Aug 12, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> they were rejected? How the hell do you not include those two Playstation?
> 
> Send them to Brawl
> 
> Anyone seeing another old school 8-bit character being brought back in this game?



You're telling me. Super Smash Bros should definitely snap them up to win some more over from the Playstation dark side  (although I like both...)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2013)

-JT- said:


> You're telling me. Super Smash Bros should definitely snap them up to win some more over from the Playstation dark side  (although I like both...)



Neither were "rejected", they were refused to be in the game by Activision, the company who has the rights to both characters. Getting characters for that game was a copyright shitstorm compared to Smash Bros where all characters are owned by Nintendo, sans the guest characters.

That and Crash in a Nintendo Brawler would unfitting as fuck. Spyro has been whored to hell and back so it doesn't really matter anymore.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 12, 2013)

Regardless though I would like to see Crash in a SSB game.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 12, 2013)

Meh, I didn't know the ins and outs of it.

Still, even if they were included, they'd probably be crumby Activision Crash and Spyro, as opposed to awesome Naughtydog Crash and Insomniac Spyro.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 13, 2013)

Imagine Bayonetta in SB4


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 13, 2013)

^ 
------------>"I've got a fever, and the only cure is more dead angels."
 ------------>"I'll, how do the Americans put it...oh yes, 'Bust a cap in yo ass'."

Pit should be scared.

He gets accosted by Phosphorous enough as it


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> No PAL version?



I just typed in google "PAL Project M"


----------



## creative (Aug 13, 2013)

I know it's shameless but I don't care. madworld deserves some love too..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 13, 2013)

I honestly don't want anything from Activision touching Smash/anything Nintendo. So i have to say no to Crash and Spyro.

Oh Bayonetta. 

Jack would be awesome since we don't have chainsaw users yet.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I just typed in google "PAL Project M"



Great, thanks. It doesn't really help me as my Wii isn't modded though.

I assumed it wasn't possible as that site looked pretty credible. My bad


----------



## Ninian (Aug 13, 2013)

Why is the Villager in this game?(oh never mind, I see now.)​


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

"Oh nooooo."


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 14, 2013)

creative said:


> I know it's shameless but I don't care. madworld deserves some love too..



Jack and subsequently Steve Blum in my Smash? Fuck yes.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 14, 2013)

Megaman's dog looks so gleeful at the fact that Weegee's about to get ballbusted


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 14, 2013)

I know that Brawl's Level 9 A.I. is supposed to mimic your strategies .

But Falco's A.I. has learnt how to chain grab and laser lock now.

How has it grown so intelligent


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome^


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2013)

Raidoton said:


>



Wily's Castle>>Boxing Ring>>Pilotwings>>>>>>>>>>>>Every other stage so far


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I honestly don't want anything from Activision touching Smash/anything Nintendo. So i have to say no to Crash and Spyro.
> 
> Oh Bayonetta.
> 
> Jack would be awesome since we don't have chainsaw users yet.



Activision only bought those series, they never actually did anything with them. Anything good, at least, considering poor Spyro's state nowadays. And Crash is just rotting. Fucking shame.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 14, 2013)

^ NOW I'll say that I'm excited for that stage. Looks pretty snazzy!

Although it seems fairly similar to Delfino Plaza/that Starfox stage from Brawl.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2013)

So anyone else want Rainbow Road as a stage?


----------



## Saru (Aug 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So anyone else want Rainbow Road as a stage?



*raises hand*


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So anyone else want Rainbow Road as a stage?



Me wants. Very much.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 15, 2013)

everything is fubar to me on NF these days........

perfect theme for ol mega(i posted this on wii U thread but)

[youtube]UEKs6Muo2pE[/youtube]


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2013)

Weegee can't hang.



Why are you trying so hard to warm us up to WFT, Sakurai. At least 50% of the fanbase has already decided they're maining this chick.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 15, 2013)

Dat WFT ... so much ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 15, 2013)

Dont touch Lady Fit!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 15, 2013)

As far as stages go, I want to see the PWT (Pokemon World Tournament) arena


----------



## -JT- (Aug 15, 2013)

Do you think Villager will have a Female costume/colour change?

I was thinking the same about WFT, but obviously then they'd have to change the voice. It wouldn't be too much of a hassle but they might not bother.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 15, 2013)

i hope nintendo at least chooses a good theme for ol Rock and some Megaman stages

but they will probbaly choose megaman 2 ones, like Dr.W awesomesauce theme

[youtube]WJRoRt155mA[/youtube]


----------



## Saru (Aug 15, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> As far as stages go, I want to see the PWT (Pokemon World Tournament) arena



good idea. something like that will probably get in at least. 

it seems like it'd be a decent size stage. not too large.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I wish Rayman was still a possibility. He'd be a great addition.



DeathScream said:


> i hope nintendo at least chooses a good theme for ol Rock and some Megaman stages
> 
> but they will probbaly choose megaman 2 ones, like Dr.W awesomesauce theme
> 
> [youtube]WJRoRt155mA[/youtube]


Metal Man's theme needs to be in.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 15, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> i hope nintendo at least chooses a good theme for ol Rock and some Megaman stages
> 
> but they will probbaly choose megaman 2 ones, like Dr.W awesomesauce theme
> 
> [youtube]WJRoRt155mA[/youtube]



I think they should grab an Ocremix joint for Megaman's theme.​


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 16, 2013)

WTF is this? 

An item maybe..?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2013)

My guess would be that it's indeed an item.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks pretty snazzy!

My guess is that you'd throw it and there'd be a brief timer before it actually went off so you could position yourself correctly, because it looks too powerful to just go off instantly.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2013)

That is bad ass!


----------



## Ninian (Aug 16, 2013)

X-Bomb looks pretty dope.​



I can tell it's going to kill me repeatedly.​


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh that's going to hurt. 

No need to convince people on WFT Sakurai a lot of people already love the possibility of trolling with her, me included, and others have....well warmed up to her in strange ways.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2013)

I taught Lady Fit to talk shit so I've been there since day one^


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

That X Bomb looks really interesting. I wonder how long the hitboxes will linger and how it will behave, because the triangle it forms at the bottom looks pretty lulsy.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2013)

Mewtwo or Lucario will be the next to be confirmed, I just know it


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Mewtwo or Lucario will be the next to be confirmed, I just know it



You're probably right. Did you read the interview notes taken by JWitzz during the Pok?mon X/Y Round-table that was held a while ago?


*Spoiler*: _Comments on Mewtwo - Taken from Pokebeach.com_ 





Q ? Could you go into detail about how Mewtwo goes in new formes? Would you like him to be in Smash Bros.?
 A ? Long pauses, lots of laughs. () I can?t really explain WHAT that Pokemon you?re talking about was or if it will appear in other games as well. But with Smash Brothers we always carefully decide which characters we want to add.





*Spoiler*: _Pok?mon X/Y Spoilers_ 



At the very least I think we'll get _a_ Mega Pok?mon. It might even be Blaziken what with all the good press it's getting.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pok?mon X/Y Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> At the very least I think we'll get _a_ Mega Pok?mon. It might even be Blaziken what with all the good press it's getting.



That would make me really happy.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 17, 2013)

If there's going to be any Returner from Exile, it will be Mewtwo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mega Blaziken can be a Pokeball summon.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 17, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> You're probably right. Did you read the interview notes taken by JWitzz during the Pok?mon X/Y Round-table that was held a while ago?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Comments on Mewtwo - Taken from Pokebeach.com_
> ...


I need Brayzikan


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 17, 2013)

Megatwo>>>Megacario>>>Megaken


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 17, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Megatwo>>>Megacario>>>Megaken


You have it in reverse bitch


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 17, 2013)

So......would anyone like to see Pulseman? He was made by gamefreak and is the reason for a lot of crazy Pokemon bullshit.  Also, he was on the Wii's virtual console so he's eligible.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Megatwo>>>Megacario>>>Megaken


----------



## Ninian (Aug 17, 2013)

Heard tech skill is gone in this game—that true?​


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

No?\

10marsformellowku


----------



## Ninian (Aug 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> No?\
> 
> *10marsformellowku*



No idea what these means, but alright.​


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2013)

So heres an idea i had for a stage.

Tetris 


*Spoiler*: __ 





BIO: The location from the NES classic where you would see some of Nintendo's greats playing instruments. Watch out though as the center of the stage will eventually be attacked by the tetrominos. Not to worry though as the door ways on the sides of the stage work like portals to each other.

Hazards: Tetrominos (Tetris Blocks) will fall onto the stage. Being crushed by them will cause you to be teleported to the sides of the stage and you will be stunned for three seconds.

Easter Eggs: Some of the blocks will be made out of Tetris attack blocks or pills from Dr. Mario. The viruses from the Dr. Mario games will randomly appear and run around in the background.

*Music:*
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
-


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So heres an idea i had for a stage.
> 
> Tetris
> 
> ...


Crush KOs would be


----------



## Ninian (Aug 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So heres an idea i had for a stage.
> 
> Tetris
> 
> ...




Cool, but scratch out Dr. Mario's theme—doesn't seems redundant.​


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2013)

Varrah said:


> Seems cool, but scratch out Dr. Mario's theme?doesn't seem like it'd fit.​



It's their for a reason.


----------



## creative (Aug 19, 2013)

would be hyped for a rainbow road level.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 19, 2013)

Best part about Rainbow Road is that it can be on both versions.

Have the console version be a mix of all the console Mario karts. And the 3DS one be a combo of all handheld tracks. (obviously)

We could have Bowser's Castle from paper Mario cameo in the background of the 3DS version!  (Since it was on the GBA Rainbow Road after all)



Luigi is a dick.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2013)

I remember Kirby Right Back At Ya was a show ... apparently.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I remember Kirby Right Back At Ya was a show ... apparently.



i remember it.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I remember Kirby Right Back At Ya was a show ... apparently.


For some reason, now that you say that, Escargoon comes to.mind.

And I have no idea what the fuck that's even supposed to be


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 19, 2013)

MegaKen should be an AT instead of a Pokeball summon.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> i remember it.



I remember it like it was yesterday ...



Alpha~13 said:


> For some reason, now that you say that, Escargoon comes to.mind.
> 
> And I have no idea what the fuck that's even supposed to be



Lol the snail thing from the Japanimu?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ridley hint?!

RIDLEY HINT?!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Ridley hint?!
> 
> RIDLEY HINT?!



Awesome stage! 

As for the Ridley hint: yeah, as a stage hazard..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2013)

Notice the crack on the top right is shaped like Ridley's head. 

But making him a hazard would seriously piss people off badly. (The numbers that want him outweigh the ones that are trying to use the dumb ass too big argument)


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Notice the crack on the top right is shaped like Ridley's head.
> 
> But making him a hazard would seriously piss people off badly. (The numbers that want him outweigh the ones that are trying to use the dumb ass too big argument)



Imo he'd be a great stage hazard. Just like Kraid was in Melee (sorta).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Imo he'd be a great stage hazard. Just like Kraid was in Melee (sorta).



he would but i'd rather play as him. Kraid


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 20, 2013)

At first when I saw the purple sphere, I was like "MEWTWO?!", then I saw Samus.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> he would but i'd rather play as him. Kraid



I don't really care for Ridley as a playable character to be honest. I can see where you (and other people who'd like to see him playable) are coming from though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Ridley hint?!
> 
> RIDLEY HINT?!



oh great a arena based on shitty other M.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh great a arena based on shitty other M.



Other M was really bad but that stage looks awesome and possibly tourny viable (depending on the stage hazards).

That Other M sucked doesn't mean it can't positively influence Smash.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2013)

The origin of the stage is bad but that does NOT mean the stage itself will be bad.

Thats like saying Samus will suck because shes in her Other M suit.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 20, 2013)

I really want Ridley but I'm starting to think that he wont get in


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I don't really care for Ridley as a playable character to be honest. I can see where you (and other people who'd like to see him playable) are coming from though.



I can't. Seems like he'd/she'd be nothing but awkward and clunky.

But, if they can make R.O.B. or DeeDeeDee work, then they can make Ridley work, I guess.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2013)

If I see anyone here who disliked Other M and doesnt dislike Tomb Raiders reboot I will shoot you.

They both have solid gameplay


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2013)

Expect something Smash related during the second week of September


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I can't. Seems like he'd/she'd be nothing but awkward and clunky.
> 
> But, if they can make R.O.B. or DeeDeeDee work, then they can make Ridley work, I guess.



I was referring to how Ridley's an important character from a franchise that's (arguably) underrepresented in Smash. But yes, I agree.



St NightRazr said:


> If I see anyone here who disliked Other M and doesnt dislike Tomb Raiders reboot I will shoot you.
> 
> They both have solid gameplay



The gameplay was one of the things I disliked about Other M.



St NightRazr said:


> Expect something Smash related during the second week of September



Source?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2013)

>Im the source.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> >Im the source.



We get pictures of the game every weekday, so I guess you're right by default.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

Any word on Sonic?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> If I see anyone here who disliked Other M and doesnt dislike Tomb Raiders reboot I will shoot you.
> 
> They both have solid gameplay



Other M has terribly mediocre gameplay while Tomb Raider has terribly derivative gameplay. I guess the latter is better than the former.

That Other M stage looks cool enough so far. It seems kinda one-note with that screenshot alone but Sakurai hinting on Ridley as a stage hazard, it's going to be more dynamic than it appears.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeebus, that Other M stage looks pretty.

Other than Frigate Orpheon, I've never been a fan of Metroid stages, but this one looks like it could steal my heart.



Stunna said:


> Any word on Sonic?



No


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Other M has terribly mediocre gameplay while Tomb Raider has terribly derivative gameplay. I guess the latter is better than the former.
> 
> That Other M stage looks cool enough so far. It seems kinda one-note with that screenshot alone but Sakurai hinting on Ridley as a stage hazard, it's going to be more dynamic than it appears.



Its certainly no Super Metroid.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Aug 21, 2013)

"Their outlines can be made thinner or made to disappear completely."

That's great news, as that way you can customize said lines to fit your preference. 
Great stuff.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 21, 2013)

I love you Sakurai


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 21, 2013)

So anyway, heres my top ten most wanted first/second party characters. (That have a chance)

1. Shulk (Xenoblade) - My favorite game on the Wii and my second favorite Monolith Soft protagonist so far.
2. Ridley - We know he might actually be in the game in some form. We just don't know what yet.
3. King K Rool
4. Little Mac
5. MegaTwo
6. Tetra - Represent Wind Waker. (I also don't want her to turn into Zelda for some reason. lol)
7. Link (A Link between Worlds) - Replaces Toon Link.
8. Palutena (Kid Icarus)
9. Takamaru (Nazo No Murasame-jo)
10. Paper Mario - Dem Paper physics.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's my list.

1.) Palutena
2.) Little Mac
3.) Wonder Red
4.) Mewtwo
5.) Chrom
6.) Dixie Kong
7.) Takamaru
8.) Link Clone(Young Link/A Link Between Worlds Link)
9.) Saki Amamiya
10.) Shulk


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2013)

I feel like the lower half of this list is unlikely, but it'd be great to see:

1. Blaziken
2. Lucario
3. Wolf
4. Dixie Kong
5. Ghirahim
6. Sonic
7. Shadow
8. Silver
9. Snake
10. Bowser Jr. 

I didn't mention Mewtwo, but I'd be happy if he got in too, I guess. (Mega) Blaziken and/or (Mega) Lucario would be better imo. I'm probably gonna get flamed, but I wish they'd cut Jiggly so that all three Megas can get in (as playable characters, not assist trophies). Fairy re-typing or no, it's definitely not as popular as Blaziken or Lucario.

The thought of Jigglypuff getting in over Mega Blaziken and Mega Lucario...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 21, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I feel like the lower half of this list is unlikely, but it'd be great to see:
> 
> 1. Blaziken
> 2. Lucario
> ...



I wonder if they've thought about the idea of them cutting Jiggs for Blaziken. Especially since Blaziken is being pushed with Lucario to advertise X and Y.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2013)

They look nice, though I have a feeling that the Villager isn't gonna have his awesome shirt physics in the 3DS version. 

Also, very Good Guy Greg of Sakurai to give you an option with the outlines. This way, the people that don't like them can get rid of them, and I can get some easy online wins on the people that don't like them, since they'll be going in relatively blind.

It's a win-win-win.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

What shirt physics?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2013)

Villager's shirt moves independently of him, kinda like Peach and Zelda's dress physics, but better.

You can see it in action in the Developer direct. Skip to about 2:47

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQD1yJinzeQ[/youtube]


Well... *I* think it's cool anyway.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Never noticed that I plan on maining the Villager too


----------



## Scizor (Aug 21, 2013)

Shirker said:


> They look nice, though I have a feeling that the Villager isn't gonna have his awesome shirt physics in the 3DS version.
> 
> Also, very Good Guy Greg of Sakurai to give you an option with the outlines. This way, the people that don't like them can get rid of them, and I can get some easy online wins on the people that don't like them, since they'll be going in relatively blind.
> 
> It's a win-win-win.



I think THEIR settings on the outlines will determine how they'll see your character, not yours.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 21, 2013)

I wonder what Blaziken's Final Smash would be 

Close Combat? 

MegaBlaziken transformation?


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I wonder what Blaziken's Final Smash would be
> 
> Close Combat?
> 
> MegaBlaziken transformation?



Probably Blast Burn or Flare Blitz


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 21, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Probably Blast Burn or Flare Blitz


Or Fire Blast.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I think THEIR settings on the outlines will determine how they'll see your character, not yours.



Yeah, I know. And they'll be seeing a mishmash of colors on their once things get heated. Meanwhile, I'll have my outlines on my side.


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 21, 2013)

Has anyone seen this because it needs to be seen by everyone.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I wonder what Blaziken's Final Smash would be
> 
> Close Combat?
> 
> MegaBlaziken transformation?



What if Dynamic Entry?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 21, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I wonder what Blaziken's Final Smash would be
> 
> Close Combat?
> 
> MegaBlaziken transformation?





Cobalt said:


> Probably Blast Burn or Flare Blitz





Alpha~13 said:


> Or Fire Blast.



You guys are really setting up a huge disappointment for me if Blaziken doesn't make it as a playable character.  



Shirker said:


> Yeah, I know. And they'll be seeing a mishmash of colors on their once things get heated. Meanwhile, I'll have my outlines on my side.



Ah I see what you mean now


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Scizor should come back as a Pokeball Pokemon his move would be "Bullet Punch" instead of that flailing nonsense he did in Melee.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 22, 2013)

Scizor said:


> You guys are really setting up a huge disappointment for me if Blaziken doesn't make it as a playable character


Sorry, I can't stop speculatin'


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmm... Seems I haven't responded to this topic since Luigi's reveal...



Raidoton said:


> It looks like Mario and Luigi are scared by Kirby... and then Luigi took care of him:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I thought of them all dancing...

I mean, both the Mario and Kirby series are so goddamn similar it's insane. You have the basic star motif, the wacky landscapes, the similar shape of hammers, the similar feet style on non-humanoid characters, similar power-ups in a sense, and if Paper Mario is to be counted the Star Rod is a nod (which originated in Kirby's Adventure) and Star Haven is basically the Mushroom World's Fountain of Dreams.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2013)

Ah, so there's gonna be more than one plane? Looks awesome!

I can't wait to never play it while I'm fighting online or with friends.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 23, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Ah, so there's gonna be more than one plane? Looks awesome!
> 
> I can't wait to never play it while I'm fighting online or with friends.



This is why you always try out offline before jumping online. That way you can try all the stage you'll never play online.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh gosh, the hours spent cycling through Final Destination and Hyrule Temple online because the hardcore players always voted the former and the taunters always voted the latter... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Admittedly I was a taunter in my final Brawl days, but I didn't just stand there and do nothing but taunt... I'd find a fellow taunter and team up against the legit players  Or occasionally play seriously and defend those who were taunting...


----------



## Ninian (Aug 23, 2013)

I hope they remove Goldeen.​


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2013)

I just realized that i wouldn't mind seeing Ashley in Smash. We don't have any true magic users besides Zelda and we also have the sever lack of female characters.


*Spoiler*: __ 





[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8DCb_SMYnE[/youtube]


----------



## Ninian (Aug 26, 2013)

^

Ridley's confirmed.​


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2013)

No he's not^


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 26, 2013)

What the hell is that green line on Luigi's hair? His hat is falling apart? Wat


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2013)

Damage visuals on characters. MK style?

*Spoiler*: __ 




It will never happen.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 26, 2013)

Well Brawl actually almost had battle damage.

Link's shield and sword broke, Meta Knight's mask cracked like in the Kirby Games, and Captain Falcon's vizor broke.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 26, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Well Brawl actually almost had battle damage.
> 
> Link's shield and sword broke, Meta Knight's mask cracked like in the Kirby Games, and Captain Falcon's vizor broke.



Huh? Where?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 26, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Huh? Where?



Look on google for SSBB battle damage.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2013)

Shit, I actually forgot about that. It was probably cut because MUH VIOLENCE.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 26, 2013)

Battle damage would kinda take away the cartoonish charm of Smash imho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Battle damage would kinda take away the cartoonish charm of Smash imho



I feel like this is the actual reason. If Nintendo was really against it they never would have made the battle damage textures to begin with.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 26, 2013)

I only found out about that yesterday when I watched Did You Know Gaming on YouTube.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It'd be nice to see Peach's dress rip off though  We can already see her knickers if you position the camera right anyway


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 26, 2013)

I really find it funny that Nintendo might've been ok with battle damage.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> What the hell is that green line on Luigi's hair? His hat is falling apart? Wat



It's a flying blade of grass. Probably a particle effect from whatever attack Villager is using in that picture.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Battle damage would kinda take away the cartoonish charm of Smash imho



I see this all the time, and I always thought it was kinda silly.

In all fairness, whenever visible damage is suggested, most aren't talking about cuts and bruises and stuff, just small tears of their clothing and some dirt here and there. Cartoons pull that stuff all the time.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

Dat explosion image update


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2013)

Now we need a pic of Viridi summoning the bomb.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## MCTDread (Aug 28, 2013)

^ something tells me he's gonna be my nemesis


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 28, 2013)

RUN VITA RUN!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

2DS outselling Vita.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Lmao do I need to post the image of the Vita chopped in half?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lmao do I need to post the image of the Vita chopped in half?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome Link update image


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2013)

I feel like Xenoblade will be getting a represented in some form now.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2013)

Inb4Shulk!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2013)

Shulk would be hype as fuck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I feel like Xenoblade will be getting a represented in some form now.



oh shit@!!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 30, 2013)

So the sword will be a playable character?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Soraya Saga retweeted this


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 2, 2013)

Today's miiverse post just said that DK is currently broken. 

Also, the crack is in the background again and no longer looks like Ridley's head.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 2, 2013)

Last week we didn't get anything particulary new...so I'm hoping for something bueno this week ! That stage still looks amazing


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry for the double post but what if a pokemon character is announced tomorrow due to the Pokemon Direct?!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh yeah, theres a new direct tomorrow. Fingers crossed for Mewtwo.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes! I'd welcome back Mewtwo with open arms!

If it were to be someone new though, I'd prefer it to be a Pokemon from one of the first two generations.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok, today's pic is Mega Man using his slide to dodge Pit's arrow.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 4, 2013)

Dang, I was wrong :[
Here's to potential W101 character during its release !


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 5, 2013)

Today's pic looks like Skyloft


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2013)

we need more Zelda stuff.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2013)

Wii Fit Trainer is on a jog.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2013)

I was browsing our local gamestore's website and I found SSB4 (3DS) listed for 
3-15-2014. They also show boxart that I haven't seen before 

Peculiar.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I was browsing our local gamestore's website and I found SSB4 (3DS) listed for
> 3-15-2014. They also show boxart that I haven't seen before
> 
> Peculiar.



Game stores do that a lot. I remember seeing a fake box art for Paper Mario Sticker Star, before it was released,  at gamestop that showed Rosalina and Waluigi.

The release date thing is strange to me though.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Game stores do that a lot. I remember seeing a fake box art for Paper Mario Sticker Star, before it was released,  at gamestop that showed Rosalina and Waluigi.
> 
> The release date thing is strange to me though.



Yeah I figured the boxart probably wasn't anything huge, but that release date.. 
As far as I've seen gamestores and webshops list the last day of the year of release when they know the year of release but aren't sure about the exact release date.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't toy with my emotions Scizor


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2013)

If you guys had to choose a WayForward rep....

Shantae or Patricia Wagon (Mighty Switch Force)



I'd go with Shantae.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> Don't toy with my emotions Scizor



Sorry, but I just wanted to share my toyed with emotions 'discovery'.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> If you guys had to choose a WayForward rep....
> 
> Shantae or Patricia Wagon (Mighty Switch Force)
> 
> ...



Ah, shit... tough choice. 

I'd go with Shantea, PURELY because her game is more combat oriented, so it could be easier to come up with a better moveset. Plus, they could really do something pretty unique with her transformations.

I love 'em both equally, though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2013)

Also the fact that Shantae has two games coming soon. 

One of them being exclusive tot he 3DS. 

Oh and she dresses up as Patricia Wagon in one of them.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Also the fact that Shantae has two games coming soon.
> 
> One of them being exclusive tot he 3DS.
> 
> Oh and *she dresses up as Patricia Wagon in one of them*.



Ah, ah, ah! Remember, only if they makes the stretch goal! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Look at me, implying that that's not gonna happen.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyway, Shantae is one of those character i want but know will never get in. 



Shirker said:


> Ah, ah, ah! Remember, only if they makes the stretch goal!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Implying that they wont add the costumes latter via money from Pirate's Curse sales.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2013)

Dat pilotwings stage doe


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mario and Villager defy gravity.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 9, 2013)

So ... what did I miss? Any new reveals?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 9, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> So ... what did I miss? Any new reveals?



You missed nothing. However, there MIGHT be a new reveal soon. (Back at the old time when we got reveals)


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 10, 2013)

Patiently awaiting this friday or monday for a potential W101 Newcomer


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 10, 2013)

Dang ... well ... figures ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2013)

I look at the current pic of the day and i have a feeling that Ridley will actually be playable.

Now i want to see a trailer where Ridley is owning everyone and then Shulk and Wonder Red come out and save everyone from Ridley while the song  is blasting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I look at the current pic of the day and i have a feeling that Ridley will actually be playable.
> 
> Now i want to see a trailer where Ridley is owning everyone and then Shulk and Wonder Red come out and save everyone from Ridley while the song  is blasting.



Wouldnt Mechanical Rhythm fit better?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Wouldnt Mechanical Rhythm fit better?



No.  **


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 11, 2013)

Tragic Decision then! THE OTHER COMBAT ONES TOO. No not the awesome keyboard drops on engage the enemy.

Ridely isnt playable


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Tragic Decision then! THE OTHER COMBAT ONES TOO. No not the awesome keyboard drops on engage the enemy.
> 
> Ridely isnt playable



No one said he was.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2013)

I really want Lloyd (from Tales of Symphonia) to be playable, but I guess he's unlikely to be playable at this point


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd rather have shantae,came to terms with Tales being missing, but I DEMAND we get some villains like Alex from Golden Sun and Shulk and Saki from Sin and Punishment


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 11, 2013)

fountainofdreamsfountainofdreamsfountainofdreamsfountainofdreams


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> fountainofdreamsfountainofdreamsfountainofdreamsfountainofdreams



HINT: it looks more like the Mario galaxy art style.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 11, 2013)

I would enjoy having the fountain of dream again ... i just want to look at it ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2013)

HD Fountain of Dreams would be nice.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I really want Lloyd (from Tales of Symphonia) to be playable, but I guess he's unlikely to be playable at this point


Why do you think it's unlikely? Sakurai proofed that he listens to fan requests, Namco is working on the game and Lloyd was in the Wii exclusive "Soulcalibur Legends" which proofs that he is somewhat associated with Nintendo.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 11, 2013)

I would just stare at it ... like for hours. :33


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Why do you think it's unlikely? Sakurai proofed that he listens to fan requests, Namco is working on the game and Lloyd was in the Wii exclusive "Soulcalibur Legends" which proofs that he is somewhat associated with Nintendo.



Because Sakurai said that third party characters have to be REALLY iconic and unique to make it into Smash.

And Lloyd just isn't Megaman/Pacman level iconic, unfortunately =/

More important than what you listed: Lloyd was in Tales of Symphonia on the gamecube


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 11, 2013)

I want Dunban in this game so bad.
Dunban and Isaac/Matthew.

Would spam his taunt all day "Born in a world of strife".


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 11, 2013)

Im hell bent on this game being the Villains&Vixens edition.

For that we need Iconic  Villains and no not frakking KKRool

We need Bayonetta, We need Shantae we need Wonder Pink Assist Trophy, we need Alex we need Someone from Xenoblade, we need treacherous bastards.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 11, 2013)

Id fangasm like no other Peacock if your scenario with Ridley and them came true 
I seriously think something is gonna be shown friday or monday character wise.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2013)

Shantae: Dat belly dancing taunt spam. 

Shulk: "WE HAVE THE MONADO!" taunt spam.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2013)

Mewtwo is definitely going to make a return :ho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mewtwo in his "MEGA" form and his final smash is his "X" form.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2013)

So now that Capcom is nearly broke.....first party Mega Man?  (then we have room for other guests. )


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh boi ... I can't wait ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 12, 2013)

Fountain of Dreams please.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 12, 2013)

Toad is also deconfirmed. (He's still Peach's meat shield)


----------



## Devil Child (Sep 12, 2013)

OMG mah gurl Peach is in?!?!?!?!?!

RKJGHOAERGHOREIHGOEWRHGOIRNHGOIEGIRWEGOWRGF

Now buff her to Melee-status!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a really, REALLY, vivid dream that said Shantae was confirmed. WTF. Seriously.

This was the first time I ever had a dream about smash bros.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope the next character revealed is a new one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2013)

lol.. My favorite


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh no... Peach is getting kidnapped again ... what a surprise.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 12, 2013)

Bowser looks like he's ready to fucking drop kick her.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 12, 2013)

That would make for a much better pic of the day.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I hope the next character revealed is a new one.



Me too.

Though Captain Falcon is long overdue


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Toad is also deconfirmed. (He's still Peach's meat shield)



she looks great ,i hope the next one who is confirmed is Zelda.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2013)

Peach's arm looks broken in her introduction pic, lol.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2013)

Peach confirmed? Nice.

It was obvious she'd show up, but it's still nice to see her in HD.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

See I told y'all were gonna get something new this week.

You can expect a new reveal the second week of every month


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 12, 2013)

We need the Captain back ... it wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice to see her updated look.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 13, 2013)

The question is- can we still rotate the camera to see under her dress?


----------



## Devil Child (Sep 13, 2013)

Today's picture:



lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2013)

What the fuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]i-b3tCc3sn0[/YOUTUBE]


Devil Child said:


> Today's picture:
> 
> 
> 
> lol



[YOUTUBE]CwDngBhmQXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2013)

So, if it is true that we can expect a character reveal every second week of the month then I bet the next character revealed will be a newcomer, namely Mewtwo Y (as the 12th of October will be either in or around the second week of said month).


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 13, 2013)

^the 12th is a saturday so maybe that friday  Do you think Mewtwo Y even thought they just announced X as well?

Also, do you guys think this raises a chance in a mario newcomer since all the mario reps have been confirmed so quickly?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2013)

If we get a new Mario character it will probably be Bowser Jr.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd want Rosalina


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2013)

Peach looks really good in HD, like Brawl cutscene good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2013)

Heh, that new Peach in the smash page looks pretty neat.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 13, 2013)

I too would like Rosalina. :33


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> ^the 12th is a saturday so maybe that friday  Do you think Mewtwo Y even thought they just announced X as well?
> 
> Also, do you guys think this raises a chance in a mario newcomer since all the mario reps have been confirmed so quickly?



Mewtwo Y because of the movie too, maybe.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I too would like Rosalina. :33


We cant have two gods in game

Arceus vs Rosalina would kill all


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

what have science done...


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm freaking out man! FREAKING OUT!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2013)

EAR OF UIGI


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Mewtwo Y because of the movie too, maybe.



they could easily have both with a b+down type of transformation (like Zelda and Sheik).

or they could make one or both Megas part of the Final Smash (randomized if both, perhaps). actually, that option would make a lot of sense (conceptually).


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> they could easily have both with a b+down type of transformation (like Zelda and Sheik).
> 
> or they could make one or both Megas part of the Final Smash (randomized if both, perhaps). actually, that option would make a lot of sense (conceptually).



True.

I hope it's either Mewtwo or Mewtwo Y though; Mewtwo X looks horrible imo.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> True.
> 
> I hope it's either Mewtwo or Mewtwo Y though; Mewtwo X looks horrible imo.



I'm not fond of either still, but I like Mega Mewtwo X better, personally. If it's just a final smash then I won't have to be forced to use either excessively.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2013)

Needs music, then it could match

[YOUTUBE]GA85IsVR6Zo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Heres a roster i found of NeoGaf.



My only real complaints are Goroh and Tingle.

Replace Tingle with someone like Tetra or something. (Just Tetra. No Toon Zelda bullshit)

Replace Goroh with Shulk.

Thats something i would consider ideal.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

Fuck no^

Get ridely and pacman outta there!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2013)

SS Zelda's unlikely imo; they'd have to axe Sheik, which I don't see happening.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 14, 2013)

I wonder why they never considered Midna for a smash bros roster.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

^I would've mained Midna


when she sees da cannon

the panties comin' off


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> SS Zelda's unlikely imo; they'd have to axe Sheik, which I don't see happening.



Actually Sheik doesn't have to be removed. Sakurai could just make a version with the Skyward Sword art style.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 15, 2013)

^ very true. Just like TP.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder why they never considered Midna for a smash bros roster.



I agree; so much potential.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Actually Sheik doesn't have to be removed. Sakurai could just make a version with the Skyward Sword art style.





Linkofone said:


> ^ very true. Just like TP.



I guess you guys are right. I just thought the difference between OoT Zelda and SS Zelda was way bigger than OoT Zelda and TP Zelda somehow.

I wonder what SS Sheik would look like ().

Edit: I know I mentioned this earlier, but I just came across it again and now I just have to post printscreen images (from the site of our local gamestore):





'Leverdatum' is Dutch for 'date of delivery'. I'm still skeptical, but they seem to have got all other release dates right as far as I can tell and they always have the most recently announced game news incorporated into their site quite fast.

It would be awesome if this turns out to be true though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

March 15 eh?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 15, 2013)

You wish it was that.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> You wish it was that.



Why would they make up a release date?

It can't be a typing error as it's listed for both versions.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 15, 2013)

A lot of people make up release dates as place holders for some reason.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> A lot of people make up release dates as place holders for some reason.



Really? I've never seen it before. They mostly list the 31st of December of the year the game is said to release in.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 15, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Really? I've never seen it before. They mostly list the 31st of December of the year the game is said to release in.



It's usually an assumed release date or they just say TBA/the year the game will be released in.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 15, 2013)

Would suck if it were to be delayed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


>





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Heres a roster i found of NeoGaf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, get rid of Toon Link as he really didn't play too differently and replace him with Isaac. As for Tingle, I would replace with Shulk.

HD SS Zelda nice.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Heres a roster i found of NeoGaf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that roster look terrible,who ever made it must be using crack.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 15, 2013)

What are the odds that a fellow Sonic character will get in? (Providing Sonic himself returns)


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

-JT- said:


> What are the odds that a fellow Sonic character will get in? (Providing Sonic himself returns)



low, I think.

if anyone it'd probably be Shadow.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 15, 2013)

^ more like Tails.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 15, 2013)

I mean technically Shadow was already in Brawl.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 15, 2013)

Tails>Eggman>>>>>Shadow


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Yagura said:


> ^ more like Tails.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Tails>Eggman>>>>>Shadow



Shadow was more popular I thought.

and



Linkofone said:


> I mean technically Shadow was already in Brawl.



this too.

personally I'd rather see Silver or Knuckles in.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)

Give me Lucina over Marth any day


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 15, 2013)

Fire Emblem characters are always so colorful.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2013)

King K. Rool please.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

In my opinion, every series that's represented in Smash that also has an iconic villain should have that villain included in Smash. Such as K.Rool for Donkey Kong, Ridley for Metroid, etc.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2013)

Who's the villain of wii fit trainer?


Bad Carbs?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 15, 2013)

Transfats.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)

Poor posture


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> In my opinion, every series that's represented in Smash that also has an iconic villain should have that villain included in Smash. Such as K.Rool for Donkey Kong, Ridley for Metroid, etc.





Both of those better stay outta Smash, K.Rool is owned by rare.


We need Zanza and Alex!.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Poor posture



BOW DOWN BEFORE LORD INFLAMMATION


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 16, 2013)

Wii Fit Trainer's attacks should deal extra damage to all heavyweights 

Get their asses to _feel the burn_


----------



## -JT- (Sep 16, 2013)

That's genius


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Both of those better stay outta Smash, K.Rool is owned by rare.


He was playable in Mario Super Sluggers and Donkey Kong Barrel Blast, so I don't see why he shouldn't be in Smash .-.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Heres a roster i found of NeoGaf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a terrible rooster, only 4 Pokemon and F Zero doesn't need another character. I see Lucas, Wolf, and Toon Link being removed if they have to "trim the fat".



Death-kun said:


> In my opinion, every series that's represented in Smash that also has an iconic villain should have that villain included in Smash. Such as K.Rool for Donkey Kong, Ridley for Metroid, etc.



This.



St NightRazr said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Both of those better stay outta Smash, K.Rool is owned by rare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Both of those better stay outta Smash, K.Rool is owned by rare.
> 
> 
> We need Zanza and Alex!.



King K.Rool have been in nintendo titles after Rare was bought by Microsoft so i am sure that Nintendo owns him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone else hoping that the next image is of a Mario galaxy stage?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

I want Golden Sun and Zanza next!!


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2013)

Someone should make funny caption pictures ... and make a contest.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2013)

:ho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh Peach.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 17, 2013)

Dem Bitches 

SSB always brings out the comedy in Peach


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 17, 2013)

She seems quite..Fascinated


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> :ho



huh...

Peach being Peach.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ridley reveal is coming. I can feel it.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2013)

Would laugh my ass off if I saw Captain Falcon with the Blue Falcon flying out of there.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Devil Child (Sep 19, 2013)

lol Peach with dem botox lips


----------



## -JT- (Sep 19, 2013)

Peach, just Peach.

Zelda won't be happy


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 19, 2013)

That whore!


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 19, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


>


This has potential. 


Krich2nd said:


> That whore!



Neh, she's been around the entire galaxy and back.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 22, 2013)

Devil Child said:


> lol Peach with dem botox lips



Never liked Peach's lips, not the best aspect of her character design...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHbUpa6-XZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 23, 2013)

Devil Child said:


> lol Peach with dem botox lips



you dirty mind.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2013)

Peach is such a slut.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 24, 2013)

I won't judge Peach just yet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2013)

Luigi's flutter kick confirmed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Luigi's flutter kick confirmed.



awesome i love luigi paddling jump in the games.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 25, 2013)

Luigi solos


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2013)

I had another vivid dream where Sakurai teased Dedede (Not a reveal) and a Paper Mario Thousand Year Door stage. Needless to say i was disappointed when i woke up.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 25, 2013)

Was this posted?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh shit, when did he propose?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2013)

^ 
:rofl

Hilarious.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 26, 2013)

Did anyone see him coming back?


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Did anyone see him coming back?



FUCK YES TOON LINK! 

He was my main and in my top 3 favorite Brawl characters so I'm pretty glad he's coming back. 

This is pretty good timing too with the release of WindWaker HD. As long as Zero Suit makes it back into the game I'll be satisfied no matter what other characters are removed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2013)

So if Ridley is a hazard it doesn't mean any shit now! 

FUCK OFF RIDLEY DENIERS!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Did anyone see him coming back?



Heh, it's good to see him confirmed returning. I also tended to use him quite often that he was one of the top 3 for me as well.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 26, 2013)

I really hope he has some unique special move. Up B should be his Deku Leaf. On the ground you can push enemies away without dealing damage, in the air it's his rescue move.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Did anyone see him coming back?



would have preferred Young Link whit the masks from Majora Mask or even the one from Melee.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2013)

Toon Link.

I had a lot of fun playing as him in Brawl, as he was basically a higher tier Link. Good to see he's back.

Toon Link's on a roll; WWHD and SSB4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2013)

Confirm me a unique moveset and I'll be more excited. I thought we were having no clones, Sakurai.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 26, 2013)

Surprised he's back, but I'm happy. I want a few changes though- I always thought his Final Smash should have been summoning a cyclone with the Wind Waker.

Also, Peach just can't keep her hands to herself


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2013)

Peach is kind of a whore in this Smash, huh?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Confirm me a unique moveset and I'll be more excited. I thought we were having no clones, Sakurai.



what wrong whit clones?


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 26, 2013)

Woah, I really expected Toon Link to be cut. But since he's coming back, maybe most characters from Brawl will return (or perhaps all of them).


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2013)

Fuck yeah Toon Link, one of my faves.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2013)

Toon Link is back nao. I guess time for party.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sheik better make the cut.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Peach is kind of a whore in this Smash, huh?



I like to think of it as curious.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But yeah, she is. 




---------------------------------

I... did... NOT... see Toon Link coming. I've never been so surprised to see a return. 

I'm meh about Toon Link myself. I'm with Deathbringer. He should have a more altered moveset, otherwise, what's the point of lessening the amount of characters if you're just gonna bring back clones?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2013)

Confirmed: Peach works on the street corner at Fourside


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 26, 2013)

The quality of that sword


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Did anyone see him coming back?



FUCK   YEAH!

I'm so happy now


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sheik better make the cut.



Sheik will most definitely make it into the game. Zelda/Sheik is too instrumental of a character to the series to let go. 

Btw nice post count.  12,354.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 26, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Did anyone see him coming back?


Oh fuck, thought he wouldn't make it. Here's hoping him and Link differ in movesets a bit more.


-JT- said:


> Surprised he's back, but I'm happy. I want a few changes though- I always thought his Final Smash should have been summoning a cyclone with the Wind Waker.
> 
> Also, Peach just can't keep her hands to herself



Peach is a monkey now?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 26, 2013)

Only until she throws her poop.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Did anyone see him coming back?



Dang, he looks... kinda real, the sword especially. Well real as in that is probably what he'd look if he was real.
He looks good in actual HD, man the next zelda game is going to be something.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2013)

Sakurai is the best at designing/redesigning characters, Peach especially made this apparent.

I'm glad we've got a Link who won't be terrible now, but this basically kills off any chance of there being a "Masked Link" or something similar. I hope they at least redo Toon Link's moveset so he's not a total clone. Give him some WW items like the Deku Leaf or the hammer.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> would have preferred Young Link whit the masks from Majora Mask or even the one from Melee.



There are other Zelda games besides the ones from the N64...

The fact that Toon Link is the design chosen for about/over six Zelda titles kinda means something.

Honestly, I have doubt over transforming/switching characters like the aforementioned mask idea - I know it wasn't an issue in Melee with Zelda/Sheik but in Brawl, switching between Zelda/Shiek and switching between pokemon with the trainer took so long (and the loading from the system/disc) that I seriously doubt they'll return - and with the case of Zelda/Shiek & Samus/Zero Suit Samus be made separate characters. (With PKMN trainer cut right out.)



Hey, whatever happened to Yoshi? Is Sakurai waiting for Yoshi's New Island to come out before he makes his return?


----------



## -JT- (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope that they manage to bring the fluidity of transforming between Zelda and Sheik back into the game from melee.
I loved the animation, the sound effect used in Melee was better than that of Brawl, and it was just darn faster and more useful.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 27, 2013)

*Soon....*


----------



## -JT- (Sep 27, 2013)

So Toon Link's bombs are confirmed... Three special moves remain  Will any be new?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2013)

-JT- said:


> So Toon Link's bombs are confirmed... Three special moves remain  Will any be new?







Make that "one".


----------



## -JT- (Sep 27, 2013)

........


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 27, 2013)

Damnit, He better at least have a new Final Smash


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> what wrong whit clones?



Aside from being a clone and almost a wasted slot? We don't need another one, just make the regular Link not as shitty as he was in Brawl.

This just feels like a cross marketing shtick like Playstation All Stars was doing, BUY THE JUST RELEASED GAME OF THIS NEWLY ANNOUNCED CHARACTER.

Well, if anything, with Sonic having all of his WiiU exclusive games just around the corner, he's pretty much confirmed. Dat's kewl.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

He was in the previous ones^ Sakurai said he didnt want to cut all teh characters because people like them.

He can get rid of Falco though, lol.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> He was in the previous ones^ Sakurai said he didnt want to cut all teh characters because people like them.
> 
> He can get rid of Falco though, lol.



I don't see Falco being cut.

Wolf's an entirely different story though.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 27, 2013)

> Clones 

Although I do like Toon Link


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I don't see Falco being cut.
> 
> Wolf's an entirely different story though.



I say Falco, because he is a friend and too similar to Fox, Wolf isnt.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Aside from being a clone and almost a wasted slot? We don't need another one, just make the regular Link not as shitty as he was in Brawl.



clones have different characteristics.






St NightRazr said:


> I say Falco, because he is a friend and too similar to Fox, Wolf isnt.



pretty much this Wolf is Fox rival and his moves are more unique.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah this is supposed to be SSB4WiiU: Villains and Vixens edition


----------



## emersennin (Sep 27, 2013)

here's who i think the character roster should have: 1: pit 2: magnus 3: mega-man 4: link 5: pikachu 6: kanto starters 7: bowser 8: wario 9: luigi 10: samus 11: star fox 12: donkey kong 13: diddy kong 14: shantae 15: yoshi 16: one or two warriors from fire emblem, i think link should have a power that takes him back in time 1 minute ago where he works with his past self, the eliminated players can be brought back into play if there is any interference, and the avatars repeat their moves until they're hit by the future link, and if the other players eliminate past link then the future link is eliminated too. now the kanto starters evolve through landing hits. magnus is the strongest but has no special moves or even a final smash and can only do melee. shantae has exceptional abilities through dancing in button combos that stun enemies, heal her, transform her into an elephant, and as a final smash summon lightning to attack enemies. i even think there should be a multiplayer team tournament.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Aside from being a clone and almost a wasted slot? We don't need another one, just make the regular Link not as shitty as he was in Brawl.
> 
> This just feels like a cross marketing shtick like Playstation All Stars was doing, BUY THE JUST RELEASED GAME OF THIS NEWLY ANNOUNCED CHARACTER.



Now, to be completely fair... the other games (or at least Brawl and - to a lesser extent - Melee) were kinda like that too. The characters were either legends that had been with Ninty forever and deserved their due or characters from games that Ninty wanted to promote. This is just the first time they've been this blatant about it.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I say Falco, because he is a friend and too similar to Fox, Wolf isnt.



I just don't see any characters from Melee that weren't cut before getting cut.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 28, 2013)

On the topic of clones, can we PLEASE have Ganondorf returning with a better moveset? 

They made him slightly different to the Captain in Brawl, but he was so clunky and still has never fought like that in any of the Zelda games  The only punch I can remember him throwing is when he beats up Link in the Wind Waker... oh, and when he did that glorious backhand on Zelda


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 28, 2013)

Just make sure Chrom isn't a Marth Clone


----------



## Saru (Sep 29, 2013)

I wish they would've just made Link lighter and better instead of adding Toon Link, as it would mean another (potential) open character slot.

but I'm not complaining. I mained TL in Brawl.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2013)

-JT- said:


> On the topic of clones, can we PLEASE have Ganondorf returning with a better moveset?
> 
> They made him slightly different to the Captain in Brawl, but he was so clunky and still has never fought like that in any of the Zelda games  The only punch I can remember him throwing is when he beats up Link in the Wind Waker... oh, and when he did that glorious backhand on Zelda



He need his sword.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 30, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> He need his sword.



He'll have it. And put it away.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't forget it as part of a victory pose


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2013)

LOLOLOOLOLOL.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 30, 2013)

-JT- said:


> On the topic of clones, can we PLEASE have Ganondorf returning with a better moveset?
> 
> They made him slightly different to the Captain in Brawl, but he was so clunky and still has never fought like that in any of the Zelda games  The only punch I can remember him throwing is when he beats up Link in the Wind Waker... oh, and when he did that glorious backhand on Zelda



he used a punch attack in OoT and one of his kicks in brawl came from his final battle in Twilight Princess.

[YOUTUBE]vHuN2CUfQ9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2013)

I used to watch all of those History of Smash move/stages things. They were so interesting.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2013)

Sonic confirmed!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hype, HYPE, HYPEHYPEHYPEHYPE!


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 1, 2013)

Is this a new move for Sonic?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2013)

I really hope we'll be getting character reveals as regularly as lately from now on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JVQ7KNLaKng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2013)

Based on that Sonic reveal video: it really seems that hitstun is closer to Melee than Brawl.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 1, 2013)

My boy is back 

With Lost World level in tandem


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]JVQ7KNLaKng[/YOUTUBE]



its funny that most people predicted that Toon Link and Sonic would end up removed then Nintendo reveal them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> its funny that most people predicted that Toon Link and Sonic would end up removed Nintendo reveal them.



As soon as Toonlink's blatant cross marketing happened, Sonic appearing was obvious, considering the exclusivity deal it currently has.

It's cool, I liked Sonic in Brawl. It's Snake that's not going to be appearing this time. The reveal trailer really sucked compared to Brawl's though, this marketing campaign has been really lukewarm.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2013)

FUCK YES

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> As soon as Toonlink's blatant cross marketing happened, Sonic appearing was obvious, considering the exclusivity deal it currently has.
> 
> It's cool, I liked Sonic in Brawl. It's Snake that's not going to be appearing this time. *The reveal trailer really sucked compared to Brawl's though*, this marketing campaign has been really lukewarm.



that's because he is a returning character ,the newcomers are the one getting the videos similar to Megaman and Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 1, 2013)

I love how much faster this game is now.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 1, 2013)

Now if only Snake can come back ... from the dead.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome back, Sonic 

I just need Zelda back now, and pretty much all of my favourites are in!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Welcome back, Sonic
> 
> I just need Zelda back now, and pretty much all of my favourites are in!



I wish I was as easily pleased as you =0

Also: confirming Sonic before Yoshi, Zelda(/Sheik), Captain Falcon, Jigglypuff, Marth (etc.) is actually quite rediculous, lol.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]JVQ7KNLaKng[/YOUTUBE]


Fuck yes. 


Linkofone said:


> Now if only Snake can come back ... from the dead.



With Hayter's voice.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2013)

As others are pointing out, they're pretty much revealing characters at the same times as their new games


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 1, 2013)

Plumber vs Blue Blur vs Blue Bomber

Fuck yes. Now who else is missing from this fantasy match up?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2013)

DAT LOST WORLD PROMOTION!

GET HYPE! GET SO HYPE


----------



## Bioness (Oct 1, 2013)

Good news for Sonic, I still won't use him though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2013)

Snake Swapped with a Belmont?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 1, 2013)

MGS 5 Big Boss? 

:33


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 1, 2013)

If Kojima still wants in I don't see why not. :33


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 1, 2013)

That would honestly be radical. I don't see why Kojima wouldn't want to do it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Shirker said:


> DAT LOST WORLD PROMOTION!
> 
> GET HYPE! GET SO HYPE



it is not weird that they used Sonic Heroes theme instead of Sonic Lost World?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 1, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> MGS 5 Big Boss?
> 
> :33


wont happen unless he was in a game on a nintendo system.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is not weird that they used Sonic Heroes theme instead of Sonic Lost World?



Not really, they used recognizable, fan favorite songs.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> wont happen unless he was in a game on a nintendo system.



Big Boss appeared on Metal gear on the NES and MGS3 3DS.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 1, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> wont happen unless he was in a game on a nintendo system.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Big Boss appeared on Metal gear on the NES and MGS3 3DS.



Yep thaat pretty much answered it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Plumber vs Blue Blur vs Blue Bomber
> 
> Fuck yes. Now who else is missing from this fantasy match up?



Mega evo mewtwo?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 1, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Plumber vs Blue Blur vs Blue Bomber
> 
> Fuck yes. Now who else is missing from this fantasy match up?



The yellow dot muncher?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2013)

i wonder if a pokemon character will revealed near Pokemon X&Y release date.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2013)

Sonic confirmed?

Getting a WiiU.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 1, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder if a pokemon character will revealed near Pokemon X&Y release date.



I'm amazed at how quick we got a new reveal after Toon Link, so now I wouldn't be surprised if we did.



Stunna said:


> Sonic confirmed?
> 
> Getting a WiiU.



Nintendo: Just as planned.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2013)

I sold my soul for an anthropomorphic supersonic hedgehog.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm still not getting a WiiU. Not yet 

Not enough cash on my part, and not enough games I'm interested in.

The ones I do want have 3DS variants (Sonic Lost World, and this game).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 1, 2013)

Theres actually a lot of games on Wii U right now that i legitimately want. Now i just need the money to pay for my Zelda Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2013)

YOU SHOULD WANT MORE GAMES^


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> YOU SHOULD WANT MORE GAMES^



Dat Lost World 60fps.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 1, 2013)

Need moar F-zero games.


----------



## lacey (Oct 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I sold my soul for an anthropomorphic supersonic hedgehog.



I would too, but I have a 3DS (In which I sold my soul for Pokemon.), so I'll just make due with what's available.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2013)

Buy a WiiU anyway^

So we can play with you.

*nevermnd the fact Sonic Lost Worlds has online on the 3DS lol*


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

lol @ the people that honestly think Snake isn't going to be in this. 

You're all so naive.


----------



## lacey (Oct 1, 2013)

If Snake did show up in this game, would Hayter be doing the voice, or Keifer?


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

What are people's opinions on the likelihood of Falco being added to the roster?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> What are people's opinions on the likelihood of Falco being added to the roster?



i rather have Wolf.


----------



## Gino (Oct 1, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> If Snake did show up in this game, would Hayter be doing the voice, or *Keifer*?


........


Darth said:


> What are people's opinions on the likelihood of Falco being added to the roster?



I never had a problem with falco.


----------



## lacey (Oct 1, 2013)

*kiefer

Thought I had that spelled wrong. Couldn't be arsed to look it up though. 

I like Falco and Wolf, but between the two, I'd rather have Wolf. Falco's similar enough to Fox, while Wolf is rather different.


----------



## Gino (Oct 1, 2013)

I didn't even notice you spelt it wrong.

Yeah dat wolf


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2013)

Gino said:


> I didn't even notice you spelt it wrong.
> 
> Yeah dat wolf



[YOUTUBE]uCTYBKFXsyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Oct 1, 2013)

I remember that song


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 2, 2013)

For some odd reason I'm not as excited for today's reveal of Sonic as I was back in October 2007...

It could be because I'm no longer as big a fan of Sonic as I was back then, or perhaps because it was plastered all over the web when I wanted news about the Nintendo Direct.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

If Snake comes back, oh boy, the brawl between the mascots.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2013)

^
Would totally like that.


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2013)

Gino said:


> I didn't even notice you spelt it wrong.



I thought that was why you were making the sad face. M'bad.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2013)

I really think there'll be another character reveal around/on the 12th of October. 

Probably Mewtwo (X/Y).


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 2, 2013)

Falco is a way better character than Wolf. Plus he got that Melee history.

They sure are taking their sweet time stalling with Captain Falcon.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mega evo mewtwo?


Nah. 


8-Peacock-8 said:


> The yellow dot muncher?



Mario vs Megaman vs Sonic vs Pac-man. Fuck yes. 

or 

Mario vs Megaman vs Sonic vs Big Boss(Hayter voiced).....vs Pac-man. Oh fuck yeah.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> They sure are taking their sweet time stalling with Captain Falcon.



The most hilarious, scumbaggiest thing would be if he never gets announced because he has no games coming out


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2013)

Nah, he's returning due to the simple fact that he's part of the original 12. Being from a (relatively) hilariously unpopular game franchise hasn't stopped them from putting him in before, so I don't see why they'd choose now to remove him. It'll be fine.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2013)

Captain Falcon can't be cut; he has become a Smash icon.

Falcon Punch/Knee of Justice>the majority of rest of the game (popularity wise).

/possibledenial


----------



## Naruto (Oct 2, 2013)

You can't have Smash without Falcon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2013)

People think Snake will stay and Captain Falcon will be cut.

What the fuck.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cutting Captain Falcon is an insult to people who have been with the series since the 64.

You can't have a TRUE Smash without the original 12. Also, fuck the people saying Snake will stay and Cap will be gone. Seriously.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2013)

Wait who thought that they were going to cut C.Fal?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2013)

Children did. Children did.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2013)

Who's children?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> People think Snake will stay and Captain Falcon will be cut.
> 
> What the fuck.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Cutting Captain Falcon is an insult to people who have been with the series since the 64.
> 
> You can't have a TRUE Smash without the original 12. Also, fuck the people saying Snake will stay and Cap will be gone. Seriously.



Can't wait to Sacred combo those scrubs online in Smash 4

smh


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2013)

There's no way Capitan Falcon's getting cut. As far as Smash goes, he's a staple.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Who's children?



The all the idiots saying Cap wont return.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The all the idiots saying Cap wont return.



Those dern people.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been a Mario main for a while now but with the appearance of the blue bomber I may have to change that. Or maybe just start maining both of them either way it's going to be fun trying to master them both.

Does anyone know if Mario has any new move sets or are they the same as the previous smash games?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> I've been a Mario main for a while now but with the appearance of the blue bomber I may have to change that. Or maybe just start maining both of them either way it's going to be fun trying to master them both.
> 
> Does anyone know if Mario has any new move sets or are they the same as the previous smash games?



They are currently the same. However, he might get changes.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

Mega Charizard X  another Pokemon candidate...


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep yep yep


----------



## Gino (Oct 2, 2013)

Captain goddamned falcon ain't going no where.


----------



## Darth (Oct 2, 2013)

Why main Mario when u can main Luigi? 

In all seriousness tho im looking forward to the returns of Marth and Metaknight. And the fan favofite R.O.B. of course


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Why main Mario when u can main Luigi?
> 
> In all seriousness tho im looking forward to the returns of Marth and Metaknight. And the fan favofite R.O.B. of course



Ever since the first smash bros. I've been trying to find my character. My very first was pikachu and I kept getting thrashed with him. Tried other characters and all but Mario just stuck with me until I just started getting really good with him gave my friends a run for their money. And from there I just kept on using him up until part 2 then on to brawl .

Now I think it maybe time to start anew again but with another fav. char. of mine. The Blue Bomber himself. Of course keeping the badass plumber as a secondary main.


----------



## J. Fooly (Oct 2, 2013)

Sonic was confirmed and no one is talking about him? 

EDIT: Lol, nevermind, I'm the one who's late.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2013)

They should give me back Mr. G & W.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 3, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Cutting Captain Falcon is an insult to people who have been with the series since the 64.
> 
> You can't have a TRUE Smash without the original 12. Also, fuck the people saying Snake will stay and Cap will be gone. Seriously.



I wonder why we have yet to see Yoshi...

As far as I know, Yoshi's NEW Island doesn't have a release date announced and Yarn Yoshi has been seen all but once.

Seem like a long time for delaying Yoshi.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 3, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I wonder why we have yet to see Yoshi...
> 
> As far as I know, Yoshi's NEW Island doesn't have a release date announced and Yarn Yoshi has been seen all but once.
> 
> Seem like a long time for delaying Yoshi.



Possibilities:

1. He hasn't been even modeled yet.

2. Redesigning him.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Nah, he's returning due to the simple fact that he's part of the original 12. Being from a (relatively) hilariously unpopular game franchise hasn't stopped them from putting him in before, so I don't see why they'd choose now to remove him. It'll be fine.



This, he ascends his bad selling and low game count franchise.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Why main Mario when u can main Luigi?
> 
> In all seriousness tho im looking forward to the returns of Marth and Metaknight. And the fan favofite R.O.B. of course



Luigi is my second main.

[YOUTUBE]CwDngBhmQXY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]l9eeX2Lx1pE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qkd_7QX4nRc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]MJZwjYv3sfk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]m6PxRwgjzZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Oct 3, 2013)

Luigi is everyone's second main.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2013)

^

That's cool as shit, yo.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome pic. The mighty 3.


----------



## lacey (Oct 4, 2013)

That's friggin awesome. 

Sonic's my boy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

Mario is the better one ,he have the better games.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 4, 2013)

Definitely Sonic


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 4, 2013)

That's not even Sonic's final form.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mega Man>Mario>Sonic


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2013)

Sanic will stomp your shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 4, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Sonic>Mega Man>Mario



Fixed.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 4, 2013)

Mario is the mr.video game so he wins , today only furfags like Sonic.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Mario is the mr.video game so he wins , today only furfags like Sonic.



"Furfag" is a proper noun. Capitalize it, chode, or I will get into my full-body Wile E. Coyote suit and find you.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 4, 2013)

So ... anyways ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Where da vixens at?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Where da vixens at?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

Mario>Sonic>Megaman

We'll settle this online in 2014


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Needs more villains too.

Svet and Alex yo.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 4, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Mario is the mr.video game so he wins , today only furfags like Sonic.


lel                     .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yellow Devil Vs. Ridley - 2014


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 4, 2013)

Mario > Mega Man > Sonic

Mario's the king of video games

Mega Man's games are solid

Sonic is the odd man out here.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 4, 2013)

Methinks Sonic will wreck them both in this game 

...But if Super Adapter Mega Man is in, then maybe I'll concede


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 4, 2013)

Guess it all depends on the skill of the player who main them. So looking forward to seeing them fight. 2014 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Saru (Oct 4, 2013)

Sonic is confirmed?

heck yes 

here's hoping for a move update.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Mega Man's games are solid



So solid, they stopped making them.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 5, 2013)

I put blame on Capcom for that.


----------



## Gino (Oct 5, 2013)

All three are equal in mah eyes.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 5, 2013)

Here I am still hoping for another F-Zero game.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Here I am still hoping for another F-Zero game.



Consider the Wipeout series.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 5, 2013)

Shirker said:


> So solid, they stopped making them.



well nobody was buying them


----------



## -JT- (Oct 5, 2013)

Even though Sonic's games have been making a comeback recently, I'm still not overly fond of them. I really miss the Sonic Adventure days...


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> Guess it all depends on the skill of the player who main them. So looking forward to seeing them fight. 2014 can't come soon enough.



Unless of course they fuck up the balancing as badly as they did with Brawl.

Pick Metaknight or Snake and get PRIORITY ON EVERY MOVE + INFINITE RECOVERY AND NO BAD MATCHUPS!

Yeah nothx. I wouldnt mind if the character roster was smaller than brawls if they focused on properly balancing them.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I really miss the Sonic Adventure days...



Sonic 3/Sonic & Knuckles steamroll


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Unless of course they fuck up the balancing as badly as they did with Brawl.
> 
> Pick Metaknight or Snake and get PRIORITY ON EVERY MOVE + INFINITE RECOVERY AND NO BAD MATCHUPS!
> 
> Yeah nothx. I wouldnt mind if the character roster was smaller than brawls if they focused on properly balancing them.



I'm sure there'll be another Brawl Plus to make up for it if it's not balanced.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Mega Man>Mario>Sonic



Well now Peacock
did you know that?

we have a problem here.









































































megaman x is a maverick hunter who have traveled through time to--

terminate us.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 6, 2013)

Hmm ... discussed about this game all day today ... didn't get anything out of it. :/


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 7, 2013)

New LAKERS!!! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

Guess Mewtwo's our next confirmation. 

Weird how they brought back a melee character that they took out from Brawl. Guess it's thanks to the new Mewtwo in X/Y.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Totally legit pics right? 

Also, it's not that odd. X and Y needs a rep and Mewtwo was essentially the poster boy for Mega evolutions.


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh well. The fans can dream. 

Not that I give a darn about Mewtwo though lol.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 7, 2013)

**


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Totally legit pics right?
> 
> Also, it's not that odd. X and Y needs a rep and Mewtwo was essentially the poster boy for Mega evolutions.



if this is true i hope he have both X&Y forms as his Final Smash.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 7, 2013)

The thing is, that Mewtwo pic looks really old like similar to the Melee style.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> The thing is, that Mewtwo pic looks really old like similar to the Melee style.



Yep. It's totally real.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 7, 2013)

Fo Reels?


----------



## lacey (Oct 7, 2013)

....I kind of hope that's legit.

Okay it better fucking be legit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 7, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> ....I kind of hope that's legit.
> 
> Okay it better fucking be legit.



Hopefully it will be this friday.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 7, 2013)

Need more scans and screencaps.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh god yes plz.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 8, 2013)

It's happening


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 10, 2013)

Get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

Link looks so good in this game.


----------



## Darth (Oct 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Link looks so good in this game.



I read "Link" as "Lin" and got way too excited for a minute there.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> I read "Link" as "Lin" and got way too excited for a minute there.



Tiny feet are tiny.


----------



## lacey (Oct 10, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Get ready for tomorrow.



I would love to say my body's ready, but it probably isn't.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

Mewtwo no longer mains for me.


----------



## lacey (Oct 11, 2013)

Mewtwo was never my main. In Melee, it was Pikachu and Fox. In Brawl, it was Lucario, Fox, and Sonic, in that order. 

Hilariously enough, after playing Brawl for a while with Lucario, I was somehow able to play with Mewtwo in Melee a lot better than I could before.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

That's because lucario's got the same playstyle but he's got way less momentum/throwing tactics.

He's just as slow but heavier. They also both have excessive animations.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 11, 2013)

I tried to main Lucario but I'm just naturally better with a fast character...Didn't quite do it for me. Still like him for Solo games tho. Hope he comes back along with


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 11, 2013)

Mewtwo was just my troll character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mewtwo is really Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

^that's why she's my main


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 11, 2013)

**


----------



## -JT- (Oct 11, 2013)

........ ..


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Mewtwo is really Wii Fit Trainer.



Master of disguise.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2013)

Y'know, I was so hyped about Sonic making it in, that until a couple days ago, I completely forgot Wii Fit Trainer was in this.


Shame on me.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 11, 2013)

Surprised Peach isn't in there touching her up, as has become customary for her


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^that's why she's my main


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tgWH-qXpv8[/youtube]

Smash Bros Documentary Directly To You.
Must watch.For 4 hours.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 12, 2013)

Must have more WFT.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

I really expected a Pok?mon playable character reveal today 

Might still happen though.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 12, 2013)

^maybe there might still be one? 

Btw did any of y'all went to the midnight launch of X and Y?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 12, 2013)

Couldn't. 

But i finally have the money to get my WiiU finally.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I really expected a Pok?mon playable character reveal today
> 
> Might still happen though.



but its saturday.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 12, 2013)

I just went to Gamefaqs and saw an old thread where people think they can beat a freaking chimp (Diddy Kong) in a fist fight. 

But then again, they also think they can beat Mario in a fist fight also.  (Yep. You can totally take a guy who can shatter bricks with a casual punch. )

Love dem old Brawl threads.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> but its saturday.



I thought that maybe Pok?mon X/Y's release>the day of the week.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah. I'm actually surprised Sakurai didn't pull any sneaky shit like that.

*shrugs*, there's always Monday.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 13, 2013)

That midnight launch was so horribu for me.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 13, 2013)

Mewtwo confirmed.






For Project M


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm impressed. They managed to make him look useful.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2013)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoping for more news.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2013)

I read this in an interview with Tales of Series Producer Hideo Baba during New York Comic Con 2013:



> It'll be up to Nintendo whether they want to include Tales characters in Smash Bros.



Please make it happen Sakurai. That would be really amazing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 14, 2013)

The pic of the day is either an adventure mode level or a scrolling Mario level.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 14, 2013)

> It'll be up to Nintendo whether they want to include Tales characters in Smash Bros.



Lloyd and Kratos please, I'll settle for Emil in Ratatosk mode for his final smash too.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Lloyd and Kratos please, I'll settle for Emil in Ratatosk mode for his final smash too.



Any Tales of character other than Lloyd, Kratos or Luke is a stretch as I see it.

Though Yggrasil would also be beast.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 14, 2013)

What about the protag from the first Tales game on SNES/Super Famicom?

He'd actually be a likely choice.

Honestly though, i think we'll end up having Pac-Man.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

NO FUCK PUCKMAN


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> What about the protag from the first Tales game on SNES/Super Famicom?
> 
> He'd actually be a likely choice.
> 
> Honestly though, i think we'll end up having Pac-Man.



I see your point. I'd say that Lloyd, Kratos and Luke are more iconic, but I guess that's debatable.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Any Tales of character other than Lloyd, Kratos or Luke is a stretch as I see it.
> 
> Though Yggrasil would also be beast.


We talking chibi Mithos excluding the incubator or his adult form?

The good thing is that at least the final smashes have already been thought up for them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]PE2uNWCgfDU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]l3b6P0SfhQo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ozLabnCdVQc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FWjYfBLQB9M[/YOUTUBE]



Speaking of Luke I need a 3DS to play Tales of Abyss. Fuck too many games I need to play on the DS and the 3DS is piling up now too. 




8-Peacock-8 said:


> What about the protag from the first Tales game on SNES/Super Famicom?
> 
> He'd actually be a likely choice.
> 
> Honestly though, i think we'll end up having Pac-Man.


True.

Mario vs Sonic vs Megaman vs Pac-man

Sounds good to me. 


St NightRazr said:


> NO FUCK PUCKMAN



Pac-man > you


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> What about the protag from the first Tales game on SNES/Super Famicom?
> 
> He'd actually be a likely choice.
> 
> Honestly though, *i think we'll end up having Pac-Man.*



oh god no!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> We talking chibi Mithos excluding the incubator or his adult form?
> 
> The good thing is that at least the final smashes have already been thought up for them.
> 
> ...



Adult form 

And yeah, that's true.

I would be quite disappointed if we got Pac-man instead of a Tales of character (certainly at least at first; it might warm up to me). But I guess Pac-Man _does_ make sense, as it's one of THE gaming icons.

I'd *really* like a Tales of character though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh god no!


 

Implying it will even be bad. (it would actually be kind of awesome because then we will have four of the most iconic video game mascots of all time in the same game) The fact that Ghostly Adventures gave him a lot of moves to differentiate himself from everyone else. (He can turn into a freaking super ball)


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Implying it will even be bad. (it would actually be kind of awesome because then we will have four of the most iconic video game mascots of all time in the same game) The fact that Ghostly Adventures gave him a lot of moves to differentiate himself from everyone else. (He can turn into a freaking super ball)



He still isn't Lloyd


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Adult form
> 
> And yeah, that's true.
> 
> ...


As would I my friend as would I. 


8-Peacock-8 said:


> Implying it will even be bad. (it would actually be kind of awesome because then we will have four of the most iconic video game mascots of all time in the same game) The fact that Ghostly Adventures gave him a lot of moves to differentiate himself from everyone else. (He can turn into a freaking super ball)



Final Smash, becomes Super Pac-man and has the ability to eat other players.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 16, 2013)

It needs more characters from series like Fire Emblem & Earthbound; less of the mainstream ones like yet another version of Mario/Link or whichever Pokemon.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Not bad..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 16, 2013)

TTGL said:


> *It needs more characters from series like Fire Emblem & Earthbound; less of the mainstream ones like yet another version of Mario/Link or whichever Pokemon*.




fuck no!


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> fuck no!



I feel like this is a spoiler to a show I may or may not watch in the near future so..

please spoiler tag it.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 16, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> fuck no!



Yes! Mario, Zelda & Pokemon aren't interesting, and the game just consists mostly of characters from them. Paper Mario or Super Mario RPG would be different.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are Mario games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 16, 2013)

TTGL said:


> Yes! Mario, Zelda & Pokemon aren't interesting, and the game just consists mostly of characters from them. Paper Mario or Super Mario RPG would be different.



those are Nintendo best franchises ,those are the ones that are popular, sell games and systems.No one cares about the Mother series but a tiny minority and Fire Emblem recently just doing good but any character from it need to be different than the typical blue haired swordsmen.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 17, 2013)

Just because they are popular doesn't make them the best (which they aren't)


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2013)

It does, however, justify the reletively high amount of representatives from those games, as well as the possibility of more of them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 17, 2013)

TTGL said:


> Just because they are popular doesn't make them the best (which they aren't)



they actually are the best.


now peach grabbing Fox.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 17, 2013)

Peach be chokin a bitch.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 17, 2013)

Peach just won't stop 

Next will be a picture of her raping Bowser.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

Why does peach have jaggies? Kirby doesnt

Is Sakurai just making these character models recently?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 17, 2013)

Is Peach going to have to choke a bitch?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> I feel like this is a spoiler to a show I may or may not watch in the near future so..
> 
> please spoiler tag it.


Bruh, statute of limitations on spoilers


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2013)

How many foxes does one have to choke to become top tier in this series?

It's funny 'cause of Melee's metagame years back and Peach's tier placement in Brawl


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 18, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> they actually are the best.


They stopped being good years ago, and their better sub-franchises they let die. Infact I'd go as far to say that Pokemon was never good.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2013)

That was a stupid thing you said just now, and I don't even like the Pokemans. 

Speaking of which, Sakurai has a little treat for you'se guys.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2013)

What the fuck is that thing? Some new Pokemon?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

For a second I thought Xerneas was playable.

I've got mixed feelings about that not being the case, lol. It's for the best that it's not true (for now) though (as there are better Pok?mon candidates for being playable characters).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the fuck is that thing? Some new Pokemon?



 Flagship Pokemon for X


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the fuck is that thing? Some new Pokemon?


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Xerneas. <3


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 18, 2013)

Pikachu not giving a fuck.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the fuck is that thing? Some new Pokemon?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 18, 2013)

lol. 

Also ...

Are all the Jinx sigs and avatars coming from the same video or something?


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Are all the Jinx sigs and avatars coming from the same video or something?



Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 19, 2013)

^ Cool. I enjoy it.
-----------------------------------------

Can't wait until next reveal.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 19, 2013)

It also needs K. Rool (expecially his Kaptain form) and a Giygas stage.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

This game's looking really great on the Wii U.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 23, 2013)

> Another shot of Ferox Arena

> No shots of Chrom yet


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2013)

Apparently Pikachu is a growth on Mega Man's back.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 23, 2013)

The Pika Pika virus?


----------



## -JT- (Oct 23, 2013)

where is my new character reveal?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2013)

-JT- said:


> where is my new character reveal?



Possibly next week? (Pac-Man?)


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 26, 2013)

Or Monday Wonder Red since that will be the 101th update


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 26, 2013)

What would be Pac-Man's final smash? Turn everyone blue?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> What would be Pac-Man's final smash? Turn everyone blue?



That'd be pretty cool, actually.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> What would be Pac-Man's final smash? Turn everyone blue?



Then he fucking eats them whole. 


Mishudo said:


> Or Monday Wonder Red since that will be the 101th update



I would be so happy if this happens.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2013)

It would be cool if Pac-Man's final smash turned the stage into his game's maze, the other characters turn into blue ghosts, and they have to try and escape him as he speeds after them.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2013)

fuck pac man

gimme lloyd irving

FALCON'S CRESSSSSSSSST


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> fuck pac man
> 
> gimme lloyd irving
> 
> FALCON'S CRESSSSSSSSST



BEAST! TIGER BLADE!

Lloyd would be so glorious in Smash.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That'd be pretty cool, actually.



Maybe. 



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Then he fucking eats them whole.



Why not? 



Scizor said:


> BEAST! TIGER BLADE!
> 
> Lloyd would be so glorious in Smash.



Its possible.

Lloyd is already in Super Smash Flash 2 ... it seems that Sakurai already know of it and most of Megaman's moves in the trailer was the exact moves that Megaman in Super Smash flash was already using.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 27, 2013)

Please stop talking about Lloyd, guys. It's gonna make it hurt even worse when it's revealed that Pac makes it in.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

I really hope Pacman isnt in


----------



## lacey (Oct 27, 2013)

No Pacman please.


----------



## Monna (Oct 27, 2013)

Too bad Pac-Man is a video game icon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Too bad smash isnt his fucking ground


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Too bad smash isnt his fucking ground



it's a good thing he actually has moves that allow him to be a decent character. lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Too bad smash isnt his fucking ground



He's a cartoonish gaming icon, it's more his ground than it ever was for Snake.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2013)

I would kill for Lloyd to be in over Pac-Man, but the reality is it isn't very likely...and Pac Man's new game is released next week for the Wii U...so we'll see


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2013)

Kirby>Pacman
Snake>Fox


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Kirby>Pacman
> Snake>Fox



what would kirby get from absorbing pacman?
the ability to do dots and lumps of cocaine nonstop?

come now
we all know pacman was sniffing piles of coke laced with LSD in that maze and the ghosts were really cops

like when he gets a super lump the cop ghosts run away because they cant taze him bro


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2013)

Isnt pacman an Eye theif?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2013)

dunno
i thought they were piles of cocaine ala scarface
*pacman gets to a big pile*
U WANNA PLAY ROUGH?!


----------



## Ninian (Oct 28, 2013)

There's still no actually title for this game is there...?​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2013)

Varrah said:


> There's still no actually title for this game is there...?​



What you see is what you get. Smash Bros.

Yeah, I think it's dumb too.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 28, 2013)

*checks for character reveal*

*leaves*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 28, 2013)

LSD Dream Emulator for Smash?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2013)

Luigi's Negative Zone


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FIOn0NiuRw[/youtube]


----------



## Ninian (Oct 28, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What you see is what you get. Smash Bros.
> 
> Yeah, I think it's dumb too.





what.... 








since it's Smash though.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What you see is what you get. Smash Bros.



Tut tut.

Super Smash Bros for WiiU
&
Super Smash Bros for 3DS

Don't mislead.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh-BEKM-jRc[/YOUTUBE]

So awesome <3


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 30, 2013)

So.....anyone else hoping for a Halloween reveal for Luigi's Mansion stage and a character?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

when is the reveal?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> when is the reveal?



next character reveal should be sometime next week. Thurs/Friday most likely.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 31, 2013)

So, can you change between male and female WFT or is the male WFT an assist trophy?


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

It's most probably an assist trophy. 

female wii fit trainer has become too iconic for you to be able to switch.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 31, 2013)

I dunno, I'd have thought it was a costume change  

If it is, then Villager probably has one too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 31, 2013)

Why exactly would the Male Trainer be an assist that jumps around?

It's obviously a costume.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 31, 2013)

Can anyone post the tweet accompanying the image?

That might provide some insight.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 31, 2013)

First clone character!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> First clone character!



Toon Link.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 31, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Can anyone post the tweet accompanying the image?
> 
> That might provide some insight.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2013)

THAT DOESN'T TELL ME ANYTHING, SAKU! 

I'm hoping that's actually a character. This might mean we're finally getting the coveted alternate costumes!


----------



## Scizor (Nov 1, 2013)

Shirker said:


> THAT DOESN'T TELL ME ANYTHING, SAKU!
> 
> I'm hoping that's actually a character. *This might mean we're finally getting the coveted alternate costumes! *



All of my money^2


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2013)

We ARE gettign costumes. WARIO YOU'RE NOT FUCKING SPECIAL ANYMORE!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## -JT- (Nov 1, 2013)

^ OMG YES


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 1, 2013)

Raichu for Smash 4 alt. skin?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2013)

Lucina as Chrom's Alt skin?


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 2, 2013)

Older Post by me from over a year ago!

Here are some ideas for second models:

Bowser: Dry Bowser


Captain Falcon: Without helmet


Ganondorf: Phantom Ganon


Donkey Kong: Mini Donkey Kong


Ike: New and old



Jigglypuff: Wigglytuff


Pikachu: Raichu


Meta Knight: Ultra Knight


King Dedede: With mask


Marth: DLC Marth


Olimar: Louie or the president


Peach: Rosalia (if not as a new character)


Pit: Multiplayer character


Pok?mon Trainer: Female Pok?mon Trainer


Character like, Samus, Mario or Link just have too many options


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2013)

Moar costumes! 

Mario:  and 
Luigi: 
Peach: , , and 
Yoshi: 
Link: 
Toon Link: 
Samus: 
Pokemon Trainer: 
Mega Man: 
Sonic:


----------



## -JT- (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm sure the Zelda characters, minus Toon Link of course, would be able to have their alternate depictions, such as how they appeared in OoT, TP, and Skyward Sword.

Toon Link would probably get stuff like his PJs though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow. A lot of people started talking about Pac-Man in smash recently. lol

And people are still trying to use "not having special treatment" as an anti Namco rep argument. 

Either way, Pacster is probably going to get shown at E3 *if* he's added.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2013)

Brawl had both Sonic and Snake as the amazing cameos of the game, this one has Megaman so far but we need another one big gaming icon for that big novelty factor.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

Haven't came here in a while ... anything new fellows?

:3


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 4, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Haven't came here in a while ... anything new fellows?
> 
> :3



A new item. Olimar's ship from Pikmin 2.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 4, 2013)

I hope it will drop down at a random moment. Chaos is so much fun


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 4, 2013)

It will explode and RIdley will fly out! RIDLEY CONFIRMED!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2013)

LLOYD IRVING
Y U NO CONFIRmED


----------



## Scizor (Nov 4, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> LLOYD IRVING
> Y U NO CONFIRmED



I've decided to deny reasonable doubt and just say that Lloyd will be in Sm4sh.

My hope has turned into bias and I like it.


----------



## G (Nov 4, 2013)

This game needs more fanservice


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

Ships huh? Sounds like moar chaos fuel. :33


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2013)

If that's an item, then what the hell is Olly's Final Smash gonna be?

Heh, what if the Pikmin ambush the rest of the characters and harvest their corpses for pellets which Olimar can eat for health?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 4, 2013)

Shirker said:


> If that's an item, then what the hell is Olly's Final Smash gonna be?
> 
> Heh, what if the Pikmin ambush the rest of the characters and harvest their corpses for pellets which Olimar can eat for health?



You know Olimar has another ship right? 



Axl Low said:


> LLOYD IRVING
> Y U NO CONFIRmED



Pac-Man ate him.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> You know Olimar has another ship right?



I was speaking more on the functionality, as it strikes me as a bit redundant to have an item that essentially does the same thing as Olimar's Final Smash. Though, now I feel sheepish. I payed absolutely no attention to the ship designs in Pikmin 1 and 2, so I didn't know he had more than one. 

So, judging from the number of seats, is the ship in the Smashbros pic from 2 and the one you posted from 1?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok. So the ship is a bomb that is shaped like a Pikmin ship for no reason......i just remembered about THE FUCKING FLYING GYROID! So it's a bomb that randomly appears as an object from franchises represented in Smash.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2013)

Some interesting commentary from Sakurai regarding today's pic.

There's a chance that Link's meteor smash might get removed.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Some interesting commentary from Sakurai regarding today's pic.
> 
> There's a chance that Link's meteor smash might get removed.



Could you post his message, please?


----------



## G (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2013)

Lol@Link being overpowered in any way in Smash Bros.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 6, 2013)

Needs more K. Rool and Maxwell


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 6, 2013)

Link is a solid character but he is no way overpowered.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 6, 2013)

Where's my Zelda reveal? 

Where are my brand new character reveals?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Where's my Zelda reveal?
> 
> Where are my brand new character reveals?



Wait till E3.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 6, 2013)

The lack of more reveal is making me anxious.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2013)

The roster is complete. These are all the characters that are gonna be in the game.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 6, 2013)

You monster


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2013)

The game is now FTP.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2013)

Future potential characters and stages to be released via DLC and microtransactions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 6, 2013)

DLC Majora's mask link, his final smash is ogre mask


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 6, 2013)

I got Mario and Kirby, who else is there to be in?

Well... Marth...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 7, 2013)

Jesus Christ, Peach just wont fucking _*stop*_


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2013)

MARTH!!!! =DDDD

He's looking good as always


----------



## -JT- (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm satisfied ... For now 

lol at Peach  She's becoming such a whore


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

The wrong Marth is in this game. Sigh...


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The wrong Marth is in this game. Sigh...



WFT apparently can change gender, so I wouldn't give up hope on appearance changes as costume changes for other characters (Marth) just yet.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 7, 2013)

Now we need Lyn (she was an assist in Brawl, she needs to be a full character)


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2013)

TTGL said:


> Now we need Lyn (she was an assist in Brawl, she needs to be a full character)



Though I'd like her as a PC, there are better candidates from FE(: Awakening).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Poor Lucina tho. Her chances are gone with this Marth..


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Poor Lucina tho. Her chances are gone with this Marth..



Again, she too might be an alt. costume for Marth.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 7, 2013)

I want Panne/Tiki or My Unit too.

Lucina can be a costume switch


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Again, she too might be an alt. costume for Marth.



I get that Scizor but I wanted Marth to be replace all together. I know he is well known but come on. We have a new Marth and a new main game which is the most sold FE


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 7, 2013)

No I like Marth


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I get that Scizor but I wanted Marth to be replace all together. I know he is well known but come on. We have a new Marth and a new main game which is the most sold FE



I understand that, but I can imagine that quite some people (including myself) wouldn't like that. 

Making her an alt. costume (if anything) seems like the best solution (i.e the solution that would make most people happy).


----------



## G (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm okay with this, I don't know shit about FE in general anyway


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

who said I don't like Marth? Lucina carries his legacy. Best chance to move on from him.  Marth is not Kirby or Mario or Fox. FE has a huge roster of heroes.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 7, 2013)

Lucina doesn't carry anything, she took his name and has his sword, that is all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Lucina doesn't carry anything, she took his name and has his sword, that is all.



oh? did we play different games? She is not the daughter of Chrom? the descendant of the Hero-King, Marth........ So yeah. She just took his name and his sword.  someone kill that woman.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh? did we play different games? She is not the daughter of Chrom? the descendant of the Hero-King, Marth........ So yeah. She just took his name and his sword.  someone kill that woman.



Lucina is the princess Marth tries to be


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Get a grip, you slut.



she has a grip on a dick

all of them


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Lucina is the princess Marth tries to be


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

OH SHIT AXL STARTING FIRES


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Another thing, How can any other character for FE becomes the face of the franchise when Nintendo do not give those a chance? 

FE:Awakening Marth [Lucina] is good for business. 

Like I said before Marth is not in the same position like Kirby or Mario or Fox for their series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Another thing, How can any other character for FE becomes the face of the franchises when Nintendo do not give those a chance?



Because Nintendo doesn't want to? This is the king of comfort zones we're talking about and Marth has represented the series twice in Smash Bros now.

He's not going anywhere.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What's with Peach's cock hungry vibe in this Smash Bros? Get a grip, you slut.



It's not just cock. There was also that picture of her trying to get a peek down WFT's shorts


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2013)

This is all fine and dandy but can I get my Castlevania representative already, Sakurai?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because Nintendo doesn't want to? This is the king of comfort zones we're talking about and Marth has represented the series twice in Smash Bros now.
> 
> He's not going anywhere.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

Lloyd needs to be in
FALCON CREST BEST FS EVER


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 7, 2013)

Very excited that Marth is in. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

the girl in your sig is happeh


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2013)

Marth's in? Huh, that's cool.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 7, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> the girl in your sig is happeh



She is happy indeed.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

who is she? D:


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 7, 2013)

Sona Buvelle. 

-------------------------------------

I think we need more characters with Blue hair.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I think we need more characters with Blue hair.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sanji (Nov 7, 2013)

My main 

So is Chrom out of the picture now?


----------



## hehey (Nov 7, 2013)

Especially in Japan, Marth is the face of the Fire Emblem Franchise, to think he would be replaced by a pretender (literally) is ludicrous.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> My main
> 
> So is Chrom out of the picture now?



Not necessarily.

FE has had 2 representatives since the franchise was introduced to SSB with Melee. And since Awakening was the latest iteration....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

hehey said:


> Especially in Japan, Marth is the face of the Fire Emblem Franchise, to think he would be replaced by a pretender (literally) is ludicrous.



The face? probably the most popular character of the series. without him FE can move on any day.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2013)

Speak of the devil and he appears. I said I got everyone I wanted except for Marth and guess what, Marth is announced the next day.

Must be psychic.


On that effort:



Malvingt2 said:


> who said I don't like Marth? Lucina carries his legacy. Best chance to move on from him.  Marth is not Kirby or Mario or Fox. FE has a huge roster of heroes.





Malvingt2 said:


> Another thing, How can any other character for FE becomes the face of the franchise when Nintendo do not give those a chance?
> 
> FE:Awakening Marth [Lucina] is good for business.
> 
> Like I said before Marth is not in the same position like Kirby or Mario or Fox for their series.






Malvingt2 said:


> The face? probably the most popular character of the series. without him FE can move on any day.





Okay buddy. Here's the jist: Like it or not, Marth _IS_ the face of Fire Emblem, being the main character for the first two games in the series (and subsequent remakes) as well as being the name associated the most of with the series.

The fact they had Lucina pose as Marth means more towards Marth's legacy and importance to the franchise far more than the new face of the season like Roy and Ike were before her. After Awakening, Lucina will no longer be relevant to the franchise for anything except her role in said game.

- To wit - If you've played the game, Lucina's presence was greatly side-stepped by her father Chrom and the Avatar (My Unit), especially the avatar which ended up being the key player in the game - the customizable character meant to bring the player into the game had more story relevance than the time-traveling daughter from the future who pretty much ended up being used for a few scenes after her reveal and trying to gather the other future kids.

Marth is to Fire Emblem as Mario is to Mario, Kirby to Kirby, Link to Zelda, etc.

As dynamic as Lucina would be, not much being a Marth clone, she's still not as important as Marth, whose presence in Smash bros brought Fire Emblem out of Japan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Speak of the devil and he appears. I said I got everyone I wanted except for Marth and guess what, Marth is announced the next day.
> 
> Must be psychic.
> 
> ...



You didn't have to quote all my comments.. I do have a problem with this election. 

and to the bold part.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2013)

Just telling you the truth. Marth is the series' figurehead, there's no reason he shouldn't be in.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, Marth's basically in the game for the same reasons Pikachu and (most likely) Jigglypuff/Purin are gonna be in the game.

It's bullshit, but that's how it is.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 7, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> who is she? D:



Sona from League of Legends

Here official art.


Her in game model.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> You didn't have to quote all my comments.. I do have a problem with this election.
> 
> and to the bold part.



I don't see what's hard to grasp here. He's been the main FE representation in Melee and in Brawl while the secondary FE character is usually a Lord from a different game. Why the fuck would that change all of a sudden? Seems to me that you's mad 'cause Sakurai is not masturbating Awakening. 

And Sakurai is not following any pattern here, just because Awakening was the last game to come out, doesn't mean it's going to be in that style. Sakurai does whatever the fuck he pleases which is why we have Other M Samus when Prime/Super Metroid are by far more favorable iterations of her character and why Link is using his Twilight Princess design. He could give a shit about who's more popular and what moved more copies.

There's no FE product coming soon so he's not obliged to market the FE character for the new flavor of the month game, plus the japanese webpage of Mart links to the webpage of a Japanese only Fire Emblem game. He made his choice.

In short, deal with it. You might still get an Awakening secondary character.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 8, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> She is happy indeed.




Too bad she can't express it in words.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't see what's hard to grasp here. He's been the main FE representation in Melee and in Brawl while the secondary FE character is usually a Lord from a different game. Why the fuck would that change all of a sudden? Seems to me that you's mad 'cause Sakurai is not masturbating Awakening.
> 
> And Sakurai is not following any pattern here, just because Awakening was the last game to come out, doesn't mean it's going to be in that style. Sakurai does whatever the fuck he pleases which is why we have Other M Samus when Prime/Super Metroid are by far more favorable iterations of her character and why Link is using his Twilight Princess design. He could give a shit about who's more popular and what moved more copies.
> 
> ...




+Reps for you.

I mean I get it Mal, you love Awakening. So do I in fact, Awakening is what reignited my interest in Fire Emblem - after playing the hell out of Awakening I searched and found three different titles since and played them to death.

But what's done is done. Marth is back in, he's the series' figurehead after all.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 8, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Too bad she can't express it in words.



But she can express it through her beauty. :33


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

I thought that was Miku^


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 8, 2013)

Nope. People need to learn to tell the difference between Sona and Miku.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

The Green Boobs


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2013)

Masked Marth? as a costume.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2013)

never cared about Martha but a least we have a character confirmation.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2013)

I like the Pikachu argument.. well done.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Nope. People need to learn to tell the difference between Sona and Miku.



Because the differences are clearly enormous.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

Green Boobs YO


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2013)

SING BITCH SING!

EDIT: Alright. So lets make Roy a costume for Marth.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because the differences are clearly enormous.



Eh yeah ...

if you can't tell the difference from this



and this



Then I really don't know how you do it. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OH boiiii, I hope moar new caharactars are revealed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2013)

Miku confirmed for Smash?


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 8, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Miku confirmed for Smash?



Lol ... that would be ...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 8, 2013)

Great to see Marth confirmed. My best character in Melee and he was really good in Brawl too.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 8, 2013)

Finally some Fire Emblem  

Marth is looking


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

I swear to god if we dont see Isaac/Alex or Sveta Im gonna lose my shit


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2013)

Shulk and Wonder Red deserve a spot for great justice. (One would probably be a hidden character though)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 8, 2013)

Like I said before, my squad of three is now complete. a few years back it would've been Sonic in Marth's spot and I wouldn't have given a shit if Marth returned or not but after phasing Sonic out with Marth, I'm glad Marth is back.

And while we all expected Sonic to return (and he did) I kinda hoped he wouldn't...

-----------------------------------------------------------



Linkofone said:


> But she can express it through her beauty. :33




As a man who likes women he can actually touch, I find that difficult unless there was a cosplayer expressing it for her... And then it would be more about the cosplayer herself. (And then there would be the matter of if the cosplay girl could fill the "imposing" beauty Sona has.)

I can't imagine a girl cosplaying as Sona though, not unless she was doing it because her boyfriend somehow got her to do it.



Linkofone said:


> Nope. People need to learn to tell the difference between Sona and Miku.





To be fair, there really isn't much of a difference, at least in terms of Sona's default appearance.

It mostly depends on the art style. A more anime-esque Sona would look very similar to Miku only in fancy garb and huge tracts of land (Like your sig.)

Now the characters have very different backstories, personality traits, etc. but that's not going to be usually what people will go to first.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 8, 2013)

> As a man who likes women he can actually touch, I find that difficult unless there was a cosplayer expressing it for her... And then it would be more about the cosplayer herself. (And then there would be the matter of if the cosplay girl could fill the "imposing" beauty Sona has.)



I would say that all matters on personal opinion. 

As for the similarities ... touche.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Miku confirmed for Smash?



The rage would be delicious.

My mouth waters purely from the thought.



Drunkenwhale said:


> As a man who likes women he can actually touch, I find that difficult unless there was a cosplayer expressing it for her... And then it would be more about the cosplayer herself. (And then there would be the matter of if the cosplay girl could fill the "imposing" beauty Sona has.)



You can touch a drawing, bro. Don't be so silly.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 8, 2013)

Miku for Smash would be hilarious, considering she's been in a video game for a Nintendo system before.

But then you could imagine all the butthurt weeb fans who want their favorite character from some anime because they had a licensed game once?

Oh lord...



Shirker said:


> You can touch a drawing, bro. Don't be so silly.





Lol. Touche bro, touche.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 10, 2013)

A bit dated but fun nonetheless:

[YOUTUBE]UqXorUooAfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

So I guess there's no intro video for Marth. They did one for Sonic so I was hoping they'd have one for every character, but I guess not.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, that's the vibe that Sakurai gave off when he was discussing the whole Subspace Emissary thing. If that isn't the case, then what the hell _was_ he talking about?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

What? What happened


----------



## -JT- (Nov 11, 2013)

Wait, Subspace Emissary is back? Or am I getting confused?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Wait, Subspace Emissary is back? Or am I getting confused?



Sorry, should've been clearer.

A couple months ago, Sakurai basically said in an interview that he was disppointed with Subspace Emissary because the cutscenes were spread all over the internet when he approved them in the first place as a treat for those players that actually played through it.

As a result, he said that instead of dedicating them to a game mode, he was mulling over making some amusing videos featuring the individual characters instead. What I was saying was, either that plan didn't pan out or they'll be out when the game's released. But I was kinda hoping that we'd get an introductory pre-render video for every reveal.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 11, 2013)

They'll probably be in a little video section, like the cutscenes in Brawl.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> So I guess there's no intro video for Marth. They did one for Sonic so I was hoping they'd have one for every character, but I guess not.



Third party characters will always get special videos.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 11, 2013)

Marth still look fabulous.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Sorry, should've been clearer.
> 
> A couple months ago, Sakurai basically said in an interview that he was disppointed with Subspace Emissary because the cutscenes were spread all over the internet when he approved them in the first place as a treat for those players that actually played through it.
> 
> As a result, he said that instead of dedicating them to a game mode, he was mulling over making some amusing videos featuring the individual characters instead. What I was saying was, either that plan didn't pan out or they'll be out when the game's released. But I was kinda hoping that we'd get an introductory pre-render video for every reveal.



i thought he said only the new introduced characters were getting the videos.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 11, 2013)

NEW 3DS screenshots!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> So I guess there's no intro video for Marth. They did one for Sonic so I was hoping they'd have one for every character, but I guess not.





They gave Sonic one because he's 3rd Party. It's not even anything real cinematic like the prior new character reveals, just Sonic in Smash Bros.

Why would you think they would give one to every character? We've had... Four reveals prior to Sonic and none of them had videos.

I think the more cinematic videos will go mainly to new characters.



Shirker said:


> Sorry, should've been clearer.
> 
> A couple months ago, Sakurai basically said in an interview that he was disppointed with Subspace Emissary because the cutscenes were spread all over the internet when he approved them in the first place as a treat for those players that actually played through it.
> 
> As a result, he said that instead of dedicating them to a game mode, he was mulling over making some amusing videos featuring the individual characters instead. What I was saying was, either that plan didn't pan out or they'll be out when the game's released. But I was kinda hoping that we'd get an introductory pre-render video for every reveal.





We might get one for each new fighter, but not every reveal. We've had four characters prior to Sonic and none of those characters had videos so why would you guys think they would be for every single character.

Hell, Sonic's wasn't as flashy or as cinematic as Villager/MegaMan/Wii Fit Trainer's - it looked like all it was was game footage spliced together. (because it was...) Thems the breaks of being a 3rd party veteran...


----------



## -JT- (Nov 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Sorry, should've been clearer.
> 
> A couple months ago, Sakurai basically said in an interview that he was disppointed with Subspace Emissary because the cutscenes were spread all over the internet when he approved them in the first place as a treat for those players that actually played through it.
> 
> As a result, he said that instead of dedicating them to a game mode, he was mulling over making some amusing videos featuring the individual characters instead. What I was saying was, either that plan didn't pan out or they'll be out when the game's released. But I was kinda hoping that we'd get an introductory pre-render video for every reveal.



Oh right ok, thanks for clarifying. 
Yeah, it would be awesome to get videos for everyone, but alas no...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> We might get one for each new fighter, but not every reveal. We've had four characters prior to Sonic and none of those characters had videos so why would you guys think they would be for every single character.



Well, I never said that I had expected for Marth to get one now after all this time, just that I was expecting it to happen period. Darth pointing out how Marth didn't get one just reminded me that we haven't been getting them for any of the returns when I thought we would.

Just acknowledging that my speculation ended up being wrong is all.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 12, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> NEW 3DS screenshots!



Mang, that's amaazzing mang. :amzed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2013)

3DS looks like shit. WiiU, on the other, is the shit.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 12, 2013)

Dem sword swings.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 3DS looks like shit. WiiU, on the other, is the shit.



Some epic shit going on right there.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2013)

DID ANY ONE POST THE ALT COSTUMES YET?!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2013)

PRINCESS PEACH HAS HER SHADOW QUEEN FROM THOUSAND YEAR DOOR
OH MY FUCKIGN GOD


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 13, 2013)

Let me wonder for a sec as to what you're saying: "Huh?"


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't mind him, he just had a stroke. I'm hoping he gets better soon.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

Marth range seems to be more similar to Link's range in Smash 4 
Either Link got a buff or marth got a nerf, it seems.

Also, Lloyd for Smash 4


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 13, 2013)

The Villager's _*"I'm totally going to rape you" *_face is creepy.


----------



## G (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a huge net


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

There'll be a 3DS related nintendo direct in about an hour.

There might be something Sm4sh related in it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2013)

A character trailer would be nice. Get some actual hype going on instead of fucking screens all the time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

I really hope there'll be another character reveal during the direct, but I doubt it as we've just gotten Marth.

Then again, a Pok?mon related character reveal and Captain falcon's reveal are both long overdue (i.e the character reveals that I'm most looking forward to atm).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope Sakurai confirmed air throws and everyone has a piledriver.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Let me wonder for a sec as to what you're saying: "Huh?"





Shirker said:


> Don't mind him, he just had a stroke. I'm hoping he gets better soon.













there i spoiled the alt costumes for you


YOU FUCKIN HAPPY NOW?!


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

A confirmation of Zelda/Sheik would also be very exciting and is long overdue.

Sheik just can't be cut imo.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 13, 2013)

Those costumes are for project m.

Also, the direct had no news on Smash Bros. unfortunately.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh well. It was a NOA direct anyway.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Those costumes are for project m.



damn man, you just completely ruined axl's day.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 13, 2013)

Rosalina confirmed for Smash! 3D World is actually Adventure mode!


----------



## -JT- (Nov 13, 2013)

^ I actually believed Rosalina for a split second


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd play as Rosalina, but there are plenty of Mario characters already.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 13, 2013)

We only need one more anyway. Then we'd be absolutely done with them. (Same with Zelda. Pokemon would always be changing)


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

I need my Sm4sh C. Falcon fix.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd like Zero Suit and Snake to be confirmed. And ofc I want my Zelda/Sheik fix too. 

If Link and Sheik are actually viable to play in this game, they are most definitely going to be my new mains along with Toon Link, Zero Suit, and Pikachu.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'd like Zero Suit and Snake to be confirmed. And ofc I want my Zelda/Sheik fix too.
> 
> If Link and Sheik are actually viable to play in this game, they are most definitely going to be my new mains along with Toon Link, Zero Suit, and Pikachu.



Implying TL, ZSS and Pikachu are set-in-stone high tiers 

But I'm with you man: I REALLY hope they'll at least return C. Falcon to his Melee status.

What they did to him in Brawl still hurts to this day.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Implying TL, ZSS and Pikachu are set-in-stone high tiers
> 
> But I'm with you man: I REALLY hope they'll at least return C. Falcon to his Melee status.
> 
> What they did to him in Brawl still hurts to this day.



lol nah not implying it. Pikachu was A-Tier I think in Brawl but Zero Suit and Toon Link were both C-Tiers and I still main'd them. As long as they don't blatantly suck like Ganon/Link did, I'll play them. 

I also hope that the Captain gets a much needed buff, but I really don't want him to be S-Tier like he was in Melee. That shit was ridiculous lol. The hitbox on his Justice Knee was obscene. 

Then again I main'd Sheik in Melee so I can't really say anything. xD


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, C.Falcon was boarderline cheap. A good nerfing was just what he needed, they just took it to far apparently.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol nah not implying it. Pikachu was A-Tier I think in Brawl but Zero Suit and Toon Link were both C-Tiers and I still main'd them. As long as they don't blatantly suck like Ganon/Link did, I'll play them.
> 
> I also hope that the Captain gets a much needed buff, but I really don't want him to be S-Tier like he was in Melee. That shit was ridiculous lol. The hitbox on his Justice Knee was obscene.
> 
> Then again I main'd Sheik in Melee so I can't really say anything. xD



Lol, Sheik's even worse in that department indeed.

Falcon was a well rounded character in Melee: really good, but not TOO good.



Shirker said:


> Yeah, C.Falcon was boarderline cheap. A good nerfing was just what he needed, they just took it to far apparently.



I strongly disagree: lower tiers needed a buff, Falcon didn't need a nerf. Put him next to Falco/Fox/Sheik and he's definitely NOT cheap.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Lol, Sheik's even worse in that department indeed.
> 
> Falcon was a well rounded character in Melee: really good, but not TOO good.



Sir that is bullshit. Falcon was straight up overpowered in Melee and the only people who refuse to believe that are the ones that main'd him and didn't want to admit that they were using a broken character.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sir that is bullshit. Falcon was straight up overpowered in Melee and the only people who refuse to believe that are the ones that main'd him and didn't want to admit that they were using a broken character.



Yeah, that's why Hax wins every tournament, right?

That Falcon is relatively high on the tier list doesn't make him broken. In fact, according to that logic, Falco and Fox should be straight up banned from competitive play.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Lol, Sheik's even worse in that department indeed.
> 
> Falcon was a well rounded character in Melee: really good, but not TOO good.
> 
> ...



That's why I used the qualifier boarderline. They were just as bad


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

Shirker said:


> That's why I used the qualifier boarderline. They were just as bad



The 'problem' with Melee is that there's a huge gap between higher tier characters and lower tier characters. In fighting games terms such as 'cheap' and 'broken' refer to characters or strategies that are game breaking. Falcon isn't game breaking, so he isn't cheap nor broken. He IS however better than the majority of characters as defined by potential and tournament results, but other characters (e.g fox, Falco, Sheik, Marth) are even better and the hierachy slightly changes when taking matchups into consideration. This select group of 'tourny viable' characters cannot be called broken or cheap as they form a group: there isn't one character that undeniably dominates ALL other characters the majority of the time in competitive play. Such a character could be called cheap and maybe even broken, but I've seen very skilled Foxes/Falco's/Marths/Falcons/etc. get beaten by other characters (sometimes even lower tiered characters, but then it's a matter of skill of the player etc.).

An example of a broken character is Metaknight in Brawl. An example of a broken strategy is planking in Brawl.

tl;dr: Falcon isn't cheap, watch some tournament videos.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2013)

Jeez, okay, fine, fine, they're not "cheap".


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2013)

You should also explain to the pliebs why Metaknight is broken


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You should also explain to the pliebs why Metaknight is broken



By all means go ahead.

Though Dsmash and Up B _kind of_ sum it up


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2013)

Now you know


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

And MK's Dair any place, any time


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Sheik and Marth weren't better characters than Falcon. They were all on the same tier, and Falcon won wayy more tournaments. I would know, I was in a lot of them. Used to do Smash Boards tournaments all over the midwest. 

I'll give you Fox and Falco though. Fuck those guys.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sheik and Marth weren't better characters than Falcon. They were all on the same tier, and Falcon won wayy more tournaments. I would know, I was in a lot of them. Used to do Smash Boards tournaments all over the midwest.
> 
> I'll give you Fox and Falco though. Fuck those guys.



M2K wins A LOT with Marth/Sheik though. 

I haven't looked at the latest Melee tier list recently but aren't Marth and/or Sheik above Falcon?

Edit: it seems I was right:
S: *Fox, Falco, Jigglypuff, Sheik*
A: *Marth, Peach,* Captain Falcon
B: Ice Climbers
C: Dr. Mario, Ganondorf, Samus
D: Pikachu, Mario, Luigi, Donkey Kong
E: Link, Young Link
F: Zelda, Roy, Mewtwo, Yoshi, Mr. Game & Watch
G: Ness, Bowser, Kirby, Pichu

Those six bolded characters are above Falcon on the tier list and are therefore regarded as having more potential than Falcon, as that means C. Falcon is low A tier and Fox is high S tier.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

what the fuck is jigglypuff doing at the #3 spot and why is marth so low? Pretty sure he used to be #2 right after Fox. Man that tier list has changed a lot since the last time I saw it. 

Irregardless, Tier lists do nothing but propagate popular opinion and the majority of the competitive playerbase agreed that the top 6-7 characters in Melee were all broken beyond belief and dominated the rest of the game to the point where no other character could compete with them. And Captain Falcon had a more impressive run than most. I really can't comprehend how you can constantly defend Falcon's status in Melee. I've lost to enough mediocre Falcons to know first hand how ridiculous that character was. And I was well versed on the nonsensical results that Melee turned out. Yes, I'll agree that Fox, Falco, Marth, and Sheik were all ridiculously strong, but Falcon was right up there with them. And required a lot less skill to play at the top level. 

tldr; fuck captain falcon.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> what the fuck is jigglypuff doing at the #3 spot and why is marth so low? Pretty sure he used to be #2 right after Fox. Man that tier list has changed a lot since the last time I saw it.
> 
> Irregardless, Tier lists do nothing but propagate popular opinion and the majority of the competitive playerbase agreed that the top 6-7 characters in Melee were all broken beyond belief and dominated the rest of the game to the point where no other character could compete with them. And Captain Falcon had a more impressive run than most. I really can't comprehend how you can constantly defend Falcon's status in Melee. I've lost to enough mediocre Falcons to know first hand how ridiculous that character was. And I was well versed on the nonsensical results that Melee turned out. Yes, I'll agree that Fox, Falco, Marth, and Sheik were all ridiculously strong, but Falcon was right up there with them. And required a lot less skill to play at the top level.
> 
> tldr; fuck captain falcon.



It seems we aren't going to agree, because I can't believe you'd actually call *all* those characters broken. That can't be right by definition because none of those characters break the metagame: I agree there's a big gap between the high/top tier characters and the low/bottom tier characters, but broken basically means 'should be banned' in my book, and that's reserved for characters that make the game unplayable by breaking the metagame. And those character basically *are* the metagame.

Also, tier lists are based off of character potential, which in turn is based on tournament results. It's the most empirical it gets, basically.

And no offense, but implying that playing top tier characters takes less skill (because it seems you are talking about Falcon in terms of his tier placement) is just baloney. Shines are freakin' complicated.

tl;dr: just don't main Pichu man, lol.


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> what the fuck is jigglypuff doing at the #3 spot .




Hungry box and Mango are pretty beast at JPuffs. I would say Mango is the better Jiggly but he has moved on to starfox. :x

[youtube]RH8YrQJfwew[/youtube]

I would say the two of them are responsible for Jiggs placement on the tier.

they dominated.....

[YOUTUBE]6CSjPMnuZi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 13, 2013)

I can't wait until things starts to happen.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

Captain Falcon > Sheik.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 13, 2013)

The Brawl dojo did a way better job of getting people hyped for the game than this new site.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2013)

Badalight said:


> The Brawl dojo did a way better job of getting people hyped for the game than this new site.



Understatement of the fucking century. The hype train for this Smash is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Understatement of the fucking century. The hype train for this Smash is pretty pathetic.


Hardly anyone has a Wii U.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 14, 2013)

I will wait until it gets cheaper.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I will wait until it gets cheaper.



If you do that there won't be a reason to buy it


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you do that there won't be a reason to buy it



College is hard on a guy's wallet UR. 

Can you offer me some wisdom? :d


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> By all means go ahead.
> 
> Though Dsmash and Up B _kind of_ sum it up



If you're gonna argue that Falcon and the gang aren't broken (which for the record, I don't think they are, just hilariously overpowered), I'd personally advise against "a couple of his moves are unbalanced"  to simplify the problems behind an actually broken character, since those are basically the same arguments against Melee's big 5. It's confusing.

As you very well know, it's the fact that his moves are unbalanced, _as well as_ the fact that he can basically fly that gets him the scarlet letter.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2013)

Shirker said:


> If you're gonna argue that Falcon and the gang aren't broken (which for the record, I don't think they are, just hilariously overpowered), I'd personally advise against "a couple of his moves are unbalanced"  to simplify the problems behind an actually broken character, since those are basically the same arguments against Melee's big 5. It's confusing.
> 
> As you very well know, it's the fact that his moves are unbalanced, _as well as_ the fact that he can basically fly that gets him the scarlet letter.



What I said was obviously an oversimplification. So saying that my joke is the same as your point kind of makes your point a joke.

But, in all seriousness, Metaknight is on a completely different level on his own in Brawl (which, in essence comes down to the properties of his moves and mobility, which my joke was an oversimplification from) and Falcon is on a different level along with Ice Climbers, Peach, Marth, Fox, Falco etc. in Melee. That's the difference between being a good character and being a broken character: you have to singlehandedly disrupt the metagame.

Even Fox does no such thing in Melee and Fox is quite some spots above Falcon, potential wise.

In short: the scope is vastly different.


----------



## Yagura (Nov 14, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Hardly anyone has a Wii U.



derp derp 3DS.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2013)

i haz both :33


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

I haz neither


----------



## -JT- (Nov 14, 2013)

^


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> I haz neither



Same boat.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who nearly forgot about this game? 

The hype Brawl put me on completely annihilates the one for this installment.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> What I said was obviously an oversimplification. So saying that my joke is the same as your point kind of makes your point a joke.
> 
> But, in all seriousness, Metaknight is on a completely different level on his own in Brawl (which, in essence comes down to the properties of his moves and mobility, which my joke was an oversimplification from) and Falcon is on a different level along with Ice Climbers, Peach, Marth, Fox, Falco etc. in Melee. That's the difference between being a good character and being a broken character: you have to singlehandedly disrupt the metagame.
> 
> ...



You gets no argument from me on this point. I was mostly giving you that advice for the sake of lurking onlookers that are still baffled by the idea of Meta being a virus while Melee's big 5 weren't. Heck, I know I'd be.



Alpha~13 said:


> Am I the only one who nearly forgot about this game?
> 
> The hype Brawl put me on completely annihilates the one for this installment.



Someone made an article explaining that they're probably holding back on any big announcements or intense hype-inducing practices because they're in the middle of advertising two or 3 other games. They'd rather not divert attention away from the games that actually exist right now.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2013)

Shirker said:


> You gets no argument from me on this point. I was mostly giving you that advice for the sake of lurking onlookers that are still baffled by the idea of Meta being a virus while Melee's big 5 weren't. Heck, I know I'd be.



It was an inside joke. Those who know what we're talking about would get the joke, so there'd be no harm either way.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

The hype will build up once some random 3rd party character that nobody ever expected gets announced. 

Prepare to be mindblown. 

In 6-9 months.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> The hype will build up once some random 3rd party character that nobody ever expected gets announced.
> 
> Prepare to be mindblown.
> 
> In 6-9 months.



LloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydetc.

My hype is actually through the roof; it even got me back into Melee/Brawl.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

Lloyd's a popular character though. 

I wouldn't be surprised if King Boo became a playable character.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 14, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Am I the only one who nearly forgot about this game?
> 
> The hype Brawl put me on completely annihilates the one for this installment.



its because it come its on Wii UI which people doesn't have and no one want the 3DS version.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

there will most likely be a price drop for the Wii-U before this game is released, and lets not forget that you can also play this on the 2DS.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol@Lloyd hype


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2013)

3ds version is fine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2013)

3DS version looks magical


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> 3DS version looks magical




Looks more like marth than the wii U version


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 15, 2013)

Scizor said:


> LloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydLloydetc.
> 
> My hype is actually through the roof; it even got me back into Melee/Brawl.



Tbh I've moved past Lloyd after the years.
I want Luke.
Epilogue Luke.

FUCK Moveset time.

Up B - Swallow Fury ~ Changes when used in Guardian fields light field
Neutral B - Rending Thrust ~ Changes when used in Slag Assaults earth field
Side B - Raging Blast 
Down B - Slag Assault ~ Creates Earth Field.

Up smash - Fang blade ~ Changes when used in Light/Air field
Down Smash - Guardian Field ~ Creates Light field
Side Smash - Lightning Blade ~ Creates air Field


Final Smash - Hyperresonance.

It would be glorious...


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Tbh I've moved past Lloyd after the years.
> I want Luke.
> Epilogue Luke.
> 
> ...



Luke would indeed be glorious and I might even prefer him over Lloyd (as Tales of the Abyss is my favorite tales game to date and Luke's just awesome), but Lloyd is already almost pushing it (probability of becoming a playable character wise). So I'm just trying to avoid being let down (even more). Irony

So, essentially, I've gone through a process that works the other way around: I'm past Luke and I've now arrived at Lloyd.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 15, 2013)

lolololols.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2013)

DA DA DA DA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN GIRL.


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

imagine if the entire planet was a stage. 

holy shit that would be awesome


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2013)

It is 

I know right


----------



## G (Nov 15, 2013)

SMG STAGE?!?!?!? U WOT M8


----------



## G (Nov 15, 2013)

3ds pics


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> DA DA DA DA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN GIRL.



It looks so pwetty 

About time Galaxy got some love. Come to think of it, aside from maybe stickers, were there _any_ Galaxy references in Brawl?



Darth said:


> imagine if the entire planet was a stage.
> 
> holy shit that would be awesome



I wanna say it would, but wouldn't it be pretty hard to get any KOs?


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It looks so pwetty
> 
> About time Galaxy got some love. Come to think of it, aside from maybe stickers, were there _any_ Galaxy references in Brawl?
> 
> ...



i'd imagine the screen is locked, and it probably rotates the stage every minute or so. I wouldn't think it'd be too hard to knock someone off the map, especially on a curved stage like that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2013)

Galaxy looks fucking pretty.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 15, 2013)

Rosalina>>>>>Boser Jr. fo Smash 4!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2013)

Galaxy is so good it's already bringing some sweet ideas to stage build. Too bad torneyfags will shun this stage like the plague.


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Galaxy is so good it's already bringing some sweet ideas to stage build. Too bad torneyfags will shun this stage like the plague.



It honestly depends on how gimmicky it is. If it's infested with Stage Kill mechanisms, then by god yes we'll stay pretty god damn far away from this stage lol. 

And it might just be too damn large for tournament play.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2013)

Despite being a 'tourny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' I'm loving that new stage. 

Indeed, probably not for tourny play though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 15, 2013)

Rosalina really wants to be in smash.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes to Rosalina 


I wonder if there will be any new, good stages for the other large group in the Smash community, other than tourneyfags- me and fellow taunters


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Rosalina>>>>>Boser Jr. fo Smash 4!



HOLY SHIT, THE WHOLE PLANET *IS* PLAYABLE!!!

So choice.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 15, 2013)

Shirker said:


> HOLY SHIT, THE WHOLE PLANET *IS* PLAYABLE!!!
> 
> So choice.


No it's not. It's talking about "edges" .-.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm confused. So does that mean that only the top planet is what the fighting area will be? As in, if you stray to far to the side, you get KO'd?

[ala Bridge of Eldin or Mario Circuit?]


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 15, 2013)

Pretty much. As you can see, in the second pic, all characters are at the edge of the stage. Still awesome map since projectiles and characters should fly in a curve!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Rosalina>>>>>Boser Jr. fo Smash 4!



the stage look great.


----------



## Saru (Nov 16, 2013)

SMG stage  

I truly love the idea.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 16, 2013)

Wonder how big the stage is.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2013)

I can't get over how amazing this game looks.

If the gameplay is as good as it looks it might even surpass Melee as the best Smash game to date.


----------



## G (Nov 16, 2013)

That'a Wii U exclusive right


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2013)

G said:


> That'a Wii U exclusive right



The stage is. 

WiiU version gets home console game stages while 3DS version gets handheld console stages.


----------



## Saru (Nov 16, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The stage is.
> 
> WiiU version gets home console game stages while 3DS version gets handheld console stages.



ohhhh, I didn't know that

well I hope the handheld players get a good stage reveal too


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2013)

live melee tourney stream for anyone bored/cares


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 17, 2013)

God ... now I hope I can save enough money to get a Wii U for Christmas.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2013)

Probably getting a wiiu with christmas bonus money, just for smash bros.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 17, 2013)

Sad thing is it is probably gonna sit there for a while since I probably won't be able to afford a good game after I get it.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2013)

Wii U games aren't that expensive.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 17, 2013)

I spent too much on a certain other game this year.  If I am lucky I would be able to get the Wii U and one game.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2013)

You might have to make some sacrifices


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll definitely try. :B


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2013)

Just sell your house. It's probably worth it.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I spent too much on a certain other game this year.  If I am lucky I would be able to get the Wii U and one game.



League of Legends is such a *FREE* game.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Just sell your house. It's probably worth it.



I've been living at my university library for the past week. 



Darth said:


> League of Legends is such a *FREE* game.



Oh its *FREE* alright. 

My wallet hurts.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 17, 2013)

No Rosalina, no buy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rosalina WILL be in the game. 

As a trophy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> It honestly depends on how gimmicky it is. If it's infested with Stage Kill mechanisms, then by god yes we'll stay pretty god damn far away from this stage lol.
> 
> And it might just be too damn large for tournament play.




I wouldn't mind it being as is, but you know with the space theme something like star bits and such would rain from the sky.

Then the idea of getting a star KO would be very difficult, and looking from the first screenshot, it sounds like the stage will be pretty big despite the playing field mostly towards the ground. I suspect platforms or something similar to appear.

Heck, could be a moving stage with it rotating slightly.



-JT- said:


> No Rosalina, no buy.




I don't understand the appeal of this character, all she has going for her is a backstory presented like a picture book. A slight melancholy story but nothing else that really grabs at you as a fighter.

She's an observer, with the only active roles being the standard pool of Mario stock characters for spin-offs and this bonus role in 3D World due to being developed by the same team as an unlockable character.

Also, her voice is irritating. Not as much as Peach's but it feels like it lacks emotion. (given the backstory it makes sense but it isn't appealing)


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 18, 2013)

Everybody Trophy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2013)

I take it you've gotten tired of people mistaking Sona for Miku.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 18, 2013)

No, however I do get messages and pms about who is on my avatar/sig. This way they won't have to ask me. A lot of people don't even know who Miku is.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd just like to iterate that the Rosalina comment was satirical... However I do want her in the game 



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Rosalina WILL be in the game.
> 
> As a trophy.



You mean as a sticker? 



Drunkenwhale said:


> I don't understand the appeal of this character, all she has going for her is a backstory presented like a picture book. A slight melancholy story but nothing else that really grabs at you as a fighter.
> 
> She's an observer, with the only active roles being the standard pool of Mario stock characters for spin-offs and this bonus role in 3D World due to being developed by the same team as an unlockable character.
> 
> Also, her voice is irritating. Not as much as Peach's but it feels like it lacks emotion. (given the backstory it makes sense but it isn't appealing)



She's a badass princess who is Queen of the UNIVERSE. What's not to love?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 18, 2013)

Rosalina will replace Daisy as Peach's Alt Costume


----------



## -JT- (Nov 18, 2013)

So many people are raging that Rosalina is in Mario 3D World and not Daisy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2013)

People are just mad because they realized that Daisy is filler now.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 18, 2013)

Kinda random, but


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mario bros humiliating school kids.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2013)

There's this really weird interview-esque article about Sakurai floating around. I'm not going to post it because I, personally, think it's either fake or rediculous.

Also, 1000th relpy.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol @ that pic.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 18, 2013)

it might be year of luigi but daisy lol
luigi traded up for rosalina


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2013)

Still waiting on Rosalina. 

Just like Ridley.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 18, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> it might be year of luigi but daisy lol
> luigi traded up for rosalina



I've shipped Luigi x Rosalina ever since you won that picture of Luigi with Rosalina after you collected every single star with Luigi in SMG.

Screw Daisy  Waluigi can have her.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> No, however I do get messages and pms about who is on my avatar/sig. This way they won't have to ask me. A lot of people don't even know who Miku is.




Figures. People on an anime forum see a picture of an anime-eque character they don't recognize and they are bound to find out. Especially if they like the design. Bonus points if it's a chick with huge tracts of land and you have guys into 2D girls.



-JT- said:


> She's a badass princess who is Queen of the UNIVERSE. What's not to love?




Badass? I mean, yes she mans a starship that travels the universe, raising infant stars, and is the closest thing to a god in the Mario universe (backstory of transcending humanity in a way) with the floating and the energy bubble and the goddessness-ness...

But no where near the idea of badass unless you consider that a definition.

Also did I mention I hate her voice? Because I hate how emotionless her voice is.



-JT- said:


> So many people are raging that Rosalina is in Mario 3D World and not Daisy




I'm actually enjoying their salty tears. They should know Daisy isn't ever going to be in a non-spin-off game just like Waluigi isn't. Why would she? She's got no reason to be added to this game, whereas Rosalina could be (and is) due to the game being developed by the team that made Galaxy one and two.



MrCinos said:


> Kinda random, but




Sometimes I wonder how some mangaka can get away with somewhat directly reverencing popular copywritten characters without repercussions.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Its thanks to Obama.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 18, 2013)

> Figures. People on an anime forum see a picture of an anime-eque character they don't recognize and they are bound to find out. Especially if they like the design. Bonus points if it's a chick with huge tracts of land and you have guys into 2D girls.



Meh, its their life.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 19, 2013)

Kinda thinking a Wii U for christmas too but I'm still leaning towards the 3DS version of this.


----------



## VILLIAN (Nov 19, 2013)

What in the hell is wrong with you?^


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well if I bought a Wii U right now I'd get the Wind Waker bundle with SM3DW. In 2014 I'd get X, NSMBU, W101, this, and MK8. DKTF would be another as well. Kind seems like I would mostly be playing copies of prior games.


----------



## VILLIAN (Nov 19, 2013)

No no, I meant the SSB thing. You'd rather have the handheld version that the console version? The handheld is pretty much a gimmick to be used for the console version, son.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well that's another thing I'm trying to say I mean a console for one game and not having much fun with copies isn't really worth it, especially when it's somewhere else.


----------



## VILLIAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Ahh, now I getcha. That's the way, sonny. That's the way.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 19, 2013)

I got the Wii entirely for Brawl when it came out ... then I expanded.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2013)

Sakurai continues to put WFT over.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 19, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Badass? I mean, yes she mans a starship that travels the universe, raising infant stars, and is the closest thing to a god in the Mario universe (backstory of transcending humanity in a way) with the floating and the energy bubble and the goddessness-ness...
> 
> But no where near the idea of badass unless you consider that a definition.






> Also did I mention I hate her voice? Because I hate how emotionless her voice is.


To be fair, I can understand this, although I personally have no problem with it.




> I'm actually enjoying their salty tears. They should know Daisy isn't ever going to be in a non-spin-off game just like Waluigi isn't. Why would she? She's got no reason to be added to this game, whereas Rosalina could be (and is) due to the game being developed by the team that made Galaxy one and two.


I'd actually like to see more Waluigi, but yeah, lolDaisy.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 19, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Sakurai continues to put WFT over.



Marth need to go to them gym more.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 19, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Sakurai continues to put WFT over.



Marth is DEEEEEAAAAAD!


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GYgGQ1VV8Nk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 20, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxyBV36Tdbc[/youtube]


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 20, 2013)

Giant windmills huh?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dem wind mills will kill ya.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2013)

I just hope there aren't any crumbling floors. I'll immediately forget how to dash and end up falling to my death every time!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 21, 2013)

Toad deconfirmed! Rosalina or Paper Mario better get in over Junior. 





Shirker said:


> I just hope there aren't any crumbling floors. I'll immediately forget how to dash and end up falling to my death every time!


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 21, 2013)

^ that pic made Peach look pretty good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2013)

Is her dress on fire? Bloom fire?

Seriously, what's up with the bloom.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 21, 2013)

Toad isn't considered people?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2013)

The images Sakurai has released lately have been REALLY awesome imo.

Hyyype


----------



## -JT- (Nov 21, 2013)

So this means Rosalina will be confirmed tomorrow as a Friday treat, and to coincide with the realse of SM3DW


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is her dress on fire? Bloom fire?
> 
> Seriously, what's up with the bloom.



It's a reference to Mario Galaxy. The official art work has the bloom effect.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> ^ that pic made Peach look pretty good.



Oh good, so it wasn't just me. Something about the angle of the picture makes her look significantly more badass than usual (which is not at all). One of Saku's better pictures.



-JT- said:


> So this means Rosalina will be confirmed tomorrow as a Friday treat, and to coincide with the realse of SM3DW



If this happens, Saku might as well just send a cigarette and match to ever Daisy fan's house with which to burn ourselves, because that's basically what he'd be doing: Burning us with a big metaphorical cig.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Toad isn't considered people?


He is a fun guy


[youtube]dX_uPlWM3LE[/youtube]


----------



## lacey (Nov 21, 2013)

Teasing us with these screenshots. They look amazing though.



Linkofone said:


> A lot of people don't even know who Miku is.



They're living under a rock in that case.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 21, 2013)

For those wondering about the bloom.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> For those wondering about the bloom.



I feel like I'm the only gamer in the world that loves him some bloom. Yes, yes I KNOW it's just a cheap way to add a newish flair to a game's aesthetic and too much of it can just end up looking like the world you're playing in is constantly being bombarded with 1000+ watt lightbulbs but... it's just looks so pwetty. 

Yeah, I know, I'm part of the problem. 




> ?I?ve lived within walking distance of the development studio ever since development on the new Smash Bros. began. If I?m going to make something like a Smash Bros., then I have to take every aspect of it seriously. Losing time in the commute or being beholden to whenever the last train of the night departs is out of the question. So I moved here temporarily until development is complete.?



This guy. 



> ?At this point, the new Smash Bros. is fun, more so than Melee or Brawl. However, we have to work to keep things dynamic and not over-fine-tune the balance. If we aim for complete fairness, there won?t be any personality to it. *By the way, I almost always win in these battles. I?m no wimp at this by now, apparently.*



This guy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2013)

Damn, the detail on Peach's dress.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 22, 2013)

Sometimes I don't listen to GameExplain... I think they present their videos in a pretty good way but whenever they speculate about things they miss key aspects or make incorrect assumptions.

ESPECIALLY regarding Kirby. "Oh there hasn't ever been a beanstalk themed level in a Kirby platformer before"

Except you forgot about the first stage of Nutty Noon in Return to Dreamland you morons... Makes me think no one ever gives any real thought about Kirby sometimes...



-JT- said:


> I'd actually like to see more Waluigi, but yeah, lolDaisy.




If you want to take it as both, take it as both. After all, who simply chooses "Or"?

But no, I seriously don't consider her badass, and I was being sarcastic about it. She's an important character I get that but she doesn't feel like she should belong as a fighter in Smash Bros. I mean, most of the characters in Smash Bros are key characters in their respective franchises, right? They're the hero, the mascot, the villain, rival, and sidekick. Someone more Iconic.

I include Rosalina in the fold of being important Mario characters, but I don't see her as an Iconic Nintendo character worthy of being added into Smash Brothers, I'm sorry.

On that note, I don't see Waluigi or Daisy either. Yes, they play second fiddle to Wario and Peach respectively, but that's really all they're there for, whereas other sidekicks like Luigi and Diddy Kong have despite being sidekicks have established their own iconic identity that makes them very feasible as Smash Bros. characters.

You have to ask yourself, do they stand out enough on their own when they are not guarded by the ideals of fans familiar with their series?

To me, Ridley from Metroid stands out farther than any additional Mario character and it's a shame they had not revealed him in some way shape or form.

Rosalina, Waluigi, Daisy, Toad, etc. They don't do that. And I love the Mario franchise. I love these characters (except Daisy) and I see Ridley as a better pick and would prefer if these constantly suggested Mario characters would stay away from ever being playable, only to be trophies or something similar...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> For those wondering about the bloom.



Yeah, Galaxy reference, I got that much. Peach's dress is still being attacked by massive amounts of bloom, it hungers for more fabric.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 22, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Oh good, so it wasn't just me. Something about the angle of the picture makes her look significantly more badass than usual (which is not at all). One of Saku's better pictures.



It makes her look less like regular Peach and more badass. :33

I like it.



RemChu said:


> He is a fun guy
> 
> 
> [youtube]dX_uPlWM3LE[/youtube]



I agree. 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> They're living under a rock in that case.



Perhaps, but I don't judge.


----------



## Bowser (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't know why but Luigi's face totally remind of this:


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 25, 2013)

marth is just so unhappy
weegee is interrupting his hime time


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2013)

So we got another Arena Ferox picture.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2013)

Nintendo treats its customers like shit. At first I made allowances for them shipping off sub standard pieces of technology to their customers, but when I purchased a couple of 3DS yesterday I thought to myself ''Aint this some bullshit'' when the seller informed me that the handhelds didn't come with the charger. 

It only set me back ?15, but it is more about the principle. For me it indicates how obsessed they are with making a profit on their hardware; obsessed to the point that they will not give their consumers what they deserve.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 26, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Nintendo treats its customers like shit. At first I made allowances for them shipping off sub standard pieces of technology to their customers, but when I purchased a couple of 3DS yesterday I thought to myself ''Aint this some bullshit'' when the seller informed me that the handhelds didn't come with the charger.



Mine came with a charger.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine didn't and I know that the store wasn't fucking me around because it was printed on the box that the charger doesn't come with it.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Uh, mine came with a charger too lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Nintendo treats its customers like shit. At first I made allowances for them shipping off sub standard pieces of technology to their customers, but when I purchased a couple of 3DS yesterday I thought to myself ''Aint this some bullshit'' *when the seller informed me that the handhelds didn't come with the charger. *



Dude, I just learned this shit last week when choosing a 3DS for my girlfriend. I had absolutely no idea, the 3DS I'm using right now is my sister's and she never told me that she bought them separately.

The idea of selling a handheld without means of charging it on the get go is fucking ridiculous. I can still get surprised with some of the shit that companies pull.


----------



## G (Nov 26, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Mine came with a charger.



In the US it does, in Europe and the rest it doesn't if I'm correct.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 26, 2013)

Ray Gun one of my favorite items.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Ray Gun one of my favorite items.



And it's looking better than ever imo.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Nintendo treats its customers like shit. At first I made allowances for them shipping off sub standard pieces of technology to their customers, but when I purchased a couple of 3DS yesterday I thought to myself ''Aint this some bullshit'' when the seller informed me that the handhelds didn't come with the charger.
> 
> It only set me back ?15, but it is more about the principle. For me it indicates how obsessed they are with making a profit on their hardware; obsessed to the point that they will not give their consumers what they deserve.



Yeeeaahh, mine came with a charger too....

_Where_ exactly did you get yours from?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2013)

They stopped selling certain boxes with chargers when people started buying multiple consoles.
Ie they only sell special editions of certain 3DS's without chargers.

This only applies to you if you're in Japan or perhaps somewhere else


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 26, 2013)

I wonder what pokemon will be coming in the pokeballs.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I wonder what pokemon will be coming in the pokeballs.


----------



## lacey (Nov 26, 2013)

G said:


> In the US it does, in Europe and the rest it doesn't if I'm correct.



I was about to say...mine came with a charger, and mine's the Pokemon XY special edition version.

That Ray Gun looks awesome too, btw.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 26, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Nintendo treats its customers like shit. At first I made allowances for them shipping off sub standard pieces of technology to their customers, but when I purchased a couple of 3DS yesterday I thought to myself ''Aint this some bullshit'' when the seller informed me that the handhelds didn't come with the charger.
> 
> It only set me back ?15, but it is more about the principle. For me it indicates how obsessed they are with making a profit on their hardware; obsessed to the point that they will not give their consumers what they deserve.




Wait.. But mine came with... Oh yeah... You're from the UK, sorry about that.

Can't say Nintendo is the best company, but they do make a pretty good product. I do think they should give chargers to all territories though. I guess Nintendo of Europe had some reason to not include chargers... A stupid reason but a reason nonetheless...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 26, 2013)

So anyway......Wonder Red for Smash?


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 26, 2013)

Why is the Captain not confirmed yet?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2013)

HOLLY SHIT U GUYS 

wii u bundle
nintendo ladn and the new super maio 3d and super luigi and galazy 2 for 350 dolalrs at my local gamestop 
I AM CAMPING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2013)

Zelda should get revealed soon.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 1, 2013)

Potential smash at VGX in two weeks, around the same time characters are confirmed on the site anyway


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 1, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> Potential smash at VGX in two weeks, around the same time characters are confirmed on the site anyway



its probably something about Zelda Wii U.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 1, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> its probably something about Zelda Wii U.



Regardless, it'd be a win-win situattion imo: either Smash or Zelda U


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> its probably something about Zelda Wii U.



My body will be ready for either. Not both though. Both will result in pants creaming.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2013)

bayonetta announced for smash bros


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 1, 2013)

Heres a song i want in the game. Even if we have to get it via DLC.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loqGIkLxDXc[/youtube]

Also, we need tons of Big Band remixes.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

so wait pacman is actually in this? what


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 2, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> so wait pacman is actually in this? what



Not yet.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Lloyd O:


----------



## Scizor (Dec 2, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Lloyd O:



Lloyd has to make it.

He just has to.

..

I really want him to.

He'd be so amazing in Smash.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 2, 2013)

It's hopeless. 

Lloyd hasn't got a chance.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 2, 2013)

So you just go around munching dreams 'eh?

You're nothing but a mean ol' Gengar.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> So you just go around munching dreams 'eh?
> 
> You're nothing but a mean ol' Gengar.



Delicious tears.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 2, 2013)

Any news on Zelda?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Not yet.



and hopefully never.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

Hilda was the better Aunt for Sabrina anyway


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 3, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> and hopefully never.



Even though Sakurai could probably make him fun to use?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 3, 2013)

What the heck's that green monster featured in today's (3DS) pic?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't know, but it looks like we finally found something that scares WFT.

Must be her overlord or something, yelling at her for not killing enough.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 3, 2013)

i wish I could get some conker in this bitch


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 3, 2013)

IT'S A FIND MII STAGE!



@12:06

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArBV6LKux70[/youtube]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 3, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Hilda was the better Aunt for Sabrina anyway


----------



## TSC (Dec 3, 2013)

HOLY SHIT i'm LMFAO!!!!!!!



Reggie actually tweeted this.

and this


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2013)

TSC said:


> HOLY SHIT i'm LMFAO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I first read that, I though "I want this to happen"

Then when I read the responses on GAF, I thought "This *NEEDS* to happen"

Signed.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 4, 2013)

If playable Miis are confirmed my hype for this game is gonna die completely. :/

We already have two joke character newcomers, we don't need a third.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2013)

Wait, 2?

There's Wii Fit Trainer and....?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 4, 2013)

Villager, he uses a bunch of gimmick moves to fight.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh, right.

...yeah, I _guess_ he counts.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2013)

Im going to Laugh if Villager can chain grab and ends up being mid teir or higher


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2013)

DeeDeeDee ended up being useful; it could happen.


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> If playable Miis are confirmed my hype for this game is gonna die completely. :/
> 
> We already have two joke character newcomers, we don't need a third.



Dis is a party game.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2013)

SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 4, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> If playable Miis are confirmed my hype for this game is gonna die completely. :/
> 
> We already have two joke character newcomers, we don't need a third.



I'll drink the disappointment and gain more power.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2013)

Wan't Mii part of the leaked list? with Little Mac?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 4, 2013)

and Pac-Man. 

idon'tbelieveintheleak


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> and Pac-Man.
> 
> idon'tbelieveintheleak



FAWLKAWN PAWWWWWWWWNCH


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey guys! LLOYD WAS CONFIRMED!


----------



## Scizor (Dec 5, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Hey guys! LLOYD WAS CONFIRMED!



I hate you.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd say it was funny if you delivered it differently.

Now I can't be anything other than slightly unhappy about you purposefully screwing me over.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'd say it was funny if you delivered it differently.
> 
> Now I can't be anything other than slightly unhappy about you purposefully screwing me over.



I wasn't lying though. It really is A Lloyd that got confirmed. But it wasn't Irving. 

So you can't say i screwed you over.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 5, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I wasn't lying though. It really is A Lloyd that got confirmed. But it wasn't Irving.
> 
> So you can't say i screwed you over.



Yes I can and we both know you did.

Not just me, you screwed over Axl too (given that he reads the posts in threads in order of being posted).

You knew the implications of tagging the spoiler that way dude and we both know it.

But I guess you can be excused.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Hey guys! LLOYD WAS CONFIRMED!



Aww, dick move, Peacock! Where do you get off deliberately leading us to believe that a character everyone wants in had finally been reve--

--Wait hold on, what? *reads*

You can _ride_ that thing?! Holy shit, that's awesome!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2013)

Now Nintendo showing Majora Mask Skull kid screenshot ,probably a assist trophy.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 6, 2013)

Sakurai posted on Miiverse that Skull Kid is indeed a new assist trophy.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 6, 2013)

No new character reveal, no buy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ganna drop the moon on some fuckers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

well we know what he looks like in hd now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2013)

Heh, nifty.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 6, 2013)

So....Skull kid should turn everyone into a Deku Scrub and drop the moon on the stage.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 6, 2013)

-JT- said:


> No new character reveal, no buy



Like there won't be any more character reveals -_-


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 6, 2013)

Inb4 Ice Climbers on Christmas.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 6, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Ganna drop the moon on some fuckers.


Then Donkey Kong punch it back to orbit


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Ganna drop the moon on some fuckers.



Those colors are way too bright. 

Darken them down some. This is Skull Kid we're talking about, not Link from Skyward Sword.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Those colors are way too bright.
> 
> Darken them down some. This is Skull Kid we're talking about, not Link from Skyward Sword.



It's what he would look like in skyward sword if it was HD.

That said there may be some lighting effects going on.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's what he would look like in skyward sword if it was HD.
> 
> That said there may be some lighting effects going on.



Majora's Mask had a much darker theme and all it's characters were nowhere near that bright. 

Then again, both OOT and Majora's Mask were pretty dark.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Those colors are way too bright.
> 
> Darken them down some. This is Skull Kid we're talking about, not Link from Skyward Sword.



well he was summoned during a daylight stage so that could be why ,i am more concerned of his N64 glued like fingers.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 6, 2013)

This is probably an early model.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2013)

I think it's just a matter of them putting much less work into the assist trophies than the characters. A lot of Assist Trophies in Brawl had a case of the ol' glue-finger as well. They're gonna be on the screen for a lengthy, gargantuan time span of 4 seconds, after all.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Like there won't be any more character reveals -_-



Like I was being serious -_-


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 6, 2013)

So.....how bout dat VGX?


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Pretty sure there should be a character reveal relatively soon. If not tomorrow, then likely Monday.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 6, 2013)

Bowser said:


> Then Donkey Kong punch it back to orbit



Then Falcon Punch it out of the galaxy.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 6, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Like I was being serious -_-



Seemed like you were.

As for VGX, I have high hopes: Zelda U and/or Smash stuff would be glorious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2013)

Famitsu has revealed a new Smash character!!

Its too big to post here!

It might cover my post!!

Head to the next page to see!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2013)

Wait for it......... wait for it........



























Wait for it~.....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2013)

PRESENTO NO NOTAGEM DESU YO!! MHRHRHRHRHRRHRHAAA!!!!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't get it.

Are you making a joke?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2013)

You're brain is too small.

Cant Wonderize fast enough


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> *You're* brain is too small.



That's wrong.

Whatever point you were trying to make is now invalid.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> That's wrong.
> 
> Whatever point you were trying to make is now invalid.



That's a fallacy.
Just Saiyan.

Come on VGX, please pleasantly surprise me today. =D


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 8, 2013)

so cranky kong...


----------



## -JT- (Dec 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Seemed like you were.
> 
> As for VGX, I have high hopes: Zelda U and/or Smash stuff would be glorious.



I was with you in the Storm 3 thread before it was released, way back when. You should know that such posts are my cheap attempts satirising fanboys


----------



## Scizor (Dec 8, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I was with you in the Storm 3 thread before it was released, way back when. You should know that such posts are my cheap attempts satirising fanboys



Ah, I see. My bad then. 

And I really hope we'll get a character reveal soon.
Preferably Lloyd Falcon or Zelda/Sheik.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 8, 2013)

I love the part where Nintendo did nothing to hype up the VGX stuff. 

It was all the fans that hyped it up.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Dec 9, 2013)

Marth really does look really good in this game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 9, 2013)

Samus is like _this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cant do shit to me_.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2013)

Hm, I need a little help for this one. What's a shield breaker? They had those in Brawl?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 10, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Hm, I need a little help for this one. What's a shield breaker? They had those in Brawl?



When your shield broke is being referred to as a shield breaker.

Making shields break more easily might actually be big news: it could be 'tripping V2.0'.


----------



## G (Dec 10, 2013)

The shield will break in 5 hits i hope


----------



## Scizor (Dec 10, 2013)

It might promote a more offensive playstyle, which I'm all for.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 10, 2013)

Last time I remembered playing competitively, it was all aggro. Few people played defensively.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Ganna drop the moon on some fuckers.



[YOUTUBE]yFPPKz6Y2hY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> When your shield broke is being referred to as a shield breaker.
> 
> Making shields break more easily might actually be big news: it could be 'tripping V2.0'.



Well there is something called dodge rolling last I checked.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> When your shield broke is being referred to as a shield breaker.
> 
> Making shields break more easily might actually be big news: it could be 'tripping V2.0'.



it probably meant that the shield break effect will be stronger rather than the shield breaking easily.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 10, 2013)

Stay classy, Marth.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 10, 2013)

Marth and Link getting buffs.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 10, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Marth and Link getting buffs.



Link deserve it as he was nerfed in Brawl which Link did not needed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 10, 2013)

If i remember correctly, Sakurai said he'd nerf Link again if he got too good with his buffs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

He already nerfed him, he was top tier for a bit.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 10, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> If i remember correctly, Sakurai said he'd nerf Link again if he got too good with his buffs.



Yeah wasn't it for a meteor smash he had given to Link? It does seem like it would be pretty damn good, an almost ganondorf-like down air meteor smash could definitely boost Links standing in the ranks. IIRC Sakurai also commented on how DK was overpowered, I wish we could play a beta of the game to balance test it


----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> When your shield broke is being referred to as a shield breaker.
> 
> Making shields break more easily might actually be big news: it could be 'tripping V2.0'.



Oooooh, okay. I thought there was some kinda attack made specifically for breaking shields. Well, that's cool I guess.

Anyway, I don't think that'll be the case. The durability of the shield is a bit stronger than it needs to be in all the past games. Almost anybody I've seen play either dodge rolls or clicks the shield for a split second as a means of deflecting projectiles. This just means people will have to stop turtling.

Not nearly as much of a game changer as tripping (which wasn't that much of a game changer anyway).


----------



## lacey (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well there is something called dodge rolling last I checked.



You could trip while rolling through, which "balanced" it. Still whored it though - one guy actually rage quit on me once because I kept doing it, and he could not figure out why he wasn't hitting me. This is the same guy who bragged about how good he was.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

you know who really needs a buff?

Captain Falcon


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 11, 2013)

+ 500 range on Falcon Punch and Knee of Justice. 

Nerf Irelia.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 11, 2013)

NEW LEAF STAGE!!!1!!!11


----------



## Scizor (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Dec 11, 2013)

Huh ... that would be cool? I guess? Maybe?


----------



## G (Dec 11, 2013)

ACNL KAP'N BOAT STAGE??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> + 500 range on Falcon Punch and Knee of Justice.
> 
> Nerf Irelia.



knee's standard kock back needs to be doubles


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 11, 2013)

That spring release thing was confirmed false.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

That's way too early to be believable.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

they need 2015 for new story mode :33

AND LLOYD AND GENNNOOOOOOOO


----------



## Scizor (Dec 11, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> That spring release thing was confirmed false.



Source, then?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> knee's standard kock back needs to be doubles



4 x Knockback plus continuous poison damage plus 2 x weakness. 

IRELIAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Source, then?


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 11, 2013)

Every smash game so far has had a 2-year development time, adding on more time is not going to magically make the game better than it is, so I don't get why people are saying 2015. He's not adding a story mode again, sorry it's confirmed already, he's not focusing on adding a ton of characters either, all he's worrying about is balancing the game, making each individual character more unique (as he's said before), and making sure the online is great. 

They have the biggest dev team they've ever had working on this game since last year, it's not implausible that the game could have a Spring release. Brawl did, hell brawl came out BEFORE Mkart Wii, in America it came March of 08, in Japan January, Mario Kart arrived in April. And before that Brawl was actually slated for 07 Holiday season, and Sakurai has admitted that he worked harder on Melee than brawl, and guess what, he's said he wants to put his all in like he did with Melee for this game, and from the interviews with him, it sounds like he really is. I'm thinking Summer at the latest personally, with Monolith Soft's "X" coming out afterwards


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

Brawl had horrible online


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 11, 2013)

The Masked Man, Kaptain K. Rool, Lyndis, Maxwell


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Brawl had horrible online



Still better than GTA V online on release 

I don't think it'll suck this time around with Namco's experience, I think they did a great job with Tekken Tag 2's online. I'm just worried that it'll have a lack of features. Namely voice chat, also being able to post videos to miiverse like we'll be able to do with Mario Kart 8's "Mario Kart TV" feature would be pretty nice, player profiles to see someone's individual stats (not a K.D. system), online tournaments (again a feature mario kart 8 will have) with custom rules, a room system where you can search for the type of match you want to play, co-op allstar and classic mode online, and rotation mode with spectating so players waiting to play can watch the match live. I doubt they'd do all of this, but a man can dream


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 11, 2013)

Namco's online or just use what they did for Kid Icarus.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 12, 2013)

Well that's just too bad


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Iggy Confirmed


----------



## -JT- (Dec 13, 2013)

Ignoring the dog, I still think that this Battlefield stage might just be the best yet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Boxing ring 

Also, the graphics look great on the dog.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 13, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Ignoring the dog, I still think that this Battlefield stage might just be the best yet.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Boxing ring
> 
> Also, the graphics look great on the dog.



I agree completely with both of you.

This (Wii U) game's looking so great


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a feeling the Wii U version will be my favorite.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Music for Wily's Castle_ 



[YOUTUBE]_ucvmaajbcs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]oEf8gPFFZ58[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nUb0d8T2A7Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]22qJa6tZfXA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BZmpR5_JwYg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]TIKISh2lJGA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Uzb9pFwyiFY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]WhhS-zr18Z4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Jmlac2Cfy7c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]HWIAftUSyWw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RM09cP9rcFI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]W3OeEe7qVIE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_osNdk1mKRs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]OZ2JxpBeeIc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]hFhqRStcsgk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]bfDZmdtrZ68[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]KP-D6ncvNfE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]iAQSnkxvKLg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]AdDbbzuq1vY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]l7qcJwJfyyk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fTvjc12new0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vF1blA0Fg80[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]WJRoRt155mA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9Ueq-zqaxRY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]y_BfoHsJxyU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]d30OSJkt7Dc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]r7AC-XKBVi4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kp3m3xS6qDA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vwpo61XZXuw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]siizc_QZ6B0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2013)

Def gonna play the Wii-U version.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm gonna get both versions.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2013)

I can't afford to get both versions.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm getting both even though i don't have the money.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2013)

Tell me your secrets.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Dec 13, 2013)

Trading games in is your friend.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Robbing my friends, blackmail, chaos.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> Trading games in is your friend.



Sad thing is, I only buy like 1 or 2 games per system ... 



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Robbing my friends, blackmail, chaos.



Teach me more master.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm getting both. I started saving back in E3, both games are financed.

Not doing any reserves because like everything it will be everywhere.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 14, 2013)

Someday. Someday.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 14, 2013)

Super smash bros. online, while on the road? Sign me up.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

ill get both, specifically because some of my friends will only be able to get the 3ds version. which is fine because we can local play when ever I finally get home.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't have a 3DS or a Wii U yet, so no clue what I'm doing


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

pick that shit up referbed from gamestop for pennies


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 14, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Super smash bros. online, while on the road? Sign me up.



No confirmation that the 3ds version will even have online by the way


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

YoungChief said:


> No confirmation that the 3ds version will even have online by the way



given the treatment fire emblem got i wouldn't be surprised if it didn't


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 14, 2013)

But Kid Icarus Uprising guys! 

Sakurai knows we want online.


----------



## G (Dec 14, 2013)

The online should have lobbies


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

I bet your ass they'll make the 3DS version not have online to get people to buy the WiiU everywhere else but Japan


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## G (Dec 17, 2013)

For some reason? Couldn't even think of a fancy backstory?
nice anyway


----------



## -JT- (Dec 17, 2013)

Will this stage still be on the Wii U Version? Or did they say somethinf about console exclusive stages? I forget...


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 17, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Will this stage still be on the Wii U Version? Or did they say somethinf about console exclusive stages? I forget...



Yeah the console version will mostly have stages from games that were on consoles before, and the 3DS will have stages from portable games, for the most part, there could be exceptions. In my opinion so far the Wii U stages are superior because of that Mario Galaxy stage alone


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 17, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> given the treatment fire emblem got i wouldn't be surprised if it didn't




I don't think Awakening would've benefited as much with an online mode considering how Streetpass pretty much covered it and did more - People fighting you and recruiting your MU to use in the game? It was a nice way to implement that feature.

The only difference was you would have had someone else actually controlling the characters.




But you don't think Smash Bros 3DS would get any sort of online mode? Seriously?

I find the idea of it NOT having an online mode, or even the suggestion it might not have one to be stupid and idiotic.

Say the 3DS can't handle it, I show you Uprising.

I add to that the lack of an expansive single-player mode (or at the very least huge cutscenes) and the fact the thing is literally taking all steps to make sure you know what you're doing and where your character is, it just tells you that the thing is made for multiplayer - and not just local multiplayer but online multiplayer.


The sheer idea it won't have online is merely incomprehensible...


But hey, you said they haven't said anything about the online - they haven't said anything about the Wii U's online mode, or how they transfer data between versions...

In fact, other than stages and characters, they haven't revealed too much into game modes and other things like that.


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I bet your ass they'll make the 3DS version not have online to get people to buy the WiiU everywhere else but Japan


ya i could see this happening too =/


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't believe that... No online for games like Super Mario 3D World I understand in a sense (That game was entirely built around the idea of "bringing the family together"), but this is Smash Brothers.

They can't do that because what exactly would it solve? People will buy the Wii U version solely for online play?

Well then what would be the goddamn point of even making a 3DS version if you're simply going to restrict it to local wireless?


That'd be like Pokemon X & Y not having an online mode just so they could make a Wii U battle simulator that had the only way to battle people online. Protip: They tried that in Gen 4 when Pokemon had online battles with a game called Pokemon Battle Revolution - which tanked because the pokemon games they could connect to already had online play.



I mean, consider the game series at hand - Smash Brothers is defined as a game to play with friends, and while it would certainly work with local wireless they know that not everyone has friends close by and an online mode should be inevitable.

They did it with Uprising, one of Sakurai's projects. It has the same type of multiplayer atmosphere as Smash and yet it had a robust online mode instead of a simple local multiplayer aspect - on the 3DS.

And let's not forget Jump Ulitmate Stars - the Smash Brothers on a portable precursor that starred some of Jump Comic's biggest heroes (including forum namesake Naruto) that was released in Japan that had an online mode - It was something added as a part of the sequel.

Yes, the Wii U needs to sell more units - but with HD, more choices on controllers, their own set of stages, etc. I'd say Smash Wii U can safely hold it's own with Smash 3DS having an online mode, instead of against it. (And the general consensus is most people want the Wii U version anyway...)

And it's not like Smash 3DS doesn't have it's own little niche that means online would be a no brainer.

It's not going to be made to promote the Wii U version because that's the case then that shows the Wii U version needs an inferior product to compare to as a means to sell units which in turn makes itself an inferior product - and then that in turn ruins the reputation the 3DS had to steadily rise to these past few years, especially on a hyped up franchise such as Smash Brothers.




TL;DR: It's going to have online you morons, there isn't any reason why they shouldn't. And your thoughts on it not having it to boost the sales of the Wii U are dumbfounded and stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2013)

I think Razr was just being toungue-in-cheek with that statement, but I agree with the bulk of your comment.

I'm literally not worried about it in the slightest. People like to site SM3DW when trying to validate their worries. This game isn't that. That the evidence needs to be laid out at all strikes me as silly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2013)

I am very much being facetious, but nice of you to lay it all out drunken whale


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

......SMASH TODAY AT THE DIRECT!


----------



## Monna (Dec 18, 2013)

Let's hope they actually say something


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Watch it be a confirmation that Toad IS NOT playable. 

But Toadsworth IS playable.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2013)

Rosalina confirmed as a playable character and she looks AMAZING (both appearance and moveset wise) =D


----------



## Bowser (Dec 18, 2013)

I swear with all her recent appearances that Rosalina is gonna get her own series sometime in the future


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

ROSALINA!!!!


----------



## G (Dec 18, 2013)

[Youtube]pPdutb_6DZU[/youtube]
Here's the video


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2013)

OH MY GOD ROSALINA LOOKS AWESOME

HER MOVESET, SO MUCH POTENTIAL

Possible ('desynch-like') combo's and strategies (including defensive ones) using Luma, a meteor smash (possibly even a spike), something like a protective shield, a potentially great dash attack, a Dsmash that's basically a faster version of Falcon's, an up b with great horizontal coverage and probably more =D

And this games visuals make her look very good too

Rosalina's definitely my favorite newcomer to date and she's upped my already rediculous amount of hype for this game<3

If hype wasn't conceptual it might actually kill me atm.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 18, 2013)

welp looks like I've found my main


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

She's basically what i wanted for PSASBR. I wanted Yu narukami from persona and i imagined him fighting in a similar way.....FUCK IT! ROSALINA + MEGA MAN ARE NOW MY MAINS!


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 18, 2013)

Rosalina looks broken as fuck


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2013)

~NOW TESTIFY~


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 18, 2013)

She will probably be hard to play, looking forward to play as her though.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 18, 2013)

Also i'am the only one who through at first that Kirby was gonna be a guest racer in Mario Kart 8 ?

Kirby for Mario Kart 8, DO IT NINTENDO !!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 18, 2013)

Bowser said:


> I swear with all her recent appearances that Rosalina is gonna get her own series sometime in the future



Super Rosalina RPG with some Mario cameo's.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hell yeah. Actually, Rosalina probably would get her own series. And it would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 18, 2013)

For sure, Super Mario 3D World proved a playable Rosalina was possible


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Exploring the cosmos and beating the shit out of people with baby stars.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

What a unique way of using Rosalina. Now for the record... FUCK YOU ROSALINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE IS MY DAISY? FUCK YOU SAKURAI.


Now that it is out of the way.


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

And they said this day would never come. 

A glorious addition to the cast!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2013)

THE ALL MOTHER OF STARS HAS RETURNED


AAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL HAAAAAAIIIILLLLL
ROSLINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2013)

Rosalina<3

She sure is a contender for my Sm4sh main(s)<3

Again, dat moveset and dat visuals<3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why in hell Peach has to be touching everything? like wth lol


----------



## Bowser (Dec 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Exploring the cosmos and beating the shit out of people with baby stars.


I could see her starring in a ristar/Mario Galaxy cross-styled gameplay, only with more spinning and Luma serving her as grabing things from afar, kind of like the assistant Luma in SMG2

And finally a better and deeper storyline, she is a devlopped character with a backstory damnit !!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Why in hell Peach has to be touching everything? like wth lol



Peach: A clone! Now neither of us will be virgins!


----------



## -JT- (Dec 18, 2013)

I almost started crying when I saw Rosalina as playable 

Zelda may have to finally move aside as my main... Maybe 

(what is with my mains always being girls?  Samus was a main at some point too)


----------



## Bowser (Dec 18, 2013)

No seriously, it's just me or i swear this Luma act like a fucking JJBA stand for Rosalina ?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2013)

ice climbers got replaced for rosalina 
not bad


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sigh.. I lost any hope for Daisy after today. I guess there is no space for a tomboy in the smash world. 

Year of Luigi, forever alone.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 18, 2013)

Yaya dreams come true, Rosalina


----------



## Cobalt (Dec 18, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> ice climbers got replaced for rosalina
> not bad



I doubt it.

I might main Rosalina its between her,Villager, and Lucario if he returns.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2013)

her final smash will be 4 of those lumas


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 18, 2013)

Well am definitely maining Rosalina, so no one touch her


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 18, 2013)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> Well am definitely maining Rosalina, so no one touch her



/touches her

/touches her all over


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sigh.. I lost any hope for Daisy after today. I guess there is no space for a tomboy in the smash world.
> 
> Year of Luigi, forever alone.



There's always the Alt costumes man. There's... always the....

Who am I kidding?!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

She is literally an alt color.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sigh.. I lost any hope for Daisy after today. I guess there is no space for a tomboy in the smash world.
> 
> Year of Luigi, forever alone.



Luigi always gets the short end of the stick compared to his Brother, we all know this.

Also related video.

[YOUTUBE]0jfU7pw76ZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Luigi always gets the short end of the stick compared to his Brother, we all know this.
> 
> Also related video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0jfU7pw76ZE[/YOUTUBE]



Dude, Luigi basically _owns_, at least, one mansion. 

How many mansions does Mario own? Zero.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Dude, Luigi basically _owns_, at least, one mansion.
> 
> How many mansions does Mario own? Zero.



Mario has a castle though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Mario has a castle though.




And we only ever saw it _once_.

And it was ruined by Wario's garlic odor, so Mario never went back.

I don't know about the rest of you, but I think I want a Paper Luigi game akin to what was regaled in his stories in Paper Mario: TTYD to happen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> She is literally an alt color.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 18, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> And we only ever saw it _once_.
> 
> And it was ruined by Wario's garlic odor, so Mario never went back.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but I think I want a Paper Luigi game akin to what was regaled in his stories in Paper Mario: TTYD to happen.



I alway imagined a game where there is four luigis from parallel universes which must travel the dimensions to stop Mr L (who has now Super Dimentio's power without Dimentio's influence) which has destroyed all existance and remade it into a Luigi themed world.

So you play as Luigis travelling through Luigi themed worlds and fighting Luigi

Also sorry but Peacock is right, Daisy is litterally a Peach clone with a more tomboy-ish personality and is mostly liked because she is a love interest to Luigi, IMO no offense but i personally prefer Luigi with Rosie


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2013)

list of girls mario has had:
pauline
peach
daisy
rosalina

weegee gets all the seconds


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Remember?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 18, 2013)

Peach Bloomers. 

Remember?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 18, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> /touches her
> 
> /touches her all over


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 18, 2013)

She has my germs on her so she's mine now.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 18, 2013)

The question is:

What kind of underwear is Rosalina going to be wearing?  First task undeniably has to be to make her jump and then pause and spin the camera round


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll play as Rosalina and you can admire me


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 18, 2013)

Finally a new character. And it's Rosalina!!


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2013)

Rosalina is nice and all, but I'm gonna need me some Falcon soon.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Rosalina is nice and all, but I'm gonna need me some Falcon soon.



I agree. I love Rosalina's addition, but Falcon's long overdue 

I've played Falcon all night just now in Melee<3


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 18, 2013)

Welp, I guess I was wrong - Rosie's appearance in Mario 3D World was in a bit a hint towards her being playable in Smash.

I find it a tad strange now that Mario has essentially five character slots taken, but this opens up the idea of having five characters from things like Pokemon.



Bowser said:


> Also i'am the only one who through at first that Kirby was gonna be a guest racer in Mario Kart 8 ?
> 
> Kirby for Mario Kart 8, DO IT NINTENDO !!



It would be a great idea TBH. After all, Mario and Kirby not only share so many themes but they are the only two Nintendo franchises to branch a racing game. (whereas, F-Zero was literally a racing title to begin with.)

I present to you the theme that played at the start of the video:

[YOUTUBE]3PvfUmAU2y8[/YOUTUBE]


(Also if you watch Rosalina's intro video, you'll notice some cinematic similarities until the reveal)

Yep, Kirby Air Ride, a game that already had things like gliding long before Mario Kart adapted the idea. I have a feeling though, plenty of people who see this would love the idea of Kirby in Mario Kart 8.


Also, I saw the Mario Kart 8 stage reveals - while one is definitely an airship level, the beanstalk reminds me of this:

[YOUTUBE]1dj3_RmSr-0[/YOUTUBE]

For comparison:

[YOUTUBE]IrKY8cJfXEw[/YOUTUBE]


PLEASE KIRBY FOR MARIO KART 8!!!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Villager's up special is finally confirmed and he has the Balloon Fight death animation.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I agree. I love Rosalina's addition, but Falcon's long overdue
> 
> I've played Falcon all night just now in Melee<3


Dem Captain need to be in it, no....dem Captain MUST be in it.

A Smash Bros game without the Captain isn't a true Smash Bros game



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Villager's up special is finally confirmed and he has the Balloon Fight death animation.


And so the killer Villager was defeated by the killer Luma....

You can see the bloodlust and coldness in the eyes of dat red Luma


----------



## Sanji (Dec 18, 2013)

She looks really fun to play. A cool addition for sure.

Captain Falcon is kind of a must. Doubt they won't include him.

Still crossing fingers for Mewtwo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

So.....expect Ice Climbers POSSIBLY on Christmas.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> She is literally an alt color.



Gahdammit, Peacock, that's not good enough. You *know* it isn't! 



-JT- said:


> The question is:
> 
> What kind of underwear is Rosalina going to be wearing?  First task undeniably has to be to make her jump and then pause and spin the camera round



Pfft. This question was bound to asked sooner or later. 

Speaking of Peach though (kind've), I noticed something weird.



Rosy's apparently of a different... aspect ratio(?)... than Peach. I kinda find this odd. I wonder why they decided to go for a more realistic build for Peach, but gave Rosalina her original cartoony, big-headed structure. It sorta bothers me to be honest.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder if it is still possible to have the Plusle and Minun combo. :/


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

All of these mario kart appearances are hints me thinks


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2013)

A Mario Kart for smash? 

Down Smash: Skid
Forward Smash: Accelerate

B moves are different items.

Final Smash is the dreaded blue shell.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 19, 2013)

I take it Yoshi will be re-revealed when Yoshi's New Island comes out - It's still strange that he's still the only one of the original eight that hasn't returned...


But yeah, still loving that reveal trailer, and that Kirby Air Ride homage. KIRBY FOR MARIO KART 8!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

Shirker said:


> A Mario Kart for smash?
> 
> Down Smash: Skid
> Forward Smash: Accelerate
> ...



blue shell should target the enemy with the most lives and instant kill them


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OH MY GAWD 

bet you can infinite grab with her with some practice....


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 19, 2013)

Metroid: Other M; Ridley arena. 

Nice.


----------



## Stein (Dec 19, 2013)

Awww yes, Rosalina!!
She looks fairly difficult to play.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 19, 2013)

RemChu said:


> OH MY GAWD
> 
> bet you can infinite grab with her with some practice....



Indeed. Like I said: 'desych-like' combo's using Luma.

Though we're not sure if Luma can grab too, but there'll probably be moves that'll let you get a regrab from Rosa after a throw->Luma attack.

That and possibly RosaLuma wobbling


----------



## -JT- (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope Rosalina doesn't become the next Metaknight/Snake/Ike of online  I like my mains to be fairly uncommon, or at least not one of the ubers.


----------



## G (Dec 19, 2013)

Rosalina is too op lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## YoungChief (Dec 19, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I hope Rosalina doesn't become the next Metaknight/Snake/Ike of online  I like my mains to be fairly uncommon, or at least not one of the ubers.



Well here's how I expect things to go down. I am fairly sure she will be a great character, there's no way she's low tier in my eyes, so I think a lot of people will be playing her online at first, but if she's even half as complex to play as she looks I think a lot of people will hop off the bandwagon and play someone else.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 19, 2013)

Dem Luma


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2013)

Bowser said:


> No seriously, it's just me or i swear this Luma act like a fucking JJBA stand for Rosalina ?


----------



## Bowser (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

Gold Luma Requiem D:


----------



## Bowser (Dec 19, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Gold Luma Requiem D:


Make sense considering that she reset the universe

That or Made in Stardust/Stairway to Stardust


----------



## -JT- (Dec 19, 2013)

So is her Final Smash going to be some sort of massive Black Hole like at the end of SMG? Or have the Comet Observatory Smash through the stage like it did to  Bowser's Armada?

I also want to see her Barrier Sphere in her moveset  It's simple but badass 



YoungChief said:


> Well here's how I expect things to go down. I am fairly sure she will be a great character, there's no way she's low tier in my eyes, so I think a lot of people will be playing her online at first, but if she's even half as complex to play as she looks I think a lot of people will hop off the bandwagon and play someone else.



Yeah good point. Hopefully this will be the case. I don't want her to become a character that everyone hates thanks to online abuse


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I missed something.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2013)

Got bored.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2013)

I wonder when Mr. GnW will be revealed.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 19, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I hope Rosalina doesn't become the next Metaknight/Snake/Ike of online  I like my mains to be fairly uncommon, or at least not one of the ubers.



Ike is mid tier though


----------



## -JT- (Dec 19, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Ike is mid tier though



He was still abused online  I couldn't have one online session without encountering him


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 19, 2013)

Rosalina FTW still


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2013)

I think Ike was good online because of the lag. Most people would lag while Ike does his side smash.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

Bowser said:


> Make sense considering that she reset the universe
> 
> That or Made in Stardust/Stairway to Stardust



wait
rosalina is a resetter of the universe?


----------



## Bowser (Dec 19, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> wait
> rosalina is a resetter of the universe?


In the end of SMG1, a black hole nearly annhilated the entire universe, fortunately the Lumas managed to stabilize it turning it into a new big bang, Rosalina then appeared, having being unfased by the big bang and saving Mario in the process, she basically tell him that the old universe was destroyed and was eventually reborn as a new universe, she then send him back to the newly formed universe which is implied to be the universe where the events of SMG2 happen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Got bored.



Where the fuck is Aeron? And Bayonetta? And Wonder Red?
And The girls?
And  the fuck is Krool doing there?

WHERE IS PANNE or SVETTA? WHERE IS THE HODDED AVATA?

WHERE IS ISSAC? OR FELIX? OR EVIL BASTARD ALEX?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2013)

^

You's gonna ask all those questions when the full roster is revealed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2013)

Bowser said:


> In the end of SMG1, a black hole nearly annhilated the entire universe, fortunately the Lumas managed to stabilize it turning it into a new big bang, Rosalina then appeared, having being unfased by the big bang and saving Mario in the process, she basically tell him that the old universe was destroyed and was eventually reborn as a new universe, she then send him back to the newly formed universe which is implied to be the universe where the events of SMG2 happen.



Rosalina must be this then


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just keeping it safe with my guessing. 

But ya never know what will happen now a days. Especially after Rosalina joining the game. 

I'm hoping for Medusa over Palutena personally. (Female villains need more attention in all honesty)


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2013)

Hopefully more good news will be revealed on Christmas.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm still loling at Daisy fans  First 3D World, now this


----------



## Bowser (Dec 19, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I'm still loling at Daisy fans  First 3D World, now this


:


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2013)

Add Toad fans, Waluigi supporters, Paper Mario supporters, and Bowser Jr. supporters. 

And to a lesser extent, King K Rool supporters.  I'm actually not sure why those guys are so mad.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 19, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Add Toad fans, Waluigi supporters, Paper Mario supporters, and Bowser Jr. supporters.
> 
> And to a lesser extent, King K Rool supporters.  I'm actually not sure why those guys are so mad.


Because Rosalina is a Peach reskin and their characters were older than her.

That the usual arguments i see on the web

Now we just need a "Rosalina's deal with it" icon


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

Rosalina's pussyfarts are black holes
your argument is invalid


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2013)

Shae also shoots galaxies out her hands and feet.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 19, 2013)

Luigi x Rosalina confirmed ?

Also dem sparkles


----------



## Scizor (Dec 19, 2013)

I think Rosalina's a good addition to the roster.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well I don't hate Rosalina. She looks cool and unique. I think some people are upset [including me] that Daisy is not in this game and Rosalina was pick over her. I know I know but Malv she is just a re skin from Peach. No she is not bitches  >_>

I bet Sakurai can find a unique way for her to fight and way different from Peach.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well I don't hate Rosalina. She looks cool and unique. I think some people are upset [including me] that Daisy is not in this game and Rosalina was pick over her. I know I know but Malv she is just a re skin from Peach. No she is not bitches  >_>
> 
> I bet Sakurai can find a unique way for her to fight and way different from Peach.



To each their own, but I think Rosalina has more potential for being a unique character in Smash than Daisy (especially now that she's paired with Luma), thus I think she's a great pick over Dairy.

I can imagine your grief though, so I won't further salt your wounds or anything like that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *To each their own, but I think Rosalina has more potential for being a unique character in Smash than Daisy (especially now that she's paired with Luma), thus I think she's a great pick over Dairy.*
> 
> I can imagine your grief though, so I won't further salt your wounds or anything like that.



I have to agree, specially after watching the trailer. Very unique character she is but the beef that people have is that Daisy is not in it yet. I believe that is why they are more upset than Rosalina making the cut. I can get behind that in some degree.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

rosalina is replacing ice climbers


----------



## Sanji (Dec 19, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> rosalina is replacing ice climbers



Honestly okay with this if that turns out to be the case.


----------



## Gino (Dec 19, 2013)

Rosalina>Peach


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> Honestly okay with this if that turns out to be the case.


quality


Gino said:


> Rosalina>Peach



posts


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well I don't hate Rosalina. She looks cool and unique. I think some people are upset [including me] that Daisy is not in this game and Rosalina was pick over her. I know I know but Malv she is just a re skin from Peach. No she is not bitches  >_>
> 
> I bet Sakurai can find a unique way for her to fight and way different from Peach.




Sounds kinda like all the talks of Waluigi and such...

I think Rosalina was picked because Rosalina was not only new but she has her own character, her own background, and her own specialty.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Add Toad fans, Waluigi supporters, Paper Mario supporters, and Bowser Jr. supporters.


 Paper Mario had supporters? What were they smoking? 
Toad was never going to get in so long as Peach had him as a move. I also never saw Bowser Jr as a potential. 
Personally I'd have liked to have seen Waluigi, to complete the quartet, but looks like her might just be an Assist again.



> And to a lesser extent, King K Rool supporters.  I'm actually not sure why those guys are so mad.


 Again, didn't even realise he had a fanbase!



Bowser said:


> Luigi x Rosalina confirmed ?
> 
> Also dem sparkles



I always shipped Luigi X Rosalina ever since I got that 100% picture at the end of SMG. The one of them together with the Toad Brigade.

If Nintendo did move to make Luigi X Rosalina official, I'd lol so hard  Daisy might as well just be killed off.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

"Hi, I'm Daisy"-Daisy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Again, didn't even realise he had a fanbase!



Hey. It's hard not to be a fan of a badass crocodile pirate that fights DK.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow, still pissing about 2 Peach clones? Shipping and God knows what else? God damn, we need a new reveal fast.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 20, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Paper Mario had supporters?



It has but given that Nintendo ignore the RPG, we will never see one outside of their media (too bad i would have loved an Antasma or Count Bleck assist)



> I always shipped Luigi X Rosalina ever since I got that 100% picture at the end of SMG. The one of them together with the Toad Brigade.
> 
> If Nintendo did move to make Luigi X Rosalina official, I'd lol so hard  Daisy might as well just be killed off.



Me too, there is also the fact that Luigi will refuse to give you a star unless you tell Rosalina that he was him that found it and overral both are the most developped mainstream characters along with Bowser, so it kind of work

And no Daisy shouldn't be killed off, she is a spin-off character, so pair him with the WAAAAH !! So we can have a reason for Waluigi's Taco Stand to happen


----------



## -JT- (Dec 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Hey. It's hard not to be a fan of a badass crocodile pirate that fights DK.





I'll take your word for it.



Bowser said:


> It has but given that Nintendo ignore the RPG, we will never see one outside of their media (too bad i would have loved an Antasma or Count Bleck assist)


Those characters would be cool, but Paper Mario seems just as redundant as Doctor Mario to me.
I'm being a bit hypocritical though, because I love Toon Link even though he is pretty much redundant when we already have regular Link.



> Me too, there is also the fact that Luigi will refuse to give you a star unless you tell Rosalina that he was him that found it and overral both are the most developped mainstream characters along with Bowser, so it kind of work


Oh yes, I remember that 
You're right actually. They really are the most developed characters, and these three genuinely are my favourite three in the Mario Series too! (with Peach, Toad and Yoshi following close behind). Seems like there's no coincidence!



> And no Daisy shouldn't be killed off, she is a spin-off character, so pair him with the WAAAAH !! So we can have a reason for Waluigi's Taco Stand to happen


Well, I've always been a fan of 'Pair the Spares', so when (in my head canon) Daisy was booted out to make way for Rosalina, Waluigi was the guy to catch her fall, so I can work with this


----------



## Bowser (Dec 20, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Those characters would be cool, but Paper Mario seems just as redundant as Doctor Mario to me.
> I'm being a bit hypocritical though, because I love Toon Link even though he is pretty much redundant when we already have regular Link.


Oh ! You mean the character ? Well admitelly i might want it as an alternate color for Mario but aside for that...


> Oh yes, I remember that
> You're right actually. They really are the most developed characters, and these three genuinely are my favourite three in the Mario Series too! (with Peach, Toad and Yoshi following close behind). Seems like there's no coincidence!
> 
> Well, I've always been a fan of 'Pair the Spares', so when (in my head canon) Daisy was booted out to make way for Rosalina, Waluigi was the guy to catch her fall, so I can work with this


Well IIRC there was some manual which said that Luigi did indeed have crush to Daisy but eventually it didn't work out (i've heard that on Tv tropes so i'm not sure about it), so he seem to have gone for Rosalina.

Waluigi and Daisy need to be paired, so you can have the plot of Waluigi's Taco Stand being, some guy  (Tatanga ?) kidnap her and ask a ransom, so Waluigi open a Taco Stand and get pizza jobs to get the money (since Wario is too greedy to pay) while beating the shit out of his rivals with torn whips.

Instant buy for me


----------



## KevKev (Dec 21, 2013)

Next reveal better be Ness and Lucas.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 21, 2013)

If the next reveal is a veteran I want to see Captain Falcon, or Ice Climbers. For newcomers they should just go ahead and show Chrom already, everyone knows he's gonna be in


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 21, 2013)

We need Zelda


----------



## Scizor (Dec 21, 2013)

YoungChief said:


> If the next reveal is a veteran I want to see Captain Falcon, or Ice Climbers. For newcomers they should just go ahead and show Chrom already, everyone knows he's gonna be in





Ino Yamanaka said:


> We need Zelda



I want to see Captain Falcon and/or Sheik the most (from the veterans) right now.

They're long overdueee


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 21, 2013)

i hope they drop lucas
like dubstep drops bass


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 21, 2013)

Where's Ness? Someone needs to represent Earthbound.


----------



## G (Dec 21, 2013)

Where's Yoshi? Someone needs to represent Yoshi's Island.
inb4 Baby Mario gets confirmed


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2013)

In due time, guys.

The game's, like, a half a year away at _least_.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 21, 2013)

Baby Wario for Smash?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Next reveal better be Ness and Lucas.



Ness and Jigglypuff got leaked 3DS


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ness and Jigglypuff got leaked 3DS



Too bad it was fake.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Too bad it was fake.



Good. As inevadable as their eventual appearences may be, it would be pretty stupid if they made that mistake twice.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 22, 2013)

Captain Falcon should be confirmed along side Wonder Red.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 22, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Captain Falcon should be confirmed along side Wonder Red.



Best news of the day.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 22, 2013)

Still waiting on Zelda  I know she'll be in, but I'm anticipating her look. Will she be a Skyward Sword copy and paste? Or have her Twilight Princess/OoT but with the more cel-shaded style attributed to Link in this Smash?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 22, 2013)

Game N Watch still on my wishlist.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Still waiting on Zelda  I know she'll be in, but I'm anticipating her look. Will she be a Skyward Sword copy and paste? Or have her Twilight Princess/OoT but with the more cel-shaded style attributed to Link in this Smash?



i hope Zelda and Ganondorf have their Twilight Princess design.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 23, 2013)

They should replace Ganondorf with Demise or something.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 23, 2013)

Naw.

He can just be a costume change.

I wouldn't mind him in addition to Ganondorf though... Or Ghirahim


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 23, 2013)

Confirmed: Rosalina is the tallest female character in game.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 23, 2013)

Rosalina!! I can't wait


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think the only girl who could be taller now is Palutena.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 23, 2013)

I think a Wonderful 101 character addition would be...Wonderful, but what kind of moveset what would Wonder Red have?


----------



## -JT- (Dec 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Confirmed: Rosalina is the tallest female character in game.



She's stunning 

Zelda seriously needs to get confirmed soon before I completely dump her for the Queen of the Universe...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rosalina>>>Zelda/Shiek>Peach.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Rosalina>>>Zelda/Shiek>Peach.



Bitches don't know 'bout my Samus.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2013)

SO IS LLOYD HERE YET?
NO
FUCK


----------



## -JT- (Dec 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Bitches don't know 'bout my Samus.



Pfft...



Samus traverses the stars, Rosalina grows them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 23, 2013)

Samus doesn't count. Only princesses for this choice.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 23, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Rosalina grows them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Samus doesn't count. Only princesses for this choice.



Samus is an uncrowned Princess.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

I hope we play as THE BABY


----------



## Scizor (Dec 23, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> SO IS LLOYD HERE YET?
> NO
> FUCK



WE JUST HAVE TO KEEP BELIEVING


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lloyd is not going to make it. The HD port of that game is not coming to the WiiU, so I don't see the point.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Lloyd is not going to make it. The HD port of that game is not coming to the WiiU, so I don't see the point.



SHUN THE NON-BELIEVER

SHUUUUUUUUN


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 23, 2013)

But gaiz Lloyd is in the game. Oh...you're not talking about the gyroid.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 23, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Pfft...
> 
> 
> 
> Samus traverses the stars, Rosalina grows them.



Samus traverses the stars killing Xenomorph-tier aliens. 

Rosalina, as stunning as she is, just sits on her comet watching the lights whiz by. 

So sorry, but:

#1: Samus
#2: Rosalina


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> But gaiz Lloyd is in the game. Oh...you're not talking about the gyroid.



Hey Peacock
what's the biggest neg you've ever received?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 23, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Hey Peacock
> what's the biggest neg you've ever received?



One bigger then anything you could do to me. 

I used to be an OBDer.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2013)

Did someone say the Baby?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn6Isg0bmVU[/youtube]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Hey Peacock
> what's the biggest neg you've ever received?



Negged by zaru 3 times


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 23, 2013)

We already had the best characters revealed at the start - Mario and Kirby.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 23, 2013)

Rosalina already looks like an OP character. Having a mix of Zelda/Ice Climbers fighting style.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 23, 2013)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> Rosalina already looks like an OP character. Having a mix of Zelda/Ice Climbers fighting style.



Inb4 Zelda and Ice Climbers are not in the roster.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> One bigger then anything you could do to me.
> 
> I used to be an OBDer.







Unlosing Ranger said:


> Negged by zaru 3 times



D:

i pity you


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 23, 2013)

I got negged just for having Fan clubs.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2013)

Huh, so judging from the last page, I'm the only one that's kinda put off by Rosalina's height/build.

Well, I'm glad you guys enjoy it.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 24, 2013)

rosalina = amazon


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 24, 2013)

You know what strange thing occurred to me? I wonder who are the main character's parents are..?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2013)

That is strange, but something I sometimes wonder myself. Like, where the hell did Peach come from? Because she and the Mario Bros seem to be the only humanoids in their world.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2013)

OH, SHIT! OH SHIT, IT'S HAPPENING!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> D:
> 
> i pity you



Then repped 2 times later 
Your rank is "pretty cute" apparently, that one is new.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2013)

Reposting this because my last one got buried harder than Phil Fish's career.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 24, 2013)

[youtube]P3ALwKeSEYs[/youtube]


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks fun and beautiful stage


----------



## Bioness (Dec 24, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Reposting this because my last one got buried harder than Phil Fish's career.



That's why you should switch to 40 posts per page


----------



## Darth (Dec 24, 2013)

ugh, that image looks horrible. 

This is why everyone needs to buy this game for the Wii U.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> ugh, that image looks horrible.
> 
> This is why everyone needs to buy this game for the Wii U.



The worst part is that most people will buy it for 3DS.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 24, 2013)

Going to get both


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then repped 2 times later
> Your rank is "pretty cute" apparently, that one is new.


yes im pretty cute though :33




Bioness said:


> That's why you should switch to 40 posts per page



betch please 
im at 50
and then then too 100
this place will be NYOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2013)

KevKev said:


> They should replace Ganondorf with Demise or something.



hell no!!!!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 24, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> hell no!!!!



technically speaking, Ganondorf _is_ Demise.


----------



## Iruel (Dec 24, 2013)

waiting for Eggman and Knuckles to be confirmed 
and Ridley


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2013)

I've gotten a Wii U for my birthday so I'm ready for this game


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 24, 2013)

^ Nintendoland is really fun


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5rU_9pXUZwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

I used to do 200 per page.
Can't do that shit anymore.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 25, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> betch please
> im at 50
> and then then too 100
> this place will be NYOOOOOOOOOOOM



I would do 50 but I find it too conflicting with having to interact with people who are on 20 posts per page.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2013)

So Rainbow Road is only available for 3DS?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 25, 2013)

Some stages are exclusive separately of WiiU and 3DS.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2013)

:/

That makes me wonder ...


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> That's why you should switch to 40 posts per page



Don't tell me how to live my life! 

*switches*



Darth said:


> ugh, that image looks horrible.
> 
> This is why everyone needs to buy this game for the Wii U.



Never use screenshots as a defining indicator of a 3DS video game's visual quality.... or any system for that matter, but it goes doubly so for 3DS games. For whatever reason, screenshots from that system look downright atrocious 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 25, 2013)

Calm 
Down 
And
Love
Rosalina 
​


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2013)

Shit there are a lot of smash screenshots that look pretty freaking good


----------



## Gino (Dec 25, 2013)

Get both problem solved.


----------



## G (Dec 25, 2013)

3ds master race
Who plays for graphics LOL


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2013)

This is the only reason Im giving Smash Bros on the 3DS any time of day

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-M3nwAVSKg [/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkcLgHOTC6Y[/youtube]


WiiU Pro-Controller is too damn good to not play this game on the WiiU. Shits over every other controller under the bloody sun.

SNES controllers also rock. (imagine one shaped like a dr mario capsule, would be so fucking cash)


----------



## Gino (Dec 25, 2013)

Bitches and Graphics Whores.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas fellow Smashers


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 25, 2013)

Starffy got deconfirmed today.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!

Wait ... deconfirmed?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Wait ... deconfirmed?



He's not a playable character. 

Welcome back to being an assist Starfy.

Also, POSSIBLE/UNLIKELY chance that we'll get Zelda tomorrow.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2013)

Why's that?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 25, 2013)

A Link Between Worlds releases in japan tomorrow.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh right, forgot about dat advertising. 

I hope that prediction's correct. I wanna see mah Smash Zelda in HD, plz.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh Zelda.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 25, 2013)

Too many cute stars :33


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 26, 2013)

fuck yeah Zelda is confirmed and whit her Twilight Princess look.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> fuck yeah Zelda is confirmed and whit her Twilight Princess look.



OMG REALLY?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> OMG REALLY?!



YA REALLY!


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow. She looks so good. 

I am very cited now.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 26, 2013)

Dat spirit tracks armour!


----------



## Stein (Dec 26, 2013)

Rosalina _and_ Zelda announced in the same month?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 26, 2013)

Zelda has been announced?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 26, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Also, POSSIBLE/UNLIKELY chance that we'll get Zelda tomorrow.



*reps*

Fuck. Yes. 

----------------

EDIT*

*GAHDAMMIT, PEACH!!!*



*YOU WHORE!!!*


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2013)

Zelda looks AMAZING.

But where's sheik 
Sheik might be a character on her own, because that Armor controlling move (shown in a new picture today) might be Zelda's new Down B. This could mean Sheik'll get her own character slot and Down B 

Please don't be cut Sheik. Please don't cut Sheik Sakurai.

Or Sakurai just loves suspense: Pokemon trainer (if he returns) might take three updates then


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow, a Spirit Tracks Zelda in the style of Twilight Princess. Wasn't expecting that one.

She looks pretty great. Sheik is probably cut then.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sheik is probably cut then.



No way.

Nah..

No?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2013)

Now Now DB, we wouldnt want to make Impa cranky now would we?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> No way.
> 
> Nah..
> 
> No?



Then again, probably not.

Ganondorf's design will sport Twilight Princess flair for sure, though. That's great, maybe he'll use a Sage Sword.

And Peach is still a slut, huh? Holy shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, a Spirit Tracks Zelda in the style of Twilight Princess. Wasn't expecting that one.



But I was suckers


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

Phatom Knight Vs. Luma! THE ULTIMATE WAR!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

Watch as Phantom is an assist trophy.


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Sheik might be a character on *her* own


lol hate to break it to you but SHEIK IS MALE.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, a Spirit Tracks Zelda in the style of Twilight Princess. Wasn't expecting that one.
> 
> She looks pretty great. Sheik is probably cut then.



No way in hell Sheik is getting cut lol. Sakura just wants to space out their individual reveals for whatever reason.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> SHEIK IS MALE.



Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol hate to break it to you but SHEIK IS MALE.



A magic cock is still a fake cock.


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2013)

Zelda can change genders confirmed by The Creator.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd like to know why the fuck is Zelda even doing gangsta signs but maybe that's just me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2013)

Because she's gone Dio Fucking BRAAANNNDDOOOOOOO on us.

Killer Queen all up in this bitch


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2013)

Sheik better be in.................


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

STAND BATTLE....Luma wins.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 26, 2013)

Zelda Kujo vs Rosalina Giovanna ?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aYk7JErHDQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## TSC (Dec 26, 2013)

I think Shiek not going to be Zelda's down B anymore and that spirit track armor will be her Down B summon. I think we're going to get Impa skyward sword ver. as the new "Shiek" Which makes sense and I think would be better. Impa was the one who taught zelda the sheik stuff so Haveing impa be the new shiek makes more sense and the skyward ver. kinda look like a shiek so I think that's what they're going to go for.




Besides this at least give us hopeful of Ganondorf becoming more of his own character and moves and finally give him a fucking sword.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2013)

Well Sheik is my main if she gets cut, I am not buying this game.. I am damn serious.


----------



## Cobalt (Dec 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well Sheik is my main if she gets cut, I am not buying this game.. I am damn serious.



Calm down I highly doubt she's getting cut..Zelda and Shiek did not get revealed at the same time for Brawl Shiek was revealed quite a while afterwards.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes. So much yes. @Jojo art

Also, Impa replacing Sheik is dumb as shit.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2013)

I doubt Sheik will get cut.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

She wont. Making Sheik a separate character from Zelda is also stupid as hell. If we get a second Zelda it will probably be Toon Zelda or Tetra. (Tetra might end up as her own character since this Zelda might be using stuff from the Toon Games.)


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2013)

I guess I should be saving up money for this.


----------



## Bowser (Dec 26, 2013)

One do not simply steal Rosalina's spotlight without facing the wrath of ZA LUMA !!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 26, 2013)

TSC said:


> I think Shiek not going to be Zelda's down B anymore and that spirit track armor will be her Down B summon. I think we're going to get Impa skyward sword ver. as the new "Shiek" Which makes sense and I think would be better. Impa was the one who taught zelda the sheik stuff so Haveing impa be the new shiek makes more sense and the skyward ver. kinda look like a shiek so I think that's what they're going to go for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the Darknut could be a Assist Trophy and the pic is made to look like she is summoning her.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Phantom could be a Assist Trophy and the pic is made to look like she is summoning her.



Fixed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the Darknut could be a Assist Trophy and the pic is made to look like she is summoning her.



Well, that's...huh...that's a stretch.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, that's...huh...that's a stretch.



Not necessarily, the hand motion she's making in the picture with the armor is the same one she's making in the picture with Link/Peach, except in the latter picture there is no armor attacking anything


----------



## TSC (Dec 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the Darknut could be a Assist Trophy and the pic is made to look like she is summoning her.



that's also a possibility. I'm just saying IF that pic was her new move, then the possible scenario of a new "sheik" would best be Impa.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 26, 2013)

Bowser said:


> One do not simply steal Rosalina's spotlight without facing the wrath of ZA LUMA !!



Thanks for posting this pic, because I was about to. It's probably my favorite one so far. 

Not only is it kinda friggin' adorable, but the lighting on them both almost makes it look like a cut scene. When you group that with the new particle effects and how emotive Sakurai and crew seem to be making the characters this time around... Man, this is gonna be a really beautiful game to play if nothing else.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, that's...huh...that's a stretch.



No, no, I'm with Chief on this one. Sakurai does this shit all the time. He loves putting the characters and poses and situations that look like something else. He's quite good at it. I have a feeling he might be doing it again to throw us off, as he apparently gets off on that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

So....J-Stars lost the stand users to Smash. 

But J-Stars has Joseph. So they auto win.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2013)

^

Wut.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol hate to break it to you but SHEIK IS MALE.
> 
> 
> No way in hell Sheik is getting cut lol. Sakura just wants to space out their individual reveals for whatever reason.





Darth said:


> Zelda can change genders confirmed by The Creator.



A girl (Zelda) in disquise is a girl.

Basic syllogism.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> ^
> 
> Wut.



Just the truth.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> fuck yeah Zelda is confirmed and whit her Twilight Princess look.



Her Twilight Princess look is easily her best design. pek

Hopefully we'll get Ganon back with his TP design also.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2013)

Screw Ganondorf with a sword, Give him his fucking trident


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> Her Twilight Princess look is easily her best design. pek
> 
> Hopefully we'll get Ganon back with his TP design also.



I wonder why she's wearing Spirit Tracks Zelda's necklace


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2013)

Is she? I didn't even notice.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah she is


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 27, 2013)

Didn't she have the Twilight Princess design in Brawl?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Didn't she have the Twilight Princess design in Brawl?



She did. What people aren't noticing is that this Zelda is Twilight Princess' artstyle interpretation of Zelda in Spirit Tracks 

That's why people assuming that the Spirit Track's Knight isn't a move but a assist trophy is a giant stretch. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> She did. What people aren't noticing is that this Zelda is Twilight Princess' artstyle interpretation of Zelda in Spirit Tracks
> 
> That's why people assuming that the Spirit Track's Knight isn't a move but a assist trophy is a giant stretch. Let's see how it goes.



Nah man, it's definitely her TP design.

Her Spirit track design has some features that aren't featured in her Sm4sh design while the resemblence between her TP design and her Sm4sh design is very noticable in pretty much every aspect.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Nah man, it's definitely her TP design.



She has traits of both Spirit Tracks and Twilight Princess. This isn't just "Twilight Princess" Zelda. Just go check Twilight Princess or Brawl's model, it's not a copy paste job.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> She has traits of both Spirit Tracks and Twilight Princess. This isn't just "Twilight Princess" Zelda. Just go check Twilight Princess or Brawl's model, it's not a copy paste job.



Her Sm4sh design seems like a copy and paste from her TP design to me: the only things she has in common with the Spirit tracks design are things that are also present in her TP design (i.e., gloves and a piece of her dress with symbols: heck, even the symbols match the TP design). Even her hair and hair color aren't similar to her Spirit Tracks design and neither is her tiara. Same with the color scheme of her clothes and her 'shoulder pads'.



The only resemblence her Sm4sh design has with the Spirit Tracks design, when compared to her TP design, is that she isn't holding a sword


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2013)

Sakurai going on a break guys.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm glad he's finally taking a break: he really deserves it and I think it'll do him some good. =)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2013)

[youtube]B8VacdTj2pY[/youtube]


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2013)

They made her brighter.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 27, 2013)

I go away for Christmas and Zelda gets confirmed? Best present ever! 

She looks stunning. She and Rosalina shall steal the limelight 

Lol at Peach STILL being depicted as a whore on the SSB website


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 27, 2013)

Peach Vs. Zelda Vs. Rosalina Vs. Samus, Best GURL FIGHT EVER!! :33


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 27, 2013)

Zelda look the prettiest out of the three princess.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Zelda look the prettiest out of the tree princess.



Well she is the only TREE princess then.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2013)

Tree princess.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2013)

Liking the roster so far


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2013)

Now give us King Dedede and Meta Knight.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2013)

Team game & watch.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2013)

Party Lloyd Irving :33


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 28, 2013)

^ 

That would be nice too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 28, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Well she is the only TREE princess then.



wacha talking about willis?


----------



## BashFace (Dec 28, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> wacha talking about willis?




That's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 28, 2013)

My guess that Meta Knight might return...


----------



## -JT- (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm sitting pretty now that Bowser, Zelda, Luigi and Rosalina are all confirmed.

I'll just sit back and enjoy whoever is thrown at us now. Hopefully there'll be some nice surprises.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I'm sitting pretty now that Bowser, Zelda, Luigi and Rosalina are all confirmed.
> 
> I'll just sit back and enjoy whoever is thrown at us now. Hopefully there'll be some nice surprises.



I'm _almost_ at the icing-on-cake stage. All I want is for Shiek to be confirmed and I'm set.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Party Lloyd Irving :33



YES 

Also, I need my Captain Falcon fix soon  and I hope Sheik isn't cut.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 28, 2013)

You think Zelda/Sheik just be the same person again?


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm sure they will be.  Back during the Dojo updates for Brawl, that time Zelda was also revealed by herself and Sheik wasn't shown until later.  Pretty sure this same conversation happened that time too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thats how it's done honestly. Also, if Phantom was part of Zelda's moveset, i doubt that it would replace Sheik.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 28, 2013)

Heres the roster that I'D want. My most wanted being Wonder Red, Shulk, Medusa, and Bomberman.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2013)

Would be a hassle if Zelda and Shiek aren't the same people.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

Where the hell are Issac Aeron and Bayo?!Take out  Waddle Dee and put in a hooded MU. Put in Panne or Tiki for animal transformations(Or sveta from golden Sun)  Keep Ike in for console representative or replace him with Batman(Kakusei of the Cherche)

Screw Ridley, replace him with SA-X.

Replace BomberMan with Jack Frost. Konami sucks. 

And put Riki in. And Hades. Pandora instead of Medusa?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 29, 2013)

We should all post our dream/expected roster.

That ought to keep us busy (through discussing/argueing) 'till the sixth


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2013)

My dream list will never happen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

Ganondorf needs a trident and we need villains from Nintendo's RPGs in there.  Like Alex from Golden Sun, the bastards in Earthbound, fire emblem, battalion wars ect


----------



## -JT- (Dec 29, 2013)

No Amy Rose, no buy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wonder Red, Shulk, Medusa, and Bomberman or bust!


----------



## G (Dec 29, 2013)

An Excitebike stage would be cool


----------



## Shirker (Dec 29, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> My dream list will never happen.



That's why they're "dream" lists. Because they will only happen in our dreams. 

Smash rosters end up being too long, so instead, I'll just post key points that would make me lose my shit. In no particular order

Lloyd Irving reveal
A 2nd Sanic stage (he's a returning fighter now. Give him another stage rep)
Make Ganon use his damn sword (should he appear)
Zelda/Tetra reveal
Secondary Kid Icarus reveal (I don't care who, but would prefer Magnus or Palutena)
Shantea reveal
Alternate costumes
Motherf--king *Daisy* reveal (alt or otherwise)
Return of Adventure Mode (maybe with a stage for each franchise, having them randomize to keep things fresh. Also, Co-op)

A couple of these things I know will never happen, but again, dream list.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2013)

But my imagination is too little.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

Ganon has a trident. We need an Axe user and a lance user in smash so its perfect


----------



## Shirker (Dec 29, 2013)

Whatever, just give him a weapon. I don't care which. The point is sticking him with C. Falcon's moveset was _never_ a good idea.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2013)

GANON PWNCH! 

Dat evil.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 29, 2013)

Shirker said:


> That's why they're "dream" lists. Because they will only happen in our dreams.
> 
> Smash rosters end up being too long, so instead, I'll just post key points that would make me lose my shit. In no particular order
> 
> ...





Yeah, Shantae, Lloyd, and Daisy would never happen... Not by a long shot.



For me, I believe I've said this plenty of times but I've got Mario, Kirby, and Marth, what else do I really need?

...

Yoshi...

More Kirby stages. I wouldn't mind a nice grassland area based off of Cookie Country in Return to Dreamland, or Nutty Noon from the same game.

Magolor assist trophy because of 20th Anniversary had the challenge races, and the little guy wasn't big evil sorcerer throwing magic obstacles at you there.


Ridley...

Snake to return...



You get what I mean - more Mario, more Kirby, more Fire Emblem stuff - but not new unprecedented characters that don't make sense because they are simply loved or because their studio is helping to produce the game.


I'd also like to suggest Dillon from Rolling Western, as it had two games - a puzzle in the Streetpass Mii Plaza, and if a character on a console can appear on the 3DS (Wii Fit Trainer) then so could a character in the portables be on the console.

The only reason I'm hesitant there is because Dillon is essentially Sonic in a western (and tower defense game) - and the Blue Blur is already in there.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 29, 2013)

tbh I'd miss Ganon's Warlock Punch if they threw it out... But the rest of his CF moveset can go


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 29, 2013)

The only move Ganon can keep is the forward Special. It fits Ganon well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ganon has a trident. We need an Axe user and a lance user in smash so its perfect



his demon form use the Trident not his Gerudo form.


----------



## Zorp (Dec 29, 2013)

Greninja.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2013)

Zorp said:


> Greninja.



X & Y Pokemon Trainer

So

Chespin, Magical Girl Braixen, and Greninja

...

so yes.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2013)

Have 2 Player Survival rounds.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 30, 2013)

Plusle and Minun plox.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 30, 2013)

Big the Cat plox


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2013)

*Masahiro Sakurai talks all about game balance in the new Smash Bros. games*



> _Masahiro Sakurai had a whole lot to say about game balance for the new Super Smash Bros. games in his weekly Famitsu column. You can find an overview of what Sakurai said in the magazine below.
> “Now that Sunday’s day off is past, I’m currently working on the character adjustment for Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS and Wii U. At the moment, Bowser is very strong. He’s really strong. Fans of Smash Bros. probably never saw him as too much of a strong character, but this time, his ability to knock others out is very strong!”
> - Bowser’s Smash attacks, special attacks, and aerial attacks now have quite the ability to send opponents flying through the air
> - The best part about this is that it feels great
> ...



*Source:* 

This is a really interesting article, but the part I've bolded speaks to me even more than the articles (other) content: Captain Falcon confirmed? 

=DDDD


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2013)

So the game adjusts itself to balance determining number of players. Hmm interesting.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *Masahiro Sakurai talks all about game balance in the new Smash Bros. games*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT!

[YOUTUBE]sBwwUfuJZr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zorp (Dec 30, 2013)

Memories of Captain Falcon and his sweet spot knee.

All my feels.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2013)

THE CAPTAIN?!


----------



## -JT- (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, CF 99.99% confirmed. Unless Sakurai wants to troll 

Hopefully the Captain's pink palette swap will return too. Gay Captain Falcon, ftw!


----------



## Scizor (Dec 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Hopefully the Captain's pink palette swap will return too. *Gay Captain Falcon*, ftw!



Captain Fabulous stands above sexuality.


----------



## G (Dec 31, 2013)

WOOOOOO CAPTAIN FALCON


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 31, 2013)

Scizor said:


> We should all post our dream/expected roster.
> 
> That ought to keep us busy (through discussing/argueing) 'till the sixth



[MEGA] LUCARIO

Ultra Sword Kirby (this is damn near guaranteed to show up anyway)

Lucina 

And now that Sonic is a Veteran, I kinda expect another from his series. Eggman could be fun if they go for that.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2013)

Still very excited for the return of the Captain.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 1, 2014)

Breast cancer C.Falcon.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 1, 2014)

So yeah, I really hope Sheik will return.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2014)

I took a no fap 2014 pledge Scizor. Not on the first day man  .{_}.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 1, 2014)

since SS link is in the game does that mean SS bowel cut zelda is gonna be her default look? and instead of ganondorf it will be demise? i dunno how they're gonna make shiek look in SS style, but sakurai did manage to make a TP shiek so...i'd love to see OOT ganon. =)

also yes, ultra sword kirby was BAMF. loved it when the kirbsters finished that phoenix boss with an attack that made omnislash look like a rain drop


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Dat Shiek.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 1, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> since SS link is in the game does that mean SS bowel cut zelda is gonna be her default look? and instead of ganondorf it will be demise? i dunno how they're gonna make shiek look in SS style, but sakurai did manage to make a TP shiek so...i'd love to see OOT ganon. =)
> 
> also yes, ultra sword kirby was BAMF. loved it when the kirbsters finished that phoenix boss with an attack that made omnislash look like a rain drop


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 1, 2014)

of thank goodness <3


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Well I wish y'all a magical New Year.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 1, 2014)

Still Rosalina FTW


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Dat Shiek.



That is most definitely not Shiek lol.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> That is most definitely not Shiek lol.



So Zelda cosplaying as herself?


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So Zelda cosplaying as herself?



I'm okay with this explanation.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> That is most definitely not Shiek lol.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> So Zelda cosplaying as herself?



I can understand that. I cosplay as myself all the time. 

Wait.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I took a no fap 2014 pledge Scizor. Not on the first day man  .{_}.



Sorry, dude!



Linkofone said:


> Dat Shiek.







Darth said:


> That is most definitely not Shiek lol.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> So Zelda cosplaying as herself?





Darth said:


> I'm okay with this explanation.



Unless someone provides some evidence that Sheik's canonically male, I'll be using a symple syllogism to determine Sheik's sex: a female in disquise is a female. 

Also: Happy New year fellow Smashers!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy 2014. Hopefully it'll be the year Sm4sh releases.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Well she used magic, so I donno. Unless someone wants to send an email to Nintendo about it.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 1, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Happy 2014. Hopefully it'll be the year Sm4sh releases.



I hope so too =D
And there's a very good chance that that will happen: Sakurai explicitly mentioned it in that article I posted recently. =)

So, unless it'll get posponed like Brawl, it'll be released this year =D



Linkofone said:


> Well she used magic, so I donno. Unless someone wants to send an email to Nintendo about it.



No one knows what kind of magic: a sex change is actually quite a silly assumption (after knowing that Sheik is Zelda in disquise), as her magic could also just have changed her clothes. It's understandable that people thought Sheik was male before that plot twist in OoT, but post that event I just don't see that assumption as credible.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 1, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> since SS link is in the game does that mean SS bowel cut zelda is gonna be her default look? and instead of ganondorf it will be demise? i dunno how they're gonna make shiek look in SS style, but sakurai did manage to make a TP shiek so...i'd love to see OOT ganon. =)
> 
> also yes, ultra sword kirby was BAMF. loved it when the kirbsters finished that phoenix boss with an attack that made omnislash look like a rain drop



Brawl Shiek was based on a unused concert art from Twilight Princess.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

> No one knows what kind of magic: a sex change is actually quite a silly assumption



It is, and I agree. But it doesn't stop other people to think otherwise.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2014)

Y'know, I remember someone made an amusing chart quite a few years back "proving" that Shiek was male. The mentality was that every single interpretation of Zelda was far too busy getting kidnapped to do much. When Shiek appeared, she ended up being useful, but the second she was revealed to be Zelda: kidnap city.

 Even without being a LoZ fan, I thought it was hilarious at the time simply because in a weird way it made sense. Hold on, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

But but ... Tetra.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 1, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> It is, and I agree. But it doesn't stop other people to think otherwise.



I know and I respect that, but I'm more interested in logic than in 'hunches' (most of the time). 



Shirker said:


> Y'know, I remember someone made an amusing chart quite a few years back "proving" that Shiek was male. The mentality was that every single interpretation of Zelda was far too busy getting kidnapped to do much. When Shiek appeared, she ended up being useful, but the second she was revealed to be Zelda: kidnap city.
> 
> Even without being a LoZ fan, I thought it was hilarious at the time simply because in a weird way it made sense. Hold on, I'll see if I can find it.



Sounds.. interesting 



Linkofone said:


> But but ... Tetra.



What do you mean?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

> What do you mean?



After thinking about it, and calling a few people. I withdraw my statement. 



> I know and I respect that, but I'm more interested in logic than in 'hunches' (most of the time).



So the magic basically turned Zelda's skin color darker and made her eye color different. Would that be all?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> But but ... Tetra.



Keep in mind, the chart's old as f....

I can't remember if it explained away Tetra or if it just plain didn't include her.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2014)

Having trouble finding the chart. It might've gotten lost to the sands of time.

However, amidst my search, I found this.



I cry evry tim.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Keep in mind, the chart's old as f....
> 
> I can't remember if it explained away Tetra or if it just plain didn't include her.



That make more sense. 

----------------------------------------------------

Lol, Daisy doesn't get a lot of love does she?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2014)

I find it hilarious that every single person I talk to seems to be confused as to why she isn't gonna be in this. I thought it was just me and a couple close friends, but no. My sister, a dude at my church, friggin' acquaintances at my _job_ are just as befuddled.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 1, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> So the magic basically turned Zelda's skin color darker and made her eye color different. Would that be all?



That and the clothes I guess.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Shirker said:


> I find it hilarious that every single person I talk to seems to be confused as to why she isn't gonna be in this. I thought it was just me and a couple close friends, but no. My sister, a dude at my church, friggin' acquaintances at my _job_ are just as befuddled.




I donno if I have any response if Daisy is in game or not ... wouldn't she just be a peach clone?



Scizor said:


> That and the clothes I guess.



I guess. I mean in smash it is. But realistically wouldn't it be easier to assume that she got the close from Impa?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 1, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I guess. I mean in smash it is. But realistically wouldn't it be easier to assume that she got the close from Impa?



That's not the point. The point was that a change of clothes would make more sense than a sex change.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah that make sense.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2014)

Shirker said:


> I find it hilarious that every single person I talk to seems to be confused as to why she isn't gonna be in this. I thought it was just me and a couple close friends, but no. My sister, a dude at my church, friggin' acquaintances at my _job_ are just as befuddled.




Why DO people think Daisy's going to be playable?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 1, 2014)

^

They're just hopefuls.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Why DO people think Daisy's going to be playable?



No one thinks she's gonna be playable, they just think that her being put into the roster is about due at this point.

I'll be honest though, I'm legitimately surprised at how many people responded with "What about Daisy?" whenever I or a close buddy of mine told them about Rosalina being confirmed. It warmed mah heart.

A gahdamn shame the most we Daisy-hopefuls can expect is an alt skin, a concept that hasn't even been officially confirmed yet (and that Sakurai himself stated that he was against)


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

It might be harder to make a moveset for her


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2014)

Totally. Peach already took most of the sports-centric moves. They'd have dig deep and incorporate stuff from Super Mario Land, or the Kart/Party games. Maybe some stuff from Strikers. Or just plain make shit up, ala Captain Falcon.

*sigh*... not that she'll be confirmed anyway.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 1, 2014)

Daisy will be in the game.....AS A TROPHY!

HAAWHAAWHAAW


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah, well I guess it depends. 

How popular is daisy in Japan anyways?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2014)

Shirker said:


> they just think that her being put into the roster *is about due at this point.*




The bolded part just boggles my mind

If anything, I have to wonder why. Do these people think that after certain time has past that certain characters get in because of some obscure reason? Or is it due to the hodge podge of characters like ROB or Lucario getting in that make the theory of Daisy getting in feasible?

I mean, ROB had some significance, Lucario was more flavor of the month as far as Pokemon was concerned...

Same thing with Waluigi - I mean I get the association with Wario but Wario was at the very least chosen more towards the brand of the quirky Warioware games (as much as some people would like to forget and instead hype that Wario's Anti-Mario status in spin-offs and the Wario Land series) but Waluigi was created for nothing more but to give Wario his own Waluigi for a partner in games - the same reason Toadette exists.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Daisy will be in the game.....AS A TROPHY!
> 
> HAAWHAAWHAAW



SAWK MAH DECK! 



Drunkenwhale said:


> The bolded part just boggles my mind
> 
> If anything, I have to wonder why. Do these people think that after certain time has past that certain characters get in because of some obscure reason?



Yeah, basically. Heck, Bowser Jr. has some people backing him too. And despite myself not particularly caring for him, I get why they'd want him. Nothing particularly mind-boggling about it. 

And the obscure reason is because she's well liked. The problem is that she isn't well liked enough and also hasn't been in a single main game since Mario Land.

----------------------------

Also, to clarify: I while obviously can't speak for everyone, rest assured that Lucario and ROB have nothing to do with it for me personally. I want her in simply because I've grown to like her and I want her in. That's essentially it.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 2, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Yeah that make sense.



Are you trying to discredit what I said with an emoticon?

Modern fallacies smh


----------



## -JT- (Jan 2, 2014)

Hai Am Dayzee


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Are you trying to discredit what I said with an emoticon?
> 
> Modern fallacies smh



No. Why would you assume that?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 2, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> No. Why would you assume that?



Because of the emoticon, actually.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 2, 2014)

So....anyone else actually think Bomberman would be great if they replace Snake for Konami. Yeah. i know about Simon but Bomberman would fit in a lot better.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Because of the emoticon, actually.



Well I wasn't. At least not trying to be?



8-Peacock-8 said:


> So....anyone else actually think Bomberman would be great if they replace Snake for Konami. Yeah. i know about Simon but Bomberman would fit in a lot better.



You mean like what Mcleod did already?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 2, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So....anyone else actually think Bomberman would be great if they replace Snake for Konami. Yeah. i know about Simon but Bomberman would fit in a lot better.



Bomberman does have potential indeed, but I'm not sure what his chances are and there are other characters that I'm more hyped for.



Linkofone said:


> Well I wasn't. At least not trying to be?



Well I'm glad, then.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2014)

GRAAAAHHHHH TIME TO PLAY POKEMON


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So....anyone else actually think Bomberman would be great if they replace Snake for Konami. Yeah. i know about Simon but Bomberman would fit in a lot better.



Bomberman would actually be perfect for Smash. Eh, but it's like Scizor said, I don't think his chances are too realistic. Is he at least highly requested or anything?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 2, 2014)

He's around the same as Simon Belmont. So not very if you compare them to Pac-Man right now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2014)

WHERE'S MY CASTLEVANIA GUY, SAKURAI.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2014)

I want JACK FROST.

 And Aeron/Simon Belmont


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 2, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, basically. Heck, Bowser Jr. has some people backing him too. And despite myself not particularly caring for him, I get why they'd want him. Nothing particularly mind-boggling about it.
> 
> And the obscure reason is because she's well liked. The problem is that she isn't well liked enough and also hasn't been in a single main game since Mario Land.




Then these people need to learn that time and more literations does not open the floodgates for anything with a fanbase, significantly large or obscure, to be added in for the sake of popularity.

It should be due to the significance of that character's impact in the series they represent. For Rosalina, I can guess that because the Galaxy games were critically acclaimed, despite Mario being front and center for it all, Rosalina represented a new side of the franchise that made an impact. Being the secret playable character in a main game made by the guys that made said critically acclaimed games helps wonders.

This was why Wario was outfitted in the WarioWare outfit and had his moveset modeled after said series.

This was also why ROB was a character - given his impact in basically resurrecting the video game market after the crash of 1983.


And heck, with Bowser Jr. I can see some significance - final battle with Bowser or not, Jr's often the main bad guy for the New Super Mario Bros. series, save for NSMB2 which was the weakest game. His mug is plastered all over the castles in those games.


But Daisy? Waluigi? Daisy was simply resurrected to serve as Peach's partner in games and to give Luigi some sort of love interest - second banana princess for the second banana... And Waluigi - that was his whole character origin - to be Wario's partner for games.

I feel like I'm repeating myself...

But yeah, I feel the characters in Smash should have some sort of significance or impact to be playable characters.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Then these people need to learn that time and more literations does not open the floodgates for anything with a fanbase, significantly large or obscure, to be added in for the sake of popularity.
> 
> It should be due to the significance of that character's impact in the series they represent.



Well, I'm quite aware of this, which is why it personally irks me whenever Daisy is brought up; I know her chances are about as low as a snowball in hell's microwave. Despite her being in countless games that broke millions in sales, all she ever really did was appear. Those people I mentioned aren't as integrated in the Smash (or gaming) community as we. They see characters like WFT and Villager make it in and raise an inquisitive eyebrow, not giving much thought to the intricacies. Try to forgive 'em.

But since you bring up impact and significance, I gotta say that the only characters that you used as examples that are truly worth a damn were Wario (who not only had the Wario-Ware series, but tons of solo games prior) and maybe R.O.B (who was... nifty at the time).

As much as I look forward to playing as Rosy, the only impact she and Bowser Jr.had were appearing in Mario games that sold well, those particular games happening to be the Main ones, much to the good fortune of their backers.


tl;dr - I essentially agree with you, and it's because I agree with you that it pisses me off. And you should try not to get bewildered at my acquaintances for their confusion, as it's completely understandable if you try to see it from a point of view other than those that are heavily ingrained in this. Now if you'll excuse me. I need a drink.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 2, 2014)

I still think Lloyd might Beast his way into Sm4sh.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2014)

On the subject of Lloyd. On the chance that he does make it in, do you think they'll get either of his old VAs to reprise their roles, or would they just get a new guy altogether like Zero in MvC3?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 3, 2014)

anyone want oot ganon as a final smash? or at least a trophy?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2014)

Sounds ... hard.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2014)

Wonder red needs to be in Smash


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 3, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprise if Red did appear as a playable or just as a cameo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wonder Red honestly does need to be in the game. Preferably as a playable character. Falcon Kick vs. Wonder Stinger!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 3, 2014)

Shirker said:


> On the subject of Lloyd. On the chance that he does make it in, do you think they'll get either of his old VAs to reprise their roles, or would they just get a new guy altogether like Zero in MvC3?




Most likely new voice, I like the first one better, but I'm not getting ahead of myself here.

Shame the Chronicles edition isn't coming to Wii U. It would be perfect for the system as it needs it badly. But, Tales games sell more on Playstation consoles, so whaddya gonna do?

(Didn't Tales of the Abyss on 3DS sell better than a Vita Tales game and the staff still stated the Vita game won out?)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2014)

Still I mean it is due to the gamecube the series is even popular over here. But japan you know..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2014)

Wonder Red is getting a collectible trophy at best.


----------



## Sanji (Jan 4, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wonder Red is getting a collectible trophy at best.



I think he's assist trophy worthy, definitely not playable though.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 4, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wonder Red is getting a collectible trophy at best.



I think he's worthy of more but I agree with you, he's too new, and I'm not even sure how he'd really work. Personally I think even a Sin and Punishment character has more of a shot of getting in than Wonder Red


----------



## -JT- (Jan 4, 2014)

Was there any word on what 1P/Story Mode is going to be like this time? I forgot.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 4, 2014)

There wasn't going to be cutscenes this time. But thats all the info we got.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 5, 2014)

Updates tomorrow guys!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope it's something big to ring in the New Year.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope so too =)

Lloyd, Sheik or C. Falcon pleaseeee


----------



## Shirker (Jan 6, 2014)

A tad underwhelming, but still kinda neat.

Sakurai confirms that trophies will be in the game. The neat part is that both versions of the game will have their own set of trophies. So expect to collect more stuff than the last 3 games.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 6, 2014)

Daisy = trophy, confirmed?


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 6, 2014)

crom and morgan. marth's ass needs to retire.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 6, 2014)

Trophies are awesome, good to see that they're confirmed. ()
Also, having different trophies in the different versions of the game is brilliant. That might eventually make me play the 3DS version too.

And Marth should never retire: he's the fabulous prince of Smash.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2014)

As long as the trophies are more like melee and less like Brawl, I'll be happy.


----------



## Zorp (Jan 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> As long as the trophies are more like melee and less like Brawl, I'll be happy.



What were the differences between the trophies in Mellee and Brawl again?  I never really paid attention to them, so I can't recall.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 6, 2014)

^ Not sure if he's referring to trophy appearance or trophy acquisition, but in Melee you had the the Lottery as the most common way to earn trophies, and in Brawl you had that silly coin shooter game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2014)

Zorp said:


> What were the differences between the trophies in Mellee and Brawl again?  I never really paid attention to them, so I can't recall.




Melee had the best trophies since most of them were either weird little times or obscure Japanese only characters, giving more variety and the models were brand new. Brawl trophies were mostly model rips from the games themselves and current only (like most of the DS line up). It was lazy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 6, 2014)

I expect 3DS Smash to have ripped models.

Wii U MIGHT have new models.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> crom and morgan. marth's ass needs to retire.



NO 














































































ra 

i want lucina over marth T_T


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 6, 2014)

I want Exalted Fachion Chrom


----------



## -JT- (Jan 6, 2014)

I want Tenten


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I want Exalted Fachion Chrom


good idea


-JT- said:


> I want Tenten


tenten kyuubi cloak = solos manga 

also Lloyd would be awesome
FALCON'S CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEST


----------



## -JT- (Jan 6, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> tenten kyuubi cloak = solos ssb



Fixed


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Fixed



tabuu best use them wings and fly awaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Scizor (Jan 6, 2014)

*Obligatory weekly Lloyd Irving hope post*


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

Scizor said:


> *Obligatory weekly Lloyd Irving hope post*



obligatory agreement and copy of scizor's Lloyd  hope post

seems Geno wont make it either T________T


----------



## Shirker (Jan 6, 2014)

Scizor said:


> *Obligatory weekly Lloyd Irving hope post*



*obligatory crushing of hopes chased with a touch of hopeful optimism*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 6, 2014)

Shirker said:


> *obligatory crushing of hopes chased with a touch of hopeful optimism*



Bitch, don't be sugar coating things.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

Shirker said:


> *obligatory crushing of hopes chased with a touch of hopeful optimism*



RAGING



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Bitch, don't be sugar coating things.



BEAST


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 6, 2014)

Scizor said:


> *Obligatory weekly Lloyd Irving hope post*



*Hides in corner secretly wanting sora and riku*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 6, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> RAGING
> 
> 
> 
> BEAST



It aint a beast that's raging.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 6, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> crom and morgan. marth's ass needs to retire.




I beleive we've gone over why Marth is still in.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Melee had the best trophies since most of them were either weird little times or obscure Japanese only characters, giving more variety and the models were brand new. Brawl trophies were mostly model rips from the games themselves and current only (like most of the DS line up). It was lazy.




So basically, you don't want the trophies to end up like the idea of Marth being cut in favor of newer characters because he himself hasn't been in the newest game despite being DLC for said game, and the remakes for the first game (but the second game not being released due to 3DS.)

In other words, you'd rather see them go through the entire history of Nintendo and it's franchises instead of just the recent history they had from Melee to Brawl. (as well as new models instead of some "ripped" straight out of the games.)


I agree with this... For the most part. If I remember right Kirby's trophies in Brawl were new models and the Pokemon models in Melee were generally close to what was in Stadium 2.

The same could extend to Animal Crossing in Melee with Animal Forest - the first in that franchise - with the models ripped from the N64 game.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Bitch, don't be sugar coating things.




Of course not, because that's my job.
*obligatory crushing of hopes and dreams due to logical statements*


----------



## Shirker (Jan 6, 2014)

Every party needs a pooper, otherwise it's incomplete.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 6, 2014)

Still no release date?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 6, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Still no release date?



2014**


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 6, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Every party needs a pooper, otherwise it's incomplete.




[YOUTUBE]80YFtnTBApU[/YOUTUBE]



MCTDread said:


> Still no release date?




No. Nothing definite at the very least. There are reports saying Spring 2014, but overall I'm still kinda skeptical about that. I'd push it to be more towards Fall.

Nintendo usually doesn't give release date information until the game is getting ready for release, usually within three to four months I believe and prior to a release date they tend to say what season they expect it to come out in.

Other than minor updates and character reveals, they haven't released anything dealing with Smash's release date, not even a Spring, Fall, or Holiday. Summer is also the worst time to release a game if it wasn't called Animal Crossing straight off the E3 bandwagon.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 7, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It aint a beast that's raging.



Raging Beast is one of Lloyd's attacks.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 7, 2014)

My prediction that it'll be out March.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 7, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It aint a beast that's raging.



yeha its a pretty boy who cosplays sailor venus and panty from panty stocking



Scizor said:


> Raging Beast is one of Lloyd's attacks.



demon fang demon fang


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 7, 2014)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> My prediction that it'll be out March.




Only two months away? No... They wouldn't do that without releasing a statement yet. Brawl was out in January in Japan - March in US, and if I remember right June in Europe and Australia.

Not every game is going to get the Pokemon X&Y treatment...


Optimistically, I say September - with the most likely time to be about November - with April of 2015 the latest.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 8, 2014)

THE KING IS COMING FUCKERS!KirbyTripleDeluxereleasesthisweekend.

[YOUTUBE]6ZEV84o_E7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -JT- (Jan 8, 2014)

No Dededededededededede, no buy


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> demon fang demon fang


sword rain alpha!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 8, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> KirbyTripleDeluxereleasesthisweekend.



ooo~ thanks for the reminder


----------



## Scizor (Jan 8, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> demon fang demon fang





RemChu said:


> sword rain alpha!



TIGER BLADE

Guys, seriously: Lloyd Irving is so perfect for Smash.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 8, 2014)

What about Koopa Kid?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2014)

sword rain > tiger blade > sword rain alpha > sword rain beta/beat/tempest

b: demon fang
b side: sword rain
b down: TIGAR BLADE
b up: tempest 

final smash: overlimits and make double d fang sword rain /aplha beta / double tiger blase / psi tempest 
or falcon's CREST


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2014)

^ So ... Super Smash Flash II right?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 8, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> KirbyTripleDeluxereleasesthisweekend.




For Japan... I want it now... Shouldn't take that long to localize a platformer...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome, we're probably gonna get some tasty Kirby-related news on Friday or Monday. I'm hoping a stage reveal. I don't recall seeing any Kirby stages in the trailers


----------



## Scizor (Jan 9, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> sword rain > tiger blade > sword rain alpha > sword rain beta/beat/tempest
> 
> b: demon fang
> b side: sword rain
> ...



Glorious, simply glorious.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> ^ So ... Super Smash Flash II right?


no idea what that is


Scizor said:


> Glorious, simply glorious.



Kratos is never disappointed


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 9, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> no idea what that is


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep yep.


----------



## Hypemaster (Jan 9, 2014)

I won't rest until I see Ridley or King K. Rool get announced.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hypemaster said:


> I won't rest until I see Ridley or King K. Rool get announced.



E3. The best chance for their possible reveal.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't remind me of Super Smash Flash...

I don't know why... It just rubs me the wrong way. I mean, I would've enjoyed a sprite based Smash Brothers, but these things were always so shoddy.


*Spoiler*: _Nitpicking, LOTS and lots of NITPICKING. Feel free to ignore._ 



Then there's the incorporation of anime characters... Yeah, these guys have had video games but they don't feel natural in comparison to video game characters...

Also, HEY I heard you like Naruto and Bleach! Of Jump's "Big three" we've included to of them! What's that? A Rubberman? That's stupid. We're going to ignore the series with a really corrupted bloody world that hides behind a colorful facade of fun and smiles to bring characters from series where all there is, is ANGST. And Dragonball, because lord knows Dragonball is the precursor to EVERYTHING. (Well, it kinda literally is, but whatever.)






Shirker said:


> Awesome, we're probably gonna get some tasty Kirby-related news on Friday or Monday. I'm hoping a stage reveal. I don't recall seeing any Kirby stages in the trailers




We'll probably get a reveal of Dedede's return because of his own sub-game instead of a stage reveal.

That, and it'll most likely be a week or two after the release before any real Kirby news.


If we're to get any more Kirby stages, here would be some I would like:

Grayscale Green Greens - to Represent Kirby's Dream Land - 3DS
Mirror World - to represent Amazing Mirror - 3DS
Anything related to Canvas Curse - 3DS
A course from Kirby Air Ride (Beanstalk Park most favored) - Wii U
Something based on Epic Yarn - Wii U
Cookie Country from Kirby's Return to Dreamland - With PINWHEEL TREE - Wii U
Nutty Noon from Kirby's Return to Dreamland - Wii U
Egg Engines from Kirby's Return to Dreamland - Wii U


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dedede is back fuckers!


----------



## Scizor (Jan 10, 2014)

I predict Meta Knight's reveal.

Sakurai loves him some Meta Knight. 

Edit: DEDEDE CONFIRMED!!! =D


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh he is?!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2014)

Sakurai gave us the Dee. 

--------------

Gahdammit, Sakurai. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





WFT will not tolerate your morbid obesity.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2014)

Words cannot express my excitement ... almost as much as when I summoned the Perfectly Ultimate Great Moth.


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2014)

when is this game coming out o.o?


----------



## G (Jan 10, 2014)

WOOOO DEDEDEDEEDEEDEEEEE


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2014)

Is the Halo one a real game?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2014)

No, it's just a joke picking fun at the fact that XBox doesn't have much in the way of memorable 1st party characters. (Though, now that I looks at that picture, a Red vs Blue fighter would be kinda sweet.)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 10, 2014)

RemChu said:


> when is this game coming out o.o?



Y'know, Microsoft could actually have a pretty cool Smash Bros clone.

This could be the character roster
Master Chief
Banjo+Kazooie 
Rash, Zitz, and Pimple (plays like Pokemon Trainer)
Fable hero
Joanna Dark
Blinx
'Splosion Man
Ms 'Splosion Man
Captain Smiley
Ilo and Milo (could play like Ice Climbers)
Kameo (plays like Pokemon Trainer)
Kaim
Fulgore or Jago
Jetman
Avatar
Conker
Toy Soldiers (could play like Captain Olimar?)
Frank and the Maw 

And they could also use characters from other Xbox exclusives like Gears of War, Shadow Complex, and whatnot. 

Although thinking about it, it would pretty much just be a game full of Rare and Twisted Pixel characters.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 10, 2014)

I do not extract joy upon the passing of this news. No, we should have better then the D3


----------



## -JT- (Jan 10, 2014)

You can have my, BIG GAY DANCE


----------



## Ftg07 (Jan 10, 2014)

Where is the list for all currently confirmed characters?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 10, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Where is the list for all currently confirmed characters?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Scizor (Jan 10, 2014)

Angry selfies are the worst


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 10, 2014)

SHIT TON OF NEW ZELDA SCREENS! (We Got Zelda spying on Peach and Link. )


----------



## -JT- (Jan 10, 2014)

Zelda is so stunning 

Whorey Peach continues 

Seriously, is there a single character yet (since her own reveal) who doesn't have a picture with her?


----------



## G (Jan 10, 2014)

Mario lookin' dat booty in the last pic


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> SHIT TON OF NEW ZELDA SCREENS! (We Got Zelda spying on Peach and Link. )



Zelda look gorgeous.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2014)

*Kripes*, Zelda looks good in HD.

-----------------------------

Also, after looking at some comparison shots on GAF.



I don't want anyone else giving me this bullshit on how Sm4sh looks the same as Brawl artistically anymore. DDD looks like the tits and I don't even like the guy.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh man that crazy face.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dedede's hurt face.


----------



## Hypemaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Mario stay photobombing


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh gawd why DDD ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> Oh gawd why DDD ...



Look at my current sig.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 10, 2014)

All characters so far look great. =D


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, Sakurai really went all the way to make King Dedede has expressive as possible. I never gave 2 shits about Kirby but that fat pinguin really looks awesome.



Shirker said:


> I don't want anyone else giving me this bullshit on *how Sm4sh looks the same as Brawl *artistically anymore. DDD looks like the tits and I don't even like the guy.



Who the hell ever said that?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, whaddya know... I predict Dedede and lo and behold he appears (despite my wishes for Kirby stages...)

Love how more expressive he is in this game.



He doesn't want Bowser's airships getting any attention.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who the hell ever said that?



People who frequent places where I know I shouldn't take any of the silly stuff they say at face value, but do anyway. There was a fair bit of talk when Sm4sh first got announce that it looked like Brawl in HD and with over-saturated colors.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 11, 2014)

I wonder how DDD will sound in the game. The way he looks reminds me of Right Back at Ya, but I liked how he sounded in Brawl.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 11, 2014)

He'll sound probably similar to what he sounds in Brawl ... unless they decide to give him dialogue for some reason.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2014)

There's no doubt in my mind that Sakurai will voice the D again.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2014)

I like my penguins king like my girls

DDD







D


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 11, 2014)

Its all about the shape of the breast man.
All sizes (except the nymph sized ones) are accepted.

C Cups yo


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 11, 2014)

Does this shit have a release date yet?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Does this shit have a release date yet?



no its not shit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> 2014**


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2014)

Dedede wants some D


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## -JT- (Jan 12, 2014)

Krich2nd said:


> I wonder how DDD will sound in the game. The way he looks reminds me of Right Back at Ya, but I liked how he sounded in Brawl.



I'd be cool with his Right Back at Ya voice, but then we'd have to have Spanish Metaknight...
I'm not a massive fan of Metaknight anyway, but Brawl's voice for him is better than what Right Back at Ya gave him


----------



## Monna (Jan 12, 2014)

DDD is my main. I really hope they don't nerf his attack power and smash attacks. Anyway, great to have The King back.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2014)

DDD got the nerf hammer O:


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 12, 2014)

I see he still has that sexy crouch animation


----------



## Hypemaster (Jan 13, 2014)

Who's next to get nerfed? 

But more importantly


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 13, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I see he still has that sexy crouch animation



falling asleep?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 13, 2014)

So the Smash bros (N64) anniversary is coming up.

Hopefully we get something amazing that day. Therestoftheoriginaltwelve


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2014)

Would be nice wouldn't it?


----------



## Bowser (Jan 13, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> falling asleep?


More like "Draw me like one of your french penguins" pose



> So the Smash bros (N64) anniversary is coming up.
> 
> Hopefully we get something amazing that day


As long they show Captain Falcon, i'm happy

On a side note King Dedede in triple deluxe is a badass


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So the Smash bros (N64) anniversary is coming up.
> 
> Hopefully we get something amazing that day. Therestoftheoriginaltwelve


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 13, 2014)

The four remaining are waiting patiently.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2014)

Someone needs to talk to one of the mods around here and get them to make this an emot.

Naruto, you frequent this thread right? Can you hook us up?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't even describe Dedede's face accurately, but it just looks like the proper response to 90% of the posts made on this forum.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2014)

Especially in the DMC thread^


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 14, 2014)

Should it become an official emote?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 14, 2014)

I swear to god, it's like only people from Japan are playing Mario Kart 7. 

Not that there's anything wrong with it. it's that all that I've played against lately...

no diversity, ffs. /grumble grumble


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Should it become an official emote?



Yiss~. 

Doge, the cookie monster and Lebron have one.

I can definitely see it being put to good use.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 14, 2014)

Ness is next, I know it.


----------



## Monna (Jan 14, 2014)

Dededelightful


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 14, 2014)

I MADE AN EMOTE!? 

I feel hollow inside! 

Seriously though, that thing should be an emote.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 14, 2014)

KevKev said:


> Ness is next, I know it.



Lucas > Ness.

There, I said it


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2014)

Someone submit this: 



For official emoteification.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd need to make it a bit smaller so that it's less intrusive, but man, doesn''t it fit snug in the list of emotes we've got?

Dee face is mega versatile


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I can't even describe Dedede's face accurately, but it just looks like the proper response to 90% of the posts made on this forum.



I'd describe it as ''yeah, yeah.. whatever'' meets ''How you doin'?'' with a sprinkle of ''I'm drunk''


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 14, 2014)

i'd like this hack to be a reality/alt costume for fox


----------



## Hypemaster (Jan 14, 2014)

Lord Dedede's emote is best emote, it conveys all expressions in one.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i'd like this hack to be a reality/alt costume for fox



That looks hideous


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 14, 2014)

ddd's hideous


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 14, 2014)

if final smashes return, they better damn make falco's and wolf's different.
if not the wolfen, how about two sub machine guns? as shown here
[YOUTUBE]-MJ15FQozVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 14, 2014)

This is beautiful


----------



## KevKev (Jan 14, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Lucas > Ness.
> 
> There, I said it



I actually agree with you, I'm just hoping they reveal one of them next


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 14, 2014)

How would you guys react if Godzilla got confirmed?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 14, 2014)

i'd ask for krystal but, then i'd probably be accused of being a furry. 

honestly her staff is what interests me, i mean why not? it has the special moves, it even has a barrier.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 14, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> How would you guys react if Godzilla got confirmed?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ridley is also confirmed because of this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2014)

JACK BROS FOR SMASH


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 14, 2014)

Jack Frost is too OP.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2014)

JAKKU BROTHASSU


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]l3sKLhyBgsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 15, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> JACK BROS FOR SMASH



Cold blooded slaughter approaching


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2014)

Neat stuff. It's Ashley from WarioWare!


I was hoping she'd be in the game in some way or form.
This essentially confirms Wario. Saku screwed up. Still, it's a nice little reveal. I wonder what she does, though.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 15, 2014)

Playable character obviously


----------



## TSC (Jan 15, 2014)

nope. it was confirm by sakurai that she's an assist trophy.


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2014)

She should have been playable


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

You should get a WiiU sista


----------



## TSC (Jan 15, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> She should have been playable



Nah. Mona or Jimmy T are more deserving reps for Warioware


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ashley is the most popular Wario Ware character in Japan. She would most likely have had first dibs on a payable spot.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 15, 2014)

TSC said:


> nope. it was confirm by sakurai that she's an assist trophy.



I was kidding


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 15, 2014)

if there's one metroid character i'd like to see, its rundas


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> if there's one metroid character i'd like to see, its rundas



I want SA-X


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I want SA-X



So you just want a copy of Samus with a different color palette? 

Metroid Prime/Dark Samus would be a better choice than SA-X. At least Dark Samus does a lot of shit that normal Samus can't do. I can't remember SA-X doing anything spectacular that Samus couldn't.

But the best choice would be Ridley, dimensions be damned.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

Screw Ridley^

Dark Samus too lol.

GIVE US THE TRUE HORROR OF METROID

Samus should be alone

Besides.
We need less characters for being characters and more different styles of play.

So you know what that means 

JACK FROST
HOODED MU
TRIDENT GANONDORF
HADES BEING A BASTARD
GEROME BRANDISHIN HIS AXE
ISSAC AND FELIX JOINING THE SCENE
SHULK COMING OUT WITH A BANG
AERON GETS TO BE AN ASSIST TROPHY BECAUSE FUCK SIMON BELMONT
WONDER RED MAKES THE SCENE
BAYONETTA POPPING CAPS IN YA BACKSIDE
PANNE OR TIKI TRANSFORMING INTO RABBIT DRAGONS TO KNOCK YOU OUT


Falco getting demoted to an assist trophy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2014)

Mario roster got too fucking fat. 4 was enough, 5 guys is too much.

Ridley will come in some shape of form, even if it's just a stage hazard or an Assist Trophy. I think Sakurai mentioned something about the former.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

Eggfuckingzactly^


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2014)

Even if the Mario roster is large, it's understandable and still very diverse. I'd be mad if they were all clones, like most of the Star Fox representatives are.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

But they're all melee characters...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 15, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> But they're all melee characters...



Doy, that's most of the cast.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

Hence why we need those users I suggested 

Little mac and Co taking up for the fight


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2014)

Little Mac should definitely be in.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2014)

Mewtwo should replace Lucario, and his final smash should be his X & Y mega evolutions. Mewtwo X focuses on speed and range, Mewtwo Y focuses on tanking and melee.

Lucas should be replaced by Pokey/Porky.

They should get rid of Falco and revamp Wolf so he's not just a heavy Fox clone.

Jigglypuff should just go away.

Ganondorf needs to be seriously redone so he's not just a heavy Captain Falcon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

Little Mac and captain falcon are pretty much confirmed imo

Jigglypuff stays.

Mewtwo can go away.

Pokemon trainer can change
Become Pokemon Ranger If you catch my drift.

Ganondorf needs his trident


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 15, 2014)

I know it's a fake, but it's not half bad. Looks simple and clean, I wouldn't mind it if the character select looked somewhat like this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2014)

does that mean we can unlock utada hikaru as a playable character>?


----------



## Hypemaster (Jan 16, 2014)

^  only if they make her final smash a kingdom hearts song


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2014)

wolf just needs new specials and final smash is all. wolfs A's, tilts, smashes, throws and weight are drastically different. i stand by this statement.

i like wolf flash though. the weak knife projectile was ok at best, but the "fire" wolf and his reflector got to go. give him a jetpack from assault for up B, i dunno about down b though. as for final smash, either wolfen or duel machine guns. it would work kind of like megaman zx advents giga attack, you'd hold the special button and a cube would surround the area, then release and watch bullets fly and enemies burn.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 16, 2014)

Gandrayda from Metroid would have an interesting play style 

And who's hating on Jigglypuff?  He's part of the original line up, and badass, so he stays  (P.S. I know I said He instead of She, but the large majority of Pokemon can be either gender )


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2014)

Jigglypuff is a joke character that should've disappeared when Pichu did.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 16, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Jigglypuff is a joke character that should've disappeared when Pichu did.



She's top tier in melee and used by alot of pro players. 
Her moveset is pretty unique, with one of the best movements in the game, decent normal moves and extremely powerful, tho very risky special moves.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 16, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Jigglypuff is a joke character that should've disappeared when Pichu did.



I've read that Jigglypuff is 'Pikachu-in-the-West' level popular in Japan.



Ziko said:


> She's top tier in melee and used by alot of pro players.
> Her moveset is pretty unique, with one of the best movements in the game, decent normal moves and extremely powerful, tho very risky special moves.



Pound ain't risky; disjointed hitbox all over the place.
But tier placement in a previous installment isn't a reason to axe or keep a character (Link would've been long gone if it was )


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## YoungChief (Jan 16, 2014)

^ Poor Ridley, he touched a poison mushroom


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a feeling that Sakurai is trying to mess with Ridley supporters.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2014)

Da confirmation of Ridley and 5 player Smash. Too insane. Very Hype. Go Ripley. Wow. 



8-Peacock-8 said:


> I have a feeling that Sakurai is trying to mess with Ridley supporters.



Saku: " Hey guys, look at all these big characters. Rosalina is pretty tall as well! The size ratio will be pretty noticeable this time around!"
Ridley Supporters: "Awesome. Does that mean Ridley has a chance?"
Saku: "Ha, ha, no!"


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 16, 2014)

Mario randomly in a pic. Unless I missed something


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2014)

WiiU had its highest sales in the USA last december
3DS is the highest selling system worldwide for 2013. Top selling console in Europe(including UK) Japan and the USA


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2014)

I think you're in the wrong place, this is the Smash Bros. thread.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 16, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> I know it's a fake, but it's not half bad. Looks simple and clean, I wouldn't mind it if the character select looked somewhat like this




I wouldn't.

The characters are all over the place, even Brawl's prior to unlocking characters had them all nice and neat, themed, and organized.

While I don't mind the "clean" look this fake tried to implement - I really don't like the character placement.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> The characters are all over the place, even Brawl's prior to unlocking characters had them all nice and neat, themed, and organized.
> 
> While I don't mind the "clean" look this fake tried to implement - I really don't like the character placement.



Agreed. Characters from the same series should all be grouped together.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Jigglypuff is a joke character that should've disappeared when Pichu did.


down b is broken

great floats and air combo

she is kinda unique

sooooo ya not really a joke character


----------



## -JT- (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving the Jiggles love


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just woke up from a weird as fuck dream where Nintencat was confirmed for some reason.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2014)

i don't care about jigglypuff so i don't use her/him/it c=

i predict they might replace ike with magnus for the heavy swordsmen slot, and squeeze in chrom from awakening for the second fire emblem character. even though i like all fire emblem characters so far, Roy (in red) was my fave in melee, ike in brawl, marths ok.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 17, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i don't care about jigglypuff so i don't use her/him/it c=
> 
> i predict they might replace ike with magnus for the heavy swordsmen slot, and squeeze in chrom from awakening for the second fire emblem character. even though i like all fire emblem characters so far, Roy (in red) was my fave in melee, ike in brawl, marths ok.



More like Palutena will be added and Ike will be replaced with Chrom. Thats the most likely scenario at the moment. Magnus is assist trophy material at best.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2014)

hmm  interesting. what can palutena do?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 17, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> hmm  interesting. what can palutena do?



Manipulate light/magic, she has a staff, and she could even use weapons from Uprising.

She'd also be the tallest female in the game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2014)

speaking of dumping/replacing,I'd like falco to be dumped and replaced with krystal.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 17, 2014)

I think that all the sole representatives of a certain series should have a friend confirmed with them  (obviously excluding the likes of ROB and G&W)

After all, it's dangerous to go alone


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 17, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> More like Palutena will be added and Ike will be replaced with Chrom. Thats the most likely scenario at the moment. Magnus is assist trophy material at best.




Granted that Uprising won't have a sequel - at the very least not under the Sakurai's direction - I wouldn't be surprised if a second character to represent Kid Icarus would be either Magnus or Dark Pit...

And I'll continue from this point towards Palutena.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Manipulate light/magic, she has a staff, and she could even use weapons from Uprising.
> 
> She'd also be the tallest female in the game.



With the largest hitbox. I would say Palutena would have to perhaps be scaled down because she very obviously towers over Pit, whereas Magnus while taller wasn't too tall.

I vouch for Magnus on this one. For some sense of laziness, he could take Ike's status of being the slow, yet powerful character while allowing Fire Emblem to add in a magic user (Robin) which is misrepresented from the Fire Emblem series in Smash - and given Wii Fit Trainer Male could be an alternate skin - they could allow the option for both a male or female Robin to be playable... (And perhaps Lucina as an alternate costume for Marth)

Meanwhile Palutena while one of the most prominent characters from the franchise as a whole, still doesn't seem to have that playable character feel. I mean, you get to play as Magnus in Uprising for a bit and he had a rather important role despite being in three chapters of the game.

Plautena, she would most likely end up being a mix of Zelda and Pit, and that doesn't sound really like anything new...


But what the hey, I said Rosalina wasn't going to make it in, and Sakurai laughed at my lack of imagination for such a character, considering her status as merely a guide prior to 3D World.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 17, 2014)

So i found a cool way for the Wonderful 101 to be added. The heroes fuse together to become a unite morph that takes the form of Wonder Red. It has access to all the weapons.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

competitive smash going on.

lots of screaming lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 18, 2014)

SSF2 finally get's online play and has gameplay changes and a graphical facelift.

[youtube]BsLdfP7bB_E[/youtube]


----------



## Scizor (Jan 19, 2014)

Apex 2014 Melee top 8 matches starting now!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2014)

Still wish they would ditch Lucas and add Pokey/Porky instead.


----------



## Wan (Jan 19, 2014)

Chrom for SSB 3DS/Wii U has to happen.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 19, 2014)

Dr. PeePee took it home. Amazing playing by the top 8 players at Apex 2014.

Moves were shown.


----------



## Null (Jan 19, 2014)

Dr. PeePee was on fire, those moves he was pulling on M2K in game 2 were phenomenal


----------



## -JT- (Jan 20, 2014)

Has Daisy been confirmed yet?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 20, 2014)

So...





-JT- said:


> Has Daisy been confirmed yet?



SHES DEEEEEEEEEAD!


----------



## Scizor (Jan 20, 2014)

As a nintendo fanboy and long time big fan of Smash Bros. the 3DS version of this game interests me surprisingly little.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So...
> 
> pic*



It's weird that he'd bring that up when nobody asked. He could've just played off the odd looking design of the stage by saying it's one of the moving ones.

Whaddya think? Does this confirm an updated Adventure mode?


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2014)

Scizor said:


> As a nintendo fanboy and long time big fan of Smash Bros. the 3DS version of this game interests me surprisingly little.



I personally am glad there's a 3DS version.  I have no plans on getting a Wii U anytime soon, but I do have a 3DS.  If it was Wii U exclusive that still wouldn't be enough to make me buy a Wii U, but as it is now I can still play the game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2014)

Wan said:


> I personally am glad there's a 3DS version.  I have no plans on getting a Wii U anytime soon, but I do have a 3DS.  If it was Wii U exclusive that still wouldn't be enough to make me buy a Wii U, but as it is now I can still play the game.



same here.

btw is it just me or does it feel a tad too soon for another smash bros? its just an odd itchy feeling i've got that bugs me.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 20, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> same here.
> 
> btw is it just me or does it feel a tad too soon for another smash bros? its just an odd itchy feeling i've got that bugs me.



Considering it's been 6 years since Brawl and we only get them once a generation, fuck no.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2014)

true, true  still can't shake that annoying feeling though.


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2014)

What YoungChief said.  If anything, we should have gotten a new Smash Bros a year ago, close to the Wii U's release.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Jigglypuff is a joke character that should've disappeared when Pichu did.





Jigglypuff is my character, even if she was at the bottom of the tier in Brawl, she is just amazing.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2014)

i guess its because i've waited so long for brawl back in the day it doesn't compared to waiting today XD maybe its because i'm stil enjoying both melee and brawl. *shrug*


----------



## Scizor (Jan 20, 2014)

I love Melee but waiting for this game almost causes physical pain.

True story.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2014)

this has been pushed back to 2015 to make room for geno and LLYOD IRVING D


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 20, 2014)

Wonder Red, Ridley, King K Rool and Shulk. All i want for nintendo owned newcomers right now.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there a Mario Kart 8 thread? Because there totally should be, I'm almost as hyped for that as I am for Smash, almost. Smash bros. games are always my most played game every generation and it doesn't seem like that trend will change. 

Let's just hope for a summer release on this one, after seeing more and more of the 3DS version, I honestly just wish they would have made the Wii U version only and saved themselves some time. I'm going to end up picking up the 3DS version, but I'll probably barely touch it in comparison to the Wii U version, it's pretty baffling to me that Sakurai at one point actually considered making a 3DS version of the game only. That would have killed all tournament play, it would have killed a shit ton of Wii U sales too


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd rather have both - there have been people longing for a portable Smash for a long time, and titles like Jump Super/Ultimate Stars proved the concept was feasible - as long as it wasn't entirely dependent on the Touch screen - like how Street Fighter ended up becoming.

Also, I'm not sure but wasn't Nintendo not really interested in what the tournament communities were into? I'm sure there would've been some group of people if the physics were solid enough to exploit to find enough to work tournament play into the community - especially considering they have 3DS capture cards now - Players just would have to use the systems the tournaments were using if they wanted to stream or record footage.


----------



## Saru (Jan 21, 2014)

Aside from Bowser, I kind of hope there aren't any more characters from the Mushroom Kingdom in this game.

Mario, Luigi, Peach, Rosalina, and Bowser is plenty for me.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2014)

anyone remember when there was the possibility of banjo kazooie making it? *sigh*


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2014)

*OH SNAP!!!!*



Sorry peacock, I know this is your thing, but I happened to be awake and this is just insane!

This could potentially shake up the competitive scene of Smash quite a bit. I wonder if this works during the invisibility frames used while climbing the ledge as well. I'm definitely interested in this mechanic.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 22, 2014)

Farewell ledge-guarding


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice trolling of the competitive players 



Saru said:


> Aside from Bowser, I kind of hope there aren't any more characters from the Mushroom Kingdom in this game.
> 
> Mario, Luigi, Peach, Rosalina, and Bowser is plenty for me.



You don't mean the likes of Yoshi and Wario though, right?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, this is very interesting. Sakurai also posted in a comment that ledge invincibility is now dependent on air time and accumulated damage.



-JT- said:


> Nice trolling of the competitive players



How so?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 22, 2014)

This update is great. I can't wait to see the reaction of Shokio's podcast since i want to here how confused they'll get. (A lot of competative players on youtube are easily confused. Seriously.

Oh and LEAK! HURHURHUR!





Shirker said:


> Sorry peacock, I know this is your thing,



[YOUTUBE]sRvmjS06yKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2014)

Is that legit, or just photoshop?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 22, 2014)

It actually looks pretty decent. Better then the recent J-Stars Victory Vs leak attempt.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2014)

No matter how much I zoom in I can't see any evidence of pixel distortion or any sign that the image was photoshopped. That's definitely Palutena _on_ the 3DS screen. But is it actually an in-game image from Smash Bros? Who knows.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 22, 2014)

In before it's actually her in Uprising with an amazing photoshop.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2014)

Hades will be confirmed next.


----------



## G (Jan 22, 2014)

Yoshi will be confirmed next


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

G said:


> Yoshi will be confirmed next



or Diddy Kong.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2014)

or dixie kong


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Brawl's anniversary is coming up. Maybe we'll finally get Cap.


----------



## Wan (Jan 22, 2014)

Like I said earlier.  Chrom from FEA should be in this game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2014)

Nah, the Hooded MU should be in


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 22, 2014)

The Palutena leak is probably real but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 22, 2014)

If it is real and she is in the game I wonder how it is going to work. I wonder how Pit's Final Smash is going to work.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 22, 2014)

Smash could always use more ladies


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 22, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> If it is real and she is in the game I wonder how it is going to work. I wonder how Pit's Final Smash is going to work.



Three sacred treasures.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 22, 2014)

I guess. 

I can't wait for this game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 22, 2014)

Needs moar Kid Icarus codecs.

Hades talks about villains, Phosphora talks about Pikachu, Viridi rants about Pokemon Trainer and Olimar (Especially Olimar), Palutena talks about Rosalina and herself.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 22, 2014)

Will Snake be back in the Avengers Super Smash?  

How I wish.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2014)

Palutena solos.


----------



## Saru (Jan 22, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Nice trolling of the competitive players
> 
> 
> 
> You don't mean the likes of Yoshi and Wario though, right?



Forgot about Dino. Yoshi is a SMB classic, so I hope he gets in.

I think Wario was a good addition in Brawl too, but I wouldn't be upset if he wasn't, since I never used him. It makes sense that they'd put him in though.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm sick of your shit, internet. 

I'll never understand why people get their jollies from "leaking" vidja game details.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 22, 2014)

Bragging rights my friend, always bragging rights.

Palutena would make yet another magic user. I kinda feel it's a bit redundant unless she's filling in for the weapons Pit isn't using in which case she's simply a more magical Pit.

Something tells me though now we've got to have Uprising style banter in the Kid Icarus stage(s) and there HAS to be something for the Wii U version in relation to that, considering all Pit's had on consoles is the original game and Brawl.


----------



## Wan (Jan 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Nah, the Hooded MU should be in



I don't think that would satisfy everyone, as players are connected with their MU's appearance, and they'd probably have to go with a male MU while a lot of players were female. Chrom would be more straightforward and would be in the pattern of having Ike and Roy along with Marth.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 23, 2014)

All the bragging rights.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2014)

Wan said:


> Like I said earlier.  Chrom from FEA should be in this game.



did Ike get in? He will likely be replaced by him. or chrom's daughter (forgot her name)


----------



## Wan (Jan 23, 2014)

RemChu said:


> did Ike get in? He will likely be replaced by him. or chrom's daughter (forgot her name)



Marth is the only Fire Emblem character confirmed so far.  Chrom is pretty much the main character in Fire Emblem along with the player avatar, so he makes the most sense for the second Fire Emblem character in the game.  Lucina (Chrom's daughter) would only appear if Fire Emblem was allowed 3 characters in the game, and even if it did was might be cooler if the third slot goes to a classic Fire Emblem character, such as Sigurd (perhaps leading up to a 3DS remake of Genealogy of the Holy War? Please??), rather than another Awakening character.

I'm a little nervous that Awakening released too close to Smash Bros' release for Chrom to make the roster, but then, Roy appeared in Melee _before_ his Fire Emblem game (The Binding Blade) released in Japan.  So if Nintendo has any sense, they'll have set things up for Chrom to be in Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 23, 2014)

I wouldn't expect both Chrom _and_ Lucina, but if that did happen


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Palutena would make yet another magic user. I kinda feel it's a bit redundant unless she's filling in for the weapons Pit isn't using in which case she's simply a more magical Pit.



All the magic users are girls too


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2014)

that leak is blatantly fake lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2014)

Viridi is gone now.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2014)

If the leak is real, just imagine the Triple Entente of Majestic Women- Zelda, Rosalina and Palutena


----------



## Scizor (Jan 23, 2014)

Darth said:


> that leak is blatantly fake lol



How so?

The entire community is breaking their visual systems determining if it's legit, lol.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2014)

Funny how a lot of those tools also say that theres a lot of errors in official screenshots.


----------



## Monna (Jan 23, 2014)

Palutena needs to be in.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2014)

My Wonder Red moveset. He has the other MAIN heroes backing him up and he is freaking hype as hell with the Hero March!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2014)

They all play the same bloody way though..

Hooded MU would rock and be badass


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 23, 2014)

Wonder who's next.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Viridi is gone now.



Eh, wasn't expecting her to make it as a playable character. Was hoping for at least an Assist Trophy, but a potential stage hazard is fine too. Just glad she appeared. What the heck's up with the whorish eye-shadow, though?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 23, 2014)

-JT- said:


> All the magic users are girls too







About the only one who isn't magical is Samus, since Peach has those hearts.



Shirker said:


> Eh, wasn't expecting her to make it as a playable character. Was hoping for at least an Assist Trophy, but a potential stage hazard is fine too. Just glad she appeared. What the heck's up with the whorish eye-shadow, though?




Kinda expected it the moment they revealed the Kid Icarus stage would be based on that chapter...

I think the eye shadow, or what it appears to be eye shadow and simply not the outlines of her eyes, is most likely for her eyes to be noticeable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Bragging rights my friend, always bragging rights.
> *
> Palutena would make yet another magic user. I kinda feel it's a bit redundant *unless she's filling in for the weapons Pit isn't using in which case she's simply a more magical Pit.
> 
> Something tells me though now we've got to have Uprising style banter in the Kid Icarus stage(s) and there HAS to be something for the Wii U version in relation to that, considering all Pit's had on consoles is the original game and Brawl.



but the are not mannys character that use magic anyway.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2014)

Theres literally two magic users in the game right now. Plus she wouldn't exactly be a MAGIC user. She'd be a LIGHT user.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> but the are not mannys character that use magic anyway.




Zelda, Rosalina, small aspects of Peach, and if you wish to draw straws you could label Ness and Lucas as mini-mages instead of the PSI-users they are. (But they're not confirmed yet so...)

If Palutena makes it in for real, I would like her to be somewhat more of a physical attacker or at least represent the missing types of weapons that Pit isn't utilizing. Personally, I don't see too much of moveset potential, but I said the same about Rosalina so I'm trying not to eat crow here - at least Sakurai found a nice niche to Rosalina by exploiting the Luma connection to produce a viable moveset.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 24, 2014)

Peach doesn't count. Those hearts (that are only in, like, 2 of her attacks) are little more than particle effects that they added because the developers thought they'd fit her theme better

Anyway, I too expect they'd probably give Palu some moves involving her staff as well as altered versions of some of Pit's weapons. A fair number of them were made by her anyway, if I remember correctly. And if all else fails, just make stuff up ala Captain Falcon, ROB, or Fox (Yes, I know a couple of his attacks are based on airwing abilities, but I *refuse* to believe that setting himself on fire and speed-dashing is canon).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 24, 2014)

Doesnt fox not have legs, they removed them and replaced them with bionics


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2014)

thats a theory. i never liked it so, i can believe it to be false.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 24, 2014)

Are we expected to have any big news soon? i.e. is there a big game coming out that might coincide with a character reveal?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2014)

Toon Link is now Tron Bonne. (she disappears from the background if you play as her on the Megaman stage in mVC3)





St NightRazr said:


> Doesnt fox not have legs, they removed them and replaced them with bionics


Yes. They amputated them in order to fix a blood problem when flying.


bloodplzkthxlol said:


> thats a theory. i never liked it so, i can believe it to be false.



It's not a theory. it's actual canon.


----------



## Monna (Jan 24, 2014)

Were Fox's robotic legs retconed or does he just wear boots over them now?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 24, 2014)

I know the Command endings weren't canon, but how does he have children if that's the case?  Or is it only his legs up to his knees, or what?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2014)

Knees down.

Melee Fox. And no. The amputations weren't retconned. They just got new designs.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2014)

they're walking, talking, pilot animals, how much logic in physics has been thrown out in that one sentence?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2014)

The prosthetic legs are also on the SNES boxart.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2014)

they rebooted it though so,

i always saw those as puppet legs tbh


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 24, 2014)

Why I don't remember this?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 25, 2014)

The legs were changed, I guess having robotic legs were too metal for the minds of children.


> Earlier appearances of Fox in the Star Fox series show him (and the rest of the Star Fox team) with robotic legs; this design was repeated up until Star Fox Adventures in which his robotic legs were replaced by large boots. A widely discussed reason behind the robotic legs is the Star Fox team amputating them to avoid passing out in the Arwing from massive G-forces.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah, DYKG did a thing on it. Some of the commenters pointed out though that the amputation method was either a poor solution to the problem or just wouldn't work at all. A combination of Nintendo discovering this and that the idea was just plain dark in the first place is probably what sparked the change.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 25, 2014)

the original starfox was a bit darker than 64 and onwards. heck there's even a bad ending where you get lost in another dimension and play through an endless loop level until you die.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow that is a really bad end.


----------



## Monna (Jan 25, 2014)

The original Starfox had a very surreal feeling, thanks in part to the FX graphics. It truly was an experience.


----------



## Null (Jan 26, 2014)

Speaking of starfox

Where's my Falco Sakurai?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2014)

Null said:


> Speaking of starfox
> 
> Where's my wolf Sakurai?



wolf has more potential, just fix his B's and final smash and you're done. wolf isn't as much a clone as falco is.

fire wolf should be replaced with a jetpack
wolf flash is cool so it can stay
i don't mind his dagger gun
his reflector could be replaced with some sort of giga attack with dual sub machine guns, for example at 3:18

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Das10Ocay7k[/YOUTUBE]



it wouldn't stun, it would do probably 25% max damage, and you can get hit out of it.

final smash should be wolfen. either in third person or first person. something like this

you could shoot 3 smart bombs, and you can shoot lasers, charge shots, and even swoop in at the end like the dragoon 

i'd also like to point out a funny trivia, wolves don't use their claws as weapons :rofl they're mostly their shovels for digging.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 26, 2014)

Falco>>>Wolf imo.

I highly doubt that Falco'll be cut: he was already partiallly de-cloned for one.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2014)

eh, I'd rather play as fox. wolf's like the wario to fox's mario if not the bowser/ganondorf


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wolf is the only villain figure thats even popular enough to be playable. (or the fact he's the only one that could be playable.)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not really sure if Nintendo really thought that far ahead with the Star Fox team and the amputated legs bit, but it does make sense. Kinda a bit of a shame afterwards they started to make it look like it was retconned.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 26, 2014)

They never said it didn't happen though. Just made them look more like boots. Which the way they look in the SNES art is a million times better then their actual current designs.

Oh and i also remember the damage marks the members of Star Wolf receive after you beat them the first time in Star Fox 64. One of them got torn in half. Pigma was scalped.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 26, 2014)

Wolf should be in over Falco he is less of a clone and Wolfs are awesome.although clone characters never bothered me..... well whit the exception of Pichu.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2014)

At first I thought wolf was wearing a cast on the bridge of his muzzle and right side of his forehead wih bolts

Turns out they were just bandages for comedic affect...

also pigma wasn't scalped, he was wearing head gear like fox

Andrew and Leon had like targeting systems over them


----------



## Scizor (Jan 26, 2014)

Hands of my bread>that silly Wolf


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2014)

Wolf was manly in assault. i swear one of the best revamps I've seen. wolf reminded me of some wimp in 64 (partially because he can easily be beaten in fichina and bolse, kind of cooler in venom 2,) but in assault whoohoboy watch out. 2 comes close but he reminds me of a football player there cuz of those shoulder pads.

his design in brawl though, ugh, i swear they put too much eye liner on him to the point of almost looking queer if you pardon the word.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, nothing in starfox makes sense. None of the flight abilities, barrel, cough esquese me' aileron rolling ect ect


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 27, 2014)

one theory said 64 was a reenact play.  makes sense considering how the loop, roll and u-turn are done for show.


anyway, here's my list

i want wolf to return obviously
krystal (she'd be a welcome considering her moveset, we need more ladies)
dixie kong (with her return in tropical freeze, its likely it'll happen)
chrom (popular fire emblem game to date, so why not?)
saki from sin & punishment (PUH-lease~? S&P was a kickass game)
mewtwo (by popular demand)
the guy from xenoblade (never played it, but heard so much about it,)
matthew from golden son (idk, he looks cool)
someone suggested Lloyd from tales, ok, cool. cant get enough swordsmen XD
magalor seems like a cool edition as a mage

so seriously, two or three of these has to make it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

We need gerome from FE(Pink Haired AxeDragonman?FuckYeah)  and trident ganondorf.

AND HADES


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 27, 2014)

oot ganon would be more bamf


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## -JT- (Jan 27, 2014)

Disabled weapons? What does he mean by that? That characters holding weapons will lose them?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Disabled weapons? What does he mean by that? That characters holding weapons will lose them?



She pulls them out of their hands?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2014)

Ganondorf using a trident would be lame ,the trident belong to his Ganon form.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2014)

What the fuck is a Gabon?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

A heavily mutated Pikachu


----------



## -JT- (Jan 27, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> She pulls them out of their hands?



Dat broken Rosalina  Imagine if it worked for Smash Balls too... And Pok? Balls!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Dat broken Rosalina



Shouldn't matter in the long run. Half the players won't even be playing with items on.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Dat broken Rosalina  Imagine if it worked for Smash Balls too... And Pok? Balls!



She can catch items in mid flight. 

Pokeballs would be easy. 

Imagine this. Your character does the pose to summon and AT and Rosalina pulls it away and summons it herself.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 27, 2014)

I respect casual players.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 27, 2014)

Scizor said:


> I respect casual players.




The moment you said casual players it meant you don't respect them at all.

If you have to label people who play games as casuals, you're placing them beneath you.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2014)

Not really. I'm a casual player and i even call myself a casual player sometimes. I also know many other people who do the same.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2014)

i love items
only fair way to play


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

I love limited items.

Snag all those bitches thrown mah way!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 27, 2014)

Dragoon parts
Beam sword
Bat
The sun thing that goes around and zaps you
Smart bombs


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 27, 2014)

Still no Earthbound/Mother characters. This is highly disturbing.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 27, 2014)

Someday.


----------



## Zorp (Jan 28, 2014)

I like ba-bombs.  Especially when everyone races to get it and it starts walking at the last second, blowing them sky-high.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 28, 2014)

some items i've no idea why were put in, like the smoke screen, the badge that protects you from projectiles (i honestly never saw it working)

also
GET RID OF TRIPPING AND LEAVE THAT TO THE BANANNA PEEL


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 28, 2014)

Smash w/ items is the only way to play for me 

So many hilarious knockouts by random Bob-Omb spawn, among other things


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> The moment you said casual players it meant you don't respect them at all.
> 
> If you have to label people who play games as casuals, you're placing them beneath you.



As pointed out by others, that doesn't make sense dude.

If anything, it tells us something about _your_ opinion of casual players.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 28, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Still no Earthbound/Mother characters. This is highly disturbing.



they swapped out lucas for Geno :33


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2014)

Scizor said:


> As pointed out by others, that doesn't make sense dude.
> 
> If anything, it tells us something about _your_ opinion of casual players.



No it doesn't.

You're both reading sentences and making them math equations.

"You're racist for saying I'm racist!" ...oy....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2014)

I wonder what the mechanics of those are.

Are they like those carpet monsters from the Subspace Emissary that struck you and then raised you into the air or is this one a bit more avoidable?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> You're both reading sentences and making them math equations.
> 
> "You're racist for saying I'm racist!" ...oy....



He said calling someone a casual player puts someone beneath competitive players.

That ain't math.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2014)

He said that you using the label "casual" implied a condescending attitude due to the negative connotation the term has (for some reason).

He was being overly assuming, yes, but it says something about how he believes others think, not what he himself thinks.

"Hey, don't snap at me. _He's_ the one being a racist for even entertaining the though!" ...oy....

------------------------

EDIT*
I guess I should clarify since my posts are coming off as more hostile than necessary. I'm not upset at you or defending whale for saying something stupid. It was stupid. I just hate the "takes one to know one" strategy of argument. Gradeschool stuff that doesn't stand on very solid ground, for it's being as overly assuming as the initial accuser.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 28, 2014)

Wonder if we're still gonna have bunny hoods.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't see why not. It's been here since Melee.

I'm more worried for Brawl exclusive status changing items, like that badge from Earthbound. Now that was a cool way to shake things up, 'specially if your opponent is pretty projectile reliant.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> He said that you using the label "casual" implied a condescending attitude due to the negative connotation the term has (for some reason).
> 
> He was being overly assuming, yes, but it says something about how he believes others think, not what he himself thinks.
> 
> ...



I think you're mixing up fallacies.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2014)

Probably. The name I gave it was too simplistic, I'll grant. Will look it up for future reference.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Probably. The name I gave it was too simplistic, I'll grant. Will look it up for future reference.



I could imagine it being a fallacy on some level, and if it is then I might've learned something which is always nice, but, with all due respect, I don't think it is a fallacy (at least not in this situation):
Person A accused me (person B) of X by saying X.
Person B (me) accused person A of saying X.

Whether this saying of X was reflecting what he himself thinks or what he thinks that others think doesn't matter, as this distinction in this situation conveys something he was thinking as he posted.

If your point is that I can't generalize what he says to what he is thinking then I won't argue with you any more, as I agree. Though my point was simply, as illustrated above, that he said X while accusing me of implying X.

Our conflict might be 'cause of my wording, so, if that's the case, my apologies to all parties.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2014)

And my apologies, once again, for the admittedly snide nature of my first post. Anyway, yeah, the 2nd thing (generalizing) was more what I was getting at.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> And my apologies, once again, for the admittedly snide nature of my first post. Anyway, yeah, the 2nd thing (generalizing) was more what I was getting at.



Fair enough, I never meant for that part to be taken that seriously I guess.

Again, it seems I just worded it badly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

That could be some awesome team play.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Don't see why not. It's been here since Melee.
> 
> I'm more worried for Brawl exclusive status changing items, like that *badge from Earthbound*. Now that was a cool way to shake things up, 'specially if your opponent is pretty projectile reliant.



Such fun. 

I liked it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2014)

The Franklin Badge would be such a bitch to Mega Man users.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The Franklin Badge would be such a bitch to Mega Man users.



I didn't even consider that and now I can't stop laughing because of the thought of it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Only three attacks that would even work.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 28, 2014)

Close range melee.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Max and Matt talk about characters for Smash.

[youtube]-6zpKINmFlI[/youtube]

Also, a funny thing that i noticed is that most of the people that "matter" (The people that actually know what they're talking about) when talking about the Palutena images think Palutena will be in the game. But they think the images are good fakes. I agree with them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2014)

Mario's just watching, waiting to grab a piece of dat booty


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 28, 2014)

Still praying for Game N Watch.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Mario's just watching, waiting to grab a piece of dat booty



Most legit post in this thread by far.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 29, 2014)

NEW KID ICARUS STAGE FOR WII U VERSION!

Palutena is having weird shit happen lately.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Scizor (Jan 29, 2014)

I love how that update doesn't clarify anything about Palutena's status.

Potentially awesome new stage though =D


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is the Metroid stage thing all over again. Except there's proof to back up that Palutena isn't out of the running yet. (ROB statue from Port Town in Brawl)

So...fuck off idiots who think this means she's out of the game for some reason.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 29, 2014)

It looks awesome 

But yeah, I really hope that it doesn't mean she's out of the runnings.
Heck, we have two Links, and in Melee there were two Marios, so a statue in the background shouldn't mean anything.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2014)

Sakurai, you are a smug bitch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

Thankfully he is one


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 29, 2014)

Scizor said:


> As pointed out by others, that doesn't make sense dude.
> 
> If anything, it tells us something about _your_ opinion of casual players.





Shirker said:


> He said that you using the label "casual" implied a condescending attitude due to the negative connotation the term has (for some reason).
> 
> He was being overly assuming, yes, but it says something about how he believes others think, not what he himself thinks.




I'm sorry to have to bring this back up again considering you two had ended the discussion

I'm going to have to say pretty much Skirker hit the nail on the head I guess as far as what I was saying - I don't like the labels of "Casual" and "Competitive" or "Hardcore" and especially when it involves Smash, typically those who use the term "Casual" are usually talking down to them.

I'm sorry Scizor I know that isn't case with you, but that is something that is dealt with in the video game community at times.

Personally, I think the terms are kinda insults - "You don't play the game our way well then GTFO you're less than a person." "You play Nintendo games? Those are just kiddy crap and not real games."

I didn't really mean for that to get out of hand, it was simply just a statement.



Hmm... I thought the stages were only going to be relevant to games as per the system they were on, but I guess Sakurai's just going to bend the rules for Kid Icarus since there hasn't been a game on a console since the NES days.

Does this mean we'll be getting a more recent Fire Emblem stage instead of something from Radiant Dawn?

I'm still hoping for something out of Return to Dreamland, Sakurai...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 29, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Hmm... I thought the stages were only going to be relevant to games as per the system they were on, but I guess Sakurai's just going to bend the rules for Kid Icarus since there hasn't been a game on a console since the NES days.
> 
> Does this mean we'll be getting a more recent Fire Emblem stage instead of something from Radiant Dawn?
> 
> I'm still hoping for something out of Return to Dreamland, Sakurai...



You do know it can still be an NES Kid Icarus stage with uprising's art style right?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 29, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm sorry to have to bring this back up again considering you two had ended the discussion
> 
> I'm going to have to say pretty much Skirker hit the nail on the head I guess as far as what I was saying - I don't like the labels of "Casual" and "Competitive" or "Hardcore" and especially when it involves Smash, typically those who use the term "Casual" are usually talking down to them.
> 
> ...



So my inference was kind of correct.

I understand though: I've seen people use it with a negative connotation, but I just figured that said elitists are a minority (though a very vocal minority).


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 29, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> You do know it can still be an NES Kid Icarus stage with uprising's art style right?




Yeah, but I'd figured since the whole "Console stages on console version, Handheld stages on Handheld Version" thing, it would just be simpler to exclude it if it wasn't on a console.

Besides, with all the stages revealed so far, most of them usually deal with, ironically, _recent_ games in the series they take inspiration from. The only exceptions I've seen in the past were retro games (Ice Climbers, Kid Icarus) that didn't have anything recent at the time.

Have you noticed that most of the stages were from the more recent games in the series? (Excluding Kirby because it simply references Kirby Super Star and nothing else...)

Mario's console Stage is Mario Galaxy - Handheld is 3D Land
Samus' stage is based from Other M
Zelda has Skyward Sword while Handheld is both Spirit Tracks (Toon Link) and Ocarina of Time 3D
Animal Crossing has Smashville yet is based on the Wii game (Unless New Leaf is represented on 3DS)
Sonic has Lost Hex

Hell, this dips into the other entries post the first game...

The only thing we've seen so far that references an old game is the Pilotwings stage and that one goes by, well Wulu Island from Wii Sports.



Scizor said:


> I understand though: I've seen people use it with a negative connotation, but I just figured that said elitists are a minority (though a very vocal minority).




I guess I just see it way too much more then... So many elitist Nintendo haters around, and so many competitive Smashers...


----------



## Scizor (Jan 29, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I guess I just see it way too much more then... So many elitist Nintendo haters around, and so many competitive Smashers...



Not all competitive Smashers are elitist though. Heck, like I said, I think the group of elitists is a minority even.

I've never heard anyone I've played Smash competitively with say anything THAT negative about casual players though they might be closet anti-casuals


----------



## Wan (Jan 29, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Does this mean we'll be getting a more recent Fire Emblem stage instead of something from Radiant Dawn?



Fire Emblem Awakening's final map is on the back of a giant flying dragon.  That could make for a pretty interesting stage.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 29, 2014)

Wan said:


> Fire Emblem Awakening's final map is on the back of a giant flying dragon.  That could make for a pretty interesting stage.




It would make for an epic stage, considering I love dragons. I'm still hesitant though, Awakening already has a stage in the 3DS Arena Ferox stage, and while the back of Grima would be awesome, I feel they wouldn't include it in the Wii U version because Awakening isn't a console game and that line of stage segregation by the game's hardware origin worries me greatly.

Also, because Grima being the final map in Awakening is a major spoiler - it wouldn't probably make it on there because of it.


----------



## Wan (Jan 30, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It would make for an epic stage, considering I love dragons. I'm still hesitant though, Awakening already has a stage in the 3DS Arena Ferox stage, and while the back of Grima would be awesome, I feel they wouldn't include it in the Wii U version because Awakening isn't a console game and that line of stage segregation by the game's hardware origin worries me greatly.
> 
> Also, because Grima being the final map in Awakening is a major spoiler - it wouldn't probably make it on there because of it.



I didn't know there was already an Awakening map, or that it was 3DS only.  There' separating stages by platform?  That's probably a good idea, as the Wii U can likely handle more complex and interactive stages than the 3DS can.  Anyways, if Arena Ferox is the only stage from Awakening, that's fine; it's actually one of the first maps from Awakening that came to mind.  And the fact that something from Awakening is already in the game gives me renewed hope for Chrom being in the game!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2014)

Huh. Well, *there's* someone I never in my wildest dreams would've expected to return. Interesting stuff. 

Never cared for him myself, so sadly the effect's lost on me. He's lookin' good though. Lovin' that mirage effect in the pic with Link in it. I'm guessing that's how is downB will look now.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Came here to check for more characters. 

Was not disappointed. 

He better have his Mega Form as his Final Smash.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 31, 2014)

WORLD'S GREATEST FIGHTING TYPE POKEMON 

Let him Megavolve Sakurai, pls


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> WORLD'S GREATEST FIGHTING TYPE POKEMON
> 
> Let him Megavolve Sakurai, pls



 

CHANT HIS NAME!!


----------



## Wan (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucario, huh?  Does this mean no Mewtwo again?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2014)

Brawl 2.0 - The Smash

*Yawn*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2014)

You mean Smash 64 The redux version


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes my main from Brawl is back


----------



## Monna (Jan 31, 2014)

I hope this doesn't discredit Mewtwo's chances


----------



## Scizor (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucario!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2014)

The real question in here today is; where is Sheik?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I hope this doesn't discredit Mewtwo's chances



It doesn't.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It doesn't.



Said everyone during Brawl's development.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2014)

Meh, was always neutral to Lucario. Seems a bit bland to me, but congrats to his fans.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucario's back? Really?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2014)

Disappointed with the lack of Peach pics  This is the first character reveal since her own (excluding Sonic) where she hasn't shown up molesting someone.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucario's awesome.

Also, his final smash might just be Mega Lucario


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 31, 2014)

indeed. best gen pokemon getting in.

arceus is next


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2014)

I for one am excited for Lucario. 

Apparently.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh lordy the ass pain I've seen this reveal cause. there's still a chance that both will be in but apparently Lucario ruins the whole game for them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 31, 2014)

LUCARIO IS CLONE HURRR HURRR


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't see why Lucario being in the game will ruin the chances of other pokemon chars. :/


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 31, 2014)

It ruins his chance because......Thats the reason.

Also, Miiverse is idiotic as usual.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2014)

That's some good reasoning right there.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 31, 2014)

Only the best reasoning.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 31, 2014)

Project M has Mewtwo _and_ Lucario, so people can always fall back on PM if Sm4sh disappoints them.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2014)

> Only the best reasoning.



Such Kwality reasonings.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucario look amazing, I am glad he is back.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Brawl 2.0 - The Smash



Heh, heh, it's starting to seem that way, isn't it? 

This game might end up being Brawl with a couple new characters and better fighting mechanics.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 31, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Heh, heh, it's starting to seem that way, isn't it?
> 
> This game might end up being Brawl with a couple new characters and better fighting mechanics.



Stop cursing man, it's making me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2014)

Just gonna get it for funsys.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Stop cursing man, it's making me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 31, 2014)

You guys are killing me


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 31, 2014)

So, who else thinks the next newcomer is going to be Palutena?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd like it, but I'd rather not get my hopes up.

Daisy's already been dashed against the rocks. I don't think I could take another disappointment.


----------



## Wan (Jan 31, 2014)

chromchromchromchrom


----------



## Scizor (Jan 31, 2014)

Palutena might indeed not make it.

That Palutena statue was quite trollicious, to say the least.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2014)

We'll see. I have no problem with it.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2014)

I thought the Palutena statue was Sakurai's way of teasing us after the 'leak', rather than trolling and being like 'Palutena is in the game  ... As an inanimate statue '

Still, I'd love to see her in. If she is, this game might as well be called Smash Siblings or even Sisters, what with the severely boosted female roster


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2014)

inb4 MRA talking about the vagina-fication of Smash.


----------



## Saru (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Bioness (Jan 31, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It doesn't.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Said everyone during Brawl's development.





Death-kun said:


> Lucario's back? Really?



You shush your mouth 

Sick of the oversaturation of generation 1 Pokemon in shit.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 31, 2014)

Wasn't really expecting Lucario TBH.

It made sense in Brawl, 4th gen was at the time the newest generation and Lucario was the poster child of it.

But since then there have been two generations. While in-game it's said Lucario was the first Mega Pokemon, Mewtwo was the marketing stunt for 6th gen before it was later revealed to be Mega Evolution and surprise surprise Lucario got in on it - but Mewtwo was still the one everyone thought of first.

Point being - Lucario's back, not really much a reason why considering it lost the poster child status, but whatever - it's something.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 31, 2014)

You know Mega Evolutions are based entirely on popularity right?

That's why fucking Charizard and Mewtwo got two and Blaziken was the only non 1st generation starter to get one.

Lucario is also one of the best Pokemon in competitive battling, if anything it is still extremely popular even without its "poster child" status.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2014)

Jigglypuff gets booted for Mewtwo, because no one wants five Pokemon-based playable characters.

Believe.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 31, 2014)

Bioness said:


> You know Mega Evolutions are based entirely on popularity right?



Entirely on popularity.

Kangaskhan and Pincer get it over Pikachu, any of the legendaries, Dragonite, and more.

Yeah no.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucario isn't being marketed quite as much as before, but they did kinda show it off in the last leg of the Gen 5 anime.

Besides that, he's a Smash veteran, and still a really popular Pokemon. So...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Jigglypuff gets booted for Mewtwo, because no one wants five Pokemon-based playable characters.
> 
> Believe.



Accept the fact that Jigglypuff will never leave.


----------



## Wan (Feb 1, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Entirely on popularity.
> 
> Kangaskhan and Pincer get it over Pikachu, any of the legendaries, Dragonite, and more.
> 
> Yeah no.



If the Pikachu evolutionary line got a mega, it would be mega Raichu, not mega Pikachu.  Perhaps that took interest away from it.

I'm not all that thrilled that Lucario is back, don't really care one way or another about him.  Jigglypuff needs to go though, maybe replaced by a 5th or 6th gen Pokemon.  Espurr, maybe?


----------



## G (Feb 1, 2014)

Charizard should be playable lol


----------



## Scizor (Feb 1, 2014)

G said:


> Charizard should be playable lol



Charizard _is_ playable in Brawl: he's a Smash veteran..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2014)

Wan said:


> If the Pikachu evolutionary line got a mega, it would be mega Raichu, not mega Pikachu.  Perhaps that took interest away from it.
> 
> I'm not all that thrilled that Lucario is back, don't really care one way or another about him.  Jigglypuff needs to go though, maybe replaced by a 5th or 6th gen Pokemon.  Espurr, maybe?



Jigglypuff will stay.


If chrom is in Smash I hope he uses his lance. (Dual wield maybe? Falchion and his Lance?)


----------



## -JT- (Feb 1, 2014)

Jiggles has to stay. Anyone who says otherwise can GTFO


----------



## Monna (Feb 1, 2014)

Jigglypuff is cute


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 1, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

